# Bikepark Lac Blanc - der Fred



## marc (18. August 2008)

dachte mir mal einen extra Fred für den *Bike Park Lac Blanc* aufzumachen um sich zu verabreden, Fahrgemeinschaften, Bilder, Erlebnisse, Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse etc zu posten.

Also bitte NUR Posts rund um den Bikepark posten.


----------



## Dana_AMS (19. August 2008)

Bevor ich mich jetzt auf den Weg mache, nur um dann fest zu stellen, dass ich die Piste nicht runter komme: Was muss ich können/haben/machen, um wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß zu haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaR (19. August 2008)

mit deinem rad solltest du eigentlich schon einigermaßen spaß dort haben. eine schutzausrüstung inkl. vollvisierhelm wäre von vorteil. einen ausflug dort hin lohnt sich in jedem fall. du solltest spaß am uphill mit dem sessellift sowie beim downhill haben, auch wenn es mal über wurzeln und absätze geht. 
ich finde den park megaklasse, vor allem daher, dass er so schnell von freiburg aus zu erreichen ist.
also, teste es einfach aus! viel spaß


----------



## marc (19. August 2008)

Hi Dana, (ok ich war zu langsam)

dachte schon der Fred sei vergebens. Prima dass Du den Anfang machst.
Hab ja Mecki schon gesagt dass Ihr unbedingt mal nach LB kommen sollt.

Es gibt da Strecken für jeden "Geschmack". Zum Einrollen ist die "easy" sehr gut und man kann sich da immer weiter steigern.

Wenn Du die borderline runterkommst dann ist die easy sowieso kein Problem.
Und selbst auf der "fat" kann man alle Sprünge umfahren.

Vielleicht meldet sich tina noch zu Wort, ihr gefällt es inzwischen riesig. 

Wenn Ihr Euch das mal selbst anschaut werdet ihr sicherlich nicht enttäuscht von dem gebotenen. Wie gesagt, passendes Bike hast Du ja. Protektoren und ab gehts 

Marc

PS:
Tina auf der "flow"


----------



## Racer86 (19. August 2008)

so melde mich auch mal zu Wort, also der park ist einfach nur geil und wirklich für fast jeden befahrbar auch ohne Dhler oder Freeride Hobel ! 

Strecken sind mittlerweile gut eingefahren und ausgewaschen aber machen richtig Bock, wir hatten letzten Sonntag wieder geiles Wetter und garnich so viel Betrieb am Lift 


hier mal noch 2 pics


----------



## Phil85 (19. August 2008)

Der Krüppel meldet sich auch mal wieder 

Der Park is einfach nur genial, obwohl mich der DH ja wieder zu ner zwangspause gezwungen hat ( seit 5 Wochen seit einer Woche ne Schraube im Daumen und erst in 4-8 Wochen wieder BIKEN ) 

Ist halt nicht mein Jahr gewesen 

War das noch schön als ich noch Biken konnte (Bild 2)


----------



## fanta1 (19. August 2008)

Hai Marc
Wollte mal fragen, ob der Park âFamilien tauglichâ ist. Also ob ich meine Frau/Kind (absolute AnfÃ¤nger) da runter kommen ohne gleich die Lust zu verlieren.
Und ob sich eine Ãbernachtung da lohnt. 
GruÃ Markus


----------



## alexmaus (19. August 2008)

Hai,
Lac Blanc ist familientauglich, gerade die L'Easy ist ideal zum trainieren. Ich finde die fast am Besten, weil so schön flüssig ohne wilden Sachen.
Ich würde evtl. am Wochenende hin, wer ist noch da?

Cu


----------



## marc (19. August 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hai Marc
> Wollte mal fragen, ob der Park Familien tauglich ist. Also ob ich meine Frau/Kind (absolute Anfänger) da runter kommen ohne gleich die Lust zu verlieren.
> Und ob sich eine Übernachtung da lohnt.
> Gruß Markus



Absolute Anfänger ist Ansichtssache  , man sollte zumindest schonmal nen Trail, also keine Waldautobahn, gefahren sein, dann stimm ich dem "familientauglich" zu. Allerdings hat jeder seinen "Angstpunkt" woanders.
Hab da schon tolle Sachen erlebt.
Würd sagen, fahrt hin, schaut es Euch an und werdet um eine Erfahrung oder einen tollen Tag im Bikepark reicher.
Pauschal zu sagen JA oder NEIN steht mir nicht zu da ich Dich/Euch nicht kenne. Daher selbst "erfahren".
Lohnen tut sichs da es auch ein schönes Ausflugsziel darstellt mit dem See.

Marc


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Absolute Anfänger ist Ansichtssache  , man sollte zumindest schonmal nen Trail, also keine Waldautobahn, gefahren sein, dann stimm ich dem "familientauglich" zu. Allerdings hat jeder seinen "Angstpunkt" woanders.
> Hab da schon tolle Sachen erlebt.
> Würd sagen, fahrt hin, schaut es Euch an und werdet um eine Erfahrung oder einen tollen Tag im Bikepark reicher.
> Pauschal zu sagen JA oder NEIN steht mir nicht zu da ich Dich/Euch nicht kenne. Daher selbst "erfahren".
> ...



mit den See*n*. Es gibt noch den schwarzen See ganz in der Nähe, der sogar gut zu Fuß zu erreichen ist.

Hast Du zufällig ein paar selbstgemachte Bilder vom Bikepark ohne die Northshore-Dinger, die u.a. auf der lac blanc-Seite zu sehen sind?


----------



## alexmaus (19. August 2008)

Hai,
für Bilder kuckst Du bei FrOldrider.

Wer ist oder will am Wochenende nach Lac Blanc?

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> für Bilder kuckst Du bei FrOldrider.
> 
> Wer ist oder will am Wochenende nach Lac Blanc?
> ...



Hmm, für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Gedropse Trotzdem Danke für den Link.


----------



## alexmaus (19. August 2008)

Hai,
ne Du, das täuscht. Es gibt viel zum Springen, aber die Strecken sind so gebaut, dass man nicht springen muss. Es sind eigentlich immer 2 Linien vorhanden, also nicht ein "ChickenWay", sondern eine "echte" Alternativlinie.

Cu


----------



## marc (19. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> mit den See*n*. Es gibt noch den schwarzen See ganz in der Nähe, der sogar gut zu Fuß zu erreichen ist.
> 
> Hast Du zufällig ein paar selbstgemachte Bilder vom Bikepark ohne die Northshore-Dinger, die u.a. auf der lac blanc-Seite zu sehen sind?



ok, mit den Gewässern hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. 
Fotos auch nur was in meiner Galerie ist...

Kann aber der Aussage von alexmaus nur zustimmen, gibt def. eigene NICHT-Sprung Linien. Also Haut Rein!!!


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. August 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> ne Du, das täuscht. Es gibt viel zum Springen, aber die Strecken sind so gebaut, dass man nicht springen muss. Es sind eigentlich immer 2 Linien vorhanden, also nicht ein "ChickenWay", sondern eine "echte" Alternativlinie.
> 
> Cu



Stimmt. Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Leute sich immer als Helden bei den Drops etc. ablichten oder auf Video bannen lassen. Dann sieht es so aus, als gäbe es nur das.

Einsteigen kann man wie schon gesagt auf der La Easy und sich dann über La Cool zur La Flow steigern. Wer La Flow mit Flow fährt ist schon gut unterwegs. Alle diese Strecken haben nur wenige, einfache und locker umfahrbare Sprünge. Sind allerdings nicht nur waldbodenglatt sondern schon auch mal verblockt und verwurzelt, dabei auch gerne steil und verwunden. Also alles dabei!

Die weiteren Strecken sind dann anspruchsvoller bis sehr heftig. Und da fehlt an manchen Stellen auch schon mal der Chickenway, so dass es absteigen und Umwege nehmen/tragen heißt. Lebend durch kommt man aber immer  Anschauen macht Appetit auf mehr - nur bitte von der Strecke gehen, wenn man mal Staunpause machen will.

Der Sir


----------



## Dapperillo (20. August 2008)

Ich und meine Kollegen haben auch schon länger mal im sinn da hinzugehen.

Im großen und ganzem sind wir mehr so die Freerider also Möglichst viele weite und große sprünge. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob es dort so eine streck gibt also eine mit relativ viel "Air-time" und trotzdem genug technischen anforderungen.(Also auch zb. Steile Wurzel passagen die schwer zu fahren sind.) 

Und noch eine zweite frage, da wir alle noch kein fürherschein haben gibt es eine Möglich dort mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln hinzukommen die auch für die größe unserer fahrräder ausgestattet sind (also kein kleiner mini-lienen buss in den maximal 2 fahrräder reinpassen) Oder falls uns irgentwelche eltern hinkutschieren gibt es dort auch die möglichkeit für die ihre zeit tot zu schlagen. (wandern ect.)

Und noch meine Letzte frage: Lohnt es sich für einen Tagesausflug? (Also morgens hin und nach Lift schließung wieder zurück.)

Schon mal vielen Dank

Mfg 
Dapperillo


----------



## marc (20. August 2008)

Zu 1) JA

Zu 2) JA, wandern

Zu 3) JA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (20. August 2008)

hallo Marc,
hier ist das SX-Trail-Zena aus der Pfalz und ich möchte noch unbedingt diese Saison mein Bike in Lac-Blanc testen. Angedacht sind das 2./3./4. Wocheende im September. Will jemand von euch mit?
Unsererseits kämen: Karsten, Eva, Felix und evtl. noch andere...

LG
Zena


----------



## TinaR (20. August 2008)

hi zena,
schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. ich denke, wir sind auf jeden fall dabei. wir machen es aber wetterabhängig.
freu mich schon, dich bzw. euch wieder zusehen!


----------



## marc (20. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> hallo Marc,
> hier ist das SX-Trail-Zena aus der Pfalz und ich möchte noch unbedingt diese Saison mein Bike in Lac-Blanc testen. Angedacht sind das 2./3./4. Wocheende im September. Will jemand von euch mit?
> Unsererseits kämen: Karsten, Eva, Felix und evtl. noch andere...
> 
> ...



Dabei


----------



## chilled_89 (20. August 2008)

Kommt denn jmd aus der Ecke Offenburg zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft etc?!

Ich war noch nie in sonem Park und hab Angst allein


----------



## Saci (20. August 2008)

Hey, also mich würde der PArk auf jeden fall auch mal reizen - hab bislang nur gutes gehört.

Mein Problem ist das ich kein führerschein hab... ABER ich könnt am WE nen Bus (aaaalter MB 100 - 5 räder 5 leute solltn kein problem sein) "mieten" -d.h. er muss spätestens SO abend vollgetankt und sauber wieder da stehen. MEhr nich....was das ganze etwas einschränlt ist, das eiegbntlich nur freunde von mir den fahren dürften, weils von nem bekannten is - aber hab 2 kollegen die da in frage kämen (hab beide den bus schon gefahren und ham beide nen ordentliches bike *gg*)

Also wenn jemand aus dem raum KA/ Ettl. lust hätte mal mitzugehn (wenn wirs endlich mal aufe beine bekommen) einfach melden.. bzw. ich werds nommal hier reinschreibn, wennns denn so weit wär.. 

ABER ICH WILL DORT HIN xD


----------



## black soul (20. August 2008)

hi 
hat da jemand einen tip zum übernachten ? also kein zelt sondern 4 wände+dusche. 
@saci
wir haben vor 1. oder 2. WE im september dahin zu fahren. je nach wetter, wär doch praktisch wenn sich da gemeinsam was auftut. evtl. 1 bike+fahrer ging noch bei uns ins auto. ach ja, die muddys wie sehen die aus. neu gebraucht fertig ?


----------



## chilled_89 (20. August 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also wenn jemand aus dem raum KA/ Ettl. lust hätte mal mitzugehn (wenn wirs endlich mal aufe beine bekommen) einfach melden.. bzw. ich werds nommal hier reinschreibn, wennns denn so weit wär..
> 
> ABER ICH WILL DORT HIN xD



Offenburg liegt mehr oder weniger auf dem Weg


----------



## Stompy (20. August 2008)

Dana_AMS schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich jetzt auf den Weg mache, nur um dann fest zu stellen, dass ich die Piste nicht runter komme: Was muss ich können/haben/machen, um wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß zu haben???



Der Park hat relativ viele Strecken, zwischen denen man teilweise auch mittendrin wechseln kann. Dadurch gibt es für fast jedes Fahrkönnen geeignete Linien. Wenn du die üblichen Trails in der Umgebung von Freiburg (Rossi, Kybfelsen, Schauinsland) flüssig fahren kannst hast du gute Vorraussetzungen für viel Spass in Lac Blanc.

Zum Thema Haben: Abhängig vom Fahrkönnen sollte dein Bike für die Mehrzahl der Strecken ausreichen. Die größeren Sprünge halt umfahren, aber das ist kein Problem weil die Umfahrungen früh und deutlich markiert sind. Im Notfall halt ein Stückchen schieben, denn lieber schieben als getragen werden müssen.  
Protektoren und Integralhelm kann man dort für wenig Geld mieten. Man kann auch (gute) Bikes mieten, aber das ist recht teuer.


----------



## Saci (20. August 2008)

An die da oben.. ajo- ich klär des mal mit den 2-3 leuten hier ab... und wenn wir nen termin haben (im idealfall wie ihr auch 1. oder 2. September WE) dann sach ich bescheid wieviel plätze noch frei wärn.


----------



## phreak (20. August 2008)

juhhuuu,

fährt jemand aus freiburg am kommenden samstag?

cheers
c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dapperillo (21. August 2008)

Wie lange brauch man mit dem auto von Freiburg zum Park?


----------



## marc (21. August 2008)

etwa 60 min, je nach Verkehr


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. August 2008)

Also ich brauche mind. 1 1/4, bei viel Lasterverkehr auf der Hinfahrt unter der Woche auch schon mal 1,5+ Std. Halte mich aber auch halbwegs an die Verkehrsregeln (z.B. Höchstgeschwindigkeit).

Edit: Fahre aus der Wiehre los, bei südwestlicherem Abfahrtsort gehts nat. schneller.


----------



## Der Dr. (22. August 2008)

hallo zamme, wir fahren morgen auch mal hin mit 5 Mann. Kommen aus Neustadt/Weinstr. einer von uns war schonmal in Lac Blanc der fands dort hammer geil also machen wir uns auch mal auf den Weg  Mal sehn wie es wird. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chilled_89 (22. August 2008)

Dann mach mal n paar Bilder/Videos und erzaehl dann wies war  An einem der naechsten Wochenende geh ich auch hin, wenns sein muss allein ^^


----------



## Der Dr. (24. August 2008)

Also ich find Lac Blac ist ein sehr geiler Bikepark von den Strecken ist für jeden was dabei. Mir hat die la Fat am meisten zugesagt sind geile Drops und Sprünge drin. Wir hatten leider pech mit dem Wetter es hat viel geregnet und dadurch wurds dann zur mega Schlammschlacht .Der Lift ist schnell und bequem. Ich würde den Park auf jedenfall weiterempfehlen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Deleted 87531 (26. August 2008)

Servus,

hab hier mal noch Helmcam aufnahmen von der La Fat & 4x
http://www.vimeo.com/1603279?pg=transcoded_embed&sec=1603279

mfg


----------



## DHSean (26. August 2008)

schön ! wo warn wir da eigentlich? war n sehr geiler tag


----------



## alexmaus (26. August 2008)

Hai,
schickes Filmchen.
Was ich immer so beeindruckend finde, ist die Tatsache, dass das Gefälle in Filmen und auf Bildern aber so was von völlig verloren geht. Auf der LaFat und dem 4X gibt es 2 Stellen die etwas steiler sind (auf der LaFat nach dem Wallride bei der "Brücke" bevor es wieder auf's Holz geht und auf der 4X nach dem letzten Double), aber im Film könnte man meinen, man muss noch treten...
Schon irgendwie faszinierend.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (27. August 2008)

Abend zusammen,

@sean, ihr wart da auf der dh unterwegs  die aufnahmen mit euch sind leider net wirklich was geworden...wirds aber au noch zu sehen geben.

@alexmaus, danke erstma.... das mit den gefällen stimmt allerdings muss ich auch sagen das die quali das ganze noch zusätzlich verschlechtert.


Da mein Rechner die letzte zeit kaputt war konnt ich das ganze nur in der quali schneiden...in den nächsten Tagen gibts das ganze dann nomma in guter qali....hoffentlich erkennt man dann mehr 

gute nacht zammen


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. August 2008)

Wieder spät geworden...
dafür geht mien Rechner wieder einigermaßen...und wie schon angesprochen hier nun nochmal des Vid in etwas besserer Quali 

http://www.vimeo.com/1614285

mfg


----------



## chilled_89 (28. August 2008)

K4$uL schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1614285
> 
> mfg


 
Da muss man sich anmelden


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. August 2008)

chilled_89 schrieb:


> Da muss man sich anmelden




Moin, sry hatte ich verpeilt zu ändern...nun sollte es gehen 

wobei mir grad aufgefallen ist das es nicht wirklich besser ist durch die s..... kompremierung nach dem upload....naja egal wird eh noch ausgebaut....


----------



## kurtchose (28. August 2008)

@K4$uL
die aufnahmen sind ja echt geil und haben mich überzeugt auch mal nach lac blanc zu pilgern. was für ne cam hast du denn dafür verwendet? weil ich will mir auch endlich mal ne gescheite helmcam leisten, aber modell- und preistechnisch bin ich noch recht unentschlossen.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. August 2008)

kurtchose schrieb:


> @K4$uL
> die aufnahmen sind ja echt geil und haben mich überzeugt auch mal nach lac blanc zu pilgern. was für ne cam hast du denn dafür verwendet? weil ich will mir auch endlich mal ne gescheite helmcam leisten, aber modell- und preistechnisch bin ich noch recht unentschlossen.





Sers kurtchose,

Lac Blanc lohnt sich n besuch miener meinung nach auf jeden fall 

Für die Aufnahmen hab ich verwendet,
Helmcam: Pacelog  BC2555EXV 
http://www.pacelog.com/DNN/Produkte/Fingerkameras/BC2555EXV/tabid/79/Default.aspx

Aufnahmegerät: Sony Hc 96E

bin sehr zufrieden mit beidem 

mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilled_89 (28. August 2008)

Wie siehts denn fuer dieses Wochenende aus? Saci, habe noch nichts gehoert...

Geht irgendjemand am Sonntag nach Lac Blanc? Ich komme aus Offenburg und waere ueber ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sehr erfreut.

Was habt ihr denn da als so an - Das komplette Programm?


----------



## marc (28. August 2008)

chilled_89 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn da als so an - Das komplette Programm?



Ich für meinen Teil bin froh um jeden Protektor am Körper 
Zu empfehlen ist es....muss aber jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## chilled_89 (28. August 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh um jeden Protektor am Körper
> Zu empfehlen ist es....muss aber jeder selbst wissen.




Naja... bei uns fahren auch genug 'coole' Gaengster ohne Helm aufm Roller rum


----------



## Saci (28. August 2008)

Hey, also sieht schlecht aus.. einer der beiden fahrer is noch bis ende nächster woche in urlaub - der andre is iwie nd so wirklich aufs rad zu bekommen.. grml - aber das vid hat mich mehr als überzeugt - ICH WILL DA HIN!!! .. falls sich doch noch ein wunder tut...und wir noch platz ham- meld ich mich..


----------



## Stompy (28. August 2008)

chilled_89 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn da als so an - Das komplette Programm?



Falls du keine volle Ausrüstung hast, kannst dort auch nen kompletten Satz Protektoren + Helm für sehr wenig Geld mieten. 

Finde ich übrigens ne sehr gute Sache, dass die die Miete für Protektoren so niedrig halten. Dann spart wenigstens keiner am Schutz.


----------



## kurtchose (30. August 2008)

@K4$uL
merci für die infos aber ich glaub da muss ich leider noch n bissl sparen und solange noch meinen eigenbau verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (31. August 2008)

kurtchose schrieb:


> @K4$uL
> merci für die infos aber ich glaub da muss ich leider noch n bissl sparen und solange noch meinen eigenbau verwenden.



moin,

gern geschehen 
vllt trifft man sich ja auch mal in Lac Blanc dann könnt ich mal versuchen  hinter dir herzukommen...in der Regel nehm ich die Helmcam mit 
sind heute wieder da 

so nun richten und ab...mfg


----------



## kurtchose (31. August 2008)

K4$uL schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gern geschehen
> vllt trifft man sich ja auch mal in Lac Blanc dann könnt ich mal versuchen  hinter dir herzukommen...in der Regel nehm ich die Helmcam mit
> ...



ich habe dir zu danken
muss mal schauen wie ich dort hin komme. ich muss nur irgendwie mal jemanden meiner kollegen dazu überreden da mal hinzufahren, oder überzeugen bzw. bestechen(is bei meinen leuten leider wirlich schwer, da die meistens zu faul sind oder einfach keine zeit haben ).es ist von mülle leider n bissl weiter nach lac blanc .
... und wenn, dann müsste eher ich, schauen wie ich hinter dir herkomme weil du bist ja schon ganz gut am heizen.
greets
daniel


----------



## black soul (2. September 2008)

sonntag in lac blanc gewesen, hammergeil dort. war ziemlich was los, aber am lift ne knappe 1/4 std. ist ok. das haben die relativ gut im griff und sogar mit bedienung. der lift selber ist auch ziemlich schnell.
die strecken sind 1a, und sehr abwechslungsreich
easy bis hardcore. was klasse ist, auf den strecken verteilt sich das so gut,dass es keinen stress gibt auch wenn langsamere unterwegs sind.  lieber am lift stau, als auf den strecken. sehr lohnenswert auch für einen tag. 185km,knapp 2 std. am sonntag morgen und abend wieder heim. 12 std insgesamt die sich gelohnt haben.
im september gehen wir noch mal hin. evtl freitag mit 1x ü-nachten und samstag dann fahren bis man kaputt ist. paar fotos hab ich auch, abernur von den einfacheren strecken. sonst war keine zeit
wär schon wenn da ein paar karlsruher mehr wären. ok, brasilianer dürfen auch.


----------



## DHSean (2. September 2008)

werd mich ab oktober als neu-karlsruher mal dazu gesellen ... aber erst gönn ich mir noch 1 stunde 10 für die hinfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (9. September 2008)

war einer am woende dort und hat bilder vom neuen Roadgap auf der 'nuts'?


----------



## black soul (9. September 2008)

bilder keine aber gesehen, das hat schon gereicht


----------



## DHSean (13. September 2008)

schlammschlacht gefälligst  wer ist denn morgen alles anwesend?


----------



## phreak (13. September 2008)

hätt schon bock, aber ein halber tag reicht sicherlich für mich!
vielleicht tuts dann morgen auch der hometrail...


----------



## Deleted 87531 (13. September 2008)

Abend,

würd gerne mit, hab aber einmal zu viel mitm Knie gebremst  also erstma  außer Gefecht 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## monsterfisch (15. September 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
möchte demnächst in den Park, plätze währen noch frei! 
welche Strecke sollte ich nehmen, fürs erste mal im Park den Roßkopftrail komme ich mehr oder weniger runter, so wie ich lese sollte man mit la flow beginnen? oder la easy?


----------



## black soul (15. September 2008)

also wer geht nächstes WE  20/32. 9. noch mal hin ?  die KA fraktion wir durch unsere jungs und mädels stark vertreten sein. wir haben leider keine plätze mehr im auto frei, aber sind von samstag auf sonntag dort. 
@monsterfisch
 la cool,easy und flow, eigentlich kein problem wenn du schon rosskopf gefahren hast. dann weiter rantasten und spass haben.


----------



## DHSean (15. September 2008)

fahrt ihr auch beim rennen mit?


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (16. September 2008)

war letzten So aufm LB muss sagen mittlerweile isser ziemlich zerfahren, zumindest an manchen Stellen. Durch den starken Regen ist vor allem der letzte teil der 4X sehr "ruppig" geworden! un mit den Bremswellen ist es schlimmer geworden. Aber die la flow lässt sich nach wie vor noch sehr gut fahren, die ist bis jetzt noch am meisten in schuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (16. September 2008)

Hi, kann man am kommenden WE dort auch ohne Rennbeteiligung Fahren oder ist alles für`s Rennen gesperrt? Danke.


----------



## DHSean (16. September 2008)

darauf warten schon einige auf "lizzies" antwort im anderen lac blanc thread


----------



## black soul (17. September 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> fahrt ihr auch beim rennen mit?



nene, muss net sein.
ich hab  ne info von einer franz. seite, da heisst es wohl alle strecken gesperrt.
selbst wenn teile offen sind, ich glaub so richtig  spass macht das dann nicht.
nun, es kommt ja noch ein WE. da ist aber  wildbad, aber selber fahren + sessellift würd ich schon vorziehen.


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (20. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2asTRbxPTE
kleines video von mir auf der la fat, leider keine sooo gute quali


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. September 2008)

Kann man nun dieses Wochenende trotz Rennen fahren? Welche Strecken?


----------



## alexmaus (22. September 2008)

Hai,
laut dem andern Thread war der Park trotz Rennens geöffnet. Schade, wir gehen auf jeden Fall nächstes Wochenende und wenn es Katzen hagelt.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanuppi (22. September 2008)

hey ist der park auch für leute mit nem leicht enduro fahrbar?
habe ein giant reign mit 140mm vorn und 150mm hinten, also keinen wirklichen freerider... 

ahja, ich habe nicht vor die extreme downhillstrecke zu fahren, eher diese la/le flow... soll ja echt nice sein.

danke im vorraus


----------



## alexmaus (22. September 2008)

Hai,
jap, da kannst auch mit 140/150mm Federweg fahren. La Easy, La Flow gehen mit Deinem Rad.

Cu


----------



## black soul (22. September 2008)

klaro kannst du. das geht auch mit 120mm h/v.


----------



## Stompy (22. September 2008)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> hey ist der park auch für leute mit nem leicht enduro fahrbar?
> habe ein giant reign mit 140mm vorn und 150mm hinten, also keinen wirklichen freerider...
> 
> ahja, ich habe nicht vor die extreme downhillstrecke zu fahren, eher diese la/le flow... soll ja echt nice sein.
> ...



Abhängig von deinem Fahrkönnen kannst du damit jede Strecke in Lac Blanc fahren. Selbst die Downhill-Rennstrecke ist damit fahrbar (evl. Chickenways benutzen). Ob die Rennstrecke allerdings mit so nem Bike Spass macht, bezweifel ich.
Deshalb lieber bei La Flow, Easy, Fat, Fourcross und Roots bleiben.


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (25. September 2008)

also ich seh da auch als oft genug welche mim CC-Hardtail runterfahren....
denke auch das so gut wie alles mit deinem Rad fahrbar sein wird!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. September 2008)

Bin Samstag dort... Zum letzten mal dieses Jahr, der Park macht ja Sonntag zu (für dieses Jahr)...


----------



## Saci (26. September 2008)

Also wir (bentiger19.., lowrider89, jatschek und ich) werden am SA mit großer whrscheinlichkeit auch anwesend sein... wenn alles klappt- und wenn alle sklappt habn wir auch noch einen platz im bus frei...also wenn jemand aus dem raum KA - besser Ettlingen/karlsbad- mitwill - einfach melden...


----------



## alexmaus (26. September 2008)

Hai,
die Froldrider ausm Schwarzwald sind auch da... ICh freu mich schon wie ein keiner Bub zu Weihnachten...;-)

Cu


----------



## Saci (26. September 2008)

JAP  ... also wen jemand aus richtung KA oder so kommt  und untwegs nen haufn deppen in nem 12 jahre alten-roten- MB 100 sehn - immer schön winken und im windschatten fahrn lassen  

BIS MOOORGEEEN!!!


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (26. September 2008)

hey geht am Sonntag jmd. auf n lac blanc???? such nach ner mitfahrgelegenheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2008)

warn heut da, war zwar voll aber geil... hat wer bilder? irgendwie warn wir den ganzen tag mit fahren beschäftigt


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (2. Oktober 2008)

jo, hi, warn am Sonntag auch dort und haben tatsächlich paar Bilder ... 

waren teilweise das erste mal dort und fanden den Park wirklich extrem gut. Waren sicher net das letzte mal dort!

link


----------



## Deleted 87531 (2. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
 so hier nun noch n kleines Video vom Rennen.
Zeigt Szenen vom Start bis zum Roadgap, weiter hab ichs net geschafft.
74 Fotos die der [email protected] gemacht hat können via Rapidshare gezogen werden...

Video: http://www.vimeo.com/1867657

Bilder: http://rapidshare.com/files/150300059/LAc_Blanc_kleiner.rar.html

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2008)

video is toll, aber du hast mein name falsch geschrieben, ich hab vorne ein "$" XD


----------



## Saci (1. April 2009)

weiß jemand ab wann der park wieder offen hat????


----------



## matou (1. April 2009)

So wie ich den Kalender auf deren Seite interpretiere ab Mai

Aber - auch mal eine Frage von mir: Ist der Park tatsächlich nur an den grün gekennzeichneten Tagen offen?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## DHSean (1. April 2009)

der park öffnet am freitag, 8ter mai . und das mit den grünen tagen stimmt soweit schon


----------



## Saci (2. April 2009)

okay, danke für die antwort.. des ja abba noch soo lange hin  ^^


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (2. April 2009)

momentan wird halt noch ski gefahren....
nordhang, bis da der Schnee weg is dauert leider ne weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dapperillo (7. Mai 2009)

Was meint ihr werden die nächsten 3 tage voll?


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (7. Mai 2009)

aufgrund d. wetters denke ich nicht


----------



## amon (10. Mai 2009)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> warn heut da, war zwar voll aber geil... hat wer bilder? irgendwie warn wir den ganzen tag mit fahren beschäftigt




hey währe nett wen mich jemand mal mitnehmen würde.


----------



## volty84 (12. Mai 2009)

Hällü  
wir gehen jedens WE fast nach Lac blanc und haben auch mitnahme termine in ibc stehen.
Im Ibc ganz oben rechts bei LAST MINUTE BIKING


----------



## amon (15. Mai 2009)

cool aber meine federgabek und bremsen sind kapput hab erst nächsten monat kohle für neue sachen!
ist aber cool was ihr macht


----------



## Focusdriver12 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
was meint ihr ist es am Wochenende arg matschig im Bike Park ??

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (22. Mai 2009)

ich hoffs mal nicht - wir gehn morgen hin ^^ - kann morgen abend aber mal breicht erstatten


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (22. Mai 2009)

nein, zu  90% trocken (war gestern)


----------



## Focusdriver12 (22. Mai 2009)

das wär geil wens trocken ist dan machts am meisten fun, ich geh vorausichtlich am Sonntag hin. Hoffentlich ist es dan nicht zu überfüllt  .


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin grad von Lac Blanc nach hause gekommen. Geregnet hat es heute nicht und die Strecken sind zum Nachmittag auch schon deutlich abgetrocknet. Wenn in der Nacht nichts dazu kommt sollten bei dem Sonnenschein morgen höchstens noch die notorischen Schlammlöcher feucht sein.


----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2009)

dann hört sich top an - ich mach mich aufe socken ^^


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (24. Mai 2009)

aaah sonntag is rennen!
da würde ich net gehen!
war am donnerstag schon krass überfüllt (in knapp 2std. ZWEIMAL gefahren!)


----------



## Phil85 (25. Mai 2009)

wir waren gestern dort und sind unten direckt ohne anzustehen in den lift rein den ganzen tag


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (25. Mai 2009)

****, sauerei!^^


----------



## Saci (25. Mai 2009)

also sonntag war kein rennen - des is nächsten sonntag  - war gut voll, aber nicht ÜBERfüllt - so max. 10 mins anstehn unten, war hammer geil.. wenn auch schmerzhaft^^


----------



## Focusdriver12 (25. Mai 2009)

am Sonntag war nicht viel los man hat gleich mit dem Lift wieder hochfahren können . Wen ich Zeit habe werde ich immer am Sonntag gehen einfach nur geilllllll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (25. Mai 2009)

am samstag wars richtig voll und endgeiles wetter. drei schläuche verbraten und ein leichte delle, incl. sonnenbrand auf der nase und drumherum.
die neue praxis am lift hat sich aber bewährt, nie länger als 12 + / - minuten wartezeit.
dafür, das nach aussagen am lift ca 400 leute da warn, richtig fett.
am sonntag wars perfekt, immer schön platz am lift.
vielleicht auch deshalb, weil eigentlich schlechtes wetter angesagt war, keine ahnung, aber super schön.
ich könnt scho wieder.........


----------



## Schreiner (25. Mai 2009)

welche neue Praxis?

Haben sie jetzt nen  zweiten Bike-einhänger?

oder auf die sitzbank legen?


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (25. Mai 2009)

nein,
ein bike an der seite, eins in der mitte un somit nur noch 2 Personen pro "zug"


----------



## Romarius (25. Mai 2009)

^^ intelligente leute haben das auch letztes jahr schon von sich aus so gemacht


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (25. Mai 2009)

und leute, welche ihr Rad net dem Personal überlassen wollten


----------



## black soul (26. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ^^ intelligente leute haben das auch letztes jahr schon von sich aus so gemacht



stimmt, nur das diesmal das vom personal erledigt wurde.
und man immer bei seinem rad war.


----------



## Saci (26. Mai 2009)

@ black soul - kann sein das wir am So sogar mitnander geredet habn - ein kollege von mir is eines der beiden (weiß jetzt nicht obs deins, oder das deines kollegen war) kurz probegerollt - um dann festzustellen das es ihm ein wenig zu klein ist ^^


----------



## black soul (26. Mai 2009)

ja stimmt, jetzt erinner ich mich. ihr wart das.... 
war das bike von mein kollegen. nächstes mal sagt ihr gleich dass ihr von KA seid  freut uns immer wenn irgendwer bekanntes dort getroffen wird. 
grüssle


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Mai 2009)

falls jemand von euch nach dem rennen in lac blanc ist, könnte er hier mal kurz posten ob der oberer verlauf der cup france strecke, die schöne hängende kurve über die skipiste, auch weiterhin befahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil85 (3. Juni 2009)

> falls jemand von euch nach dem rennen in lac blanc ist, könnte er hier mal kurz posten ob der oberer verlauf der cup france strecke, die schöne hängende kurve über die skipiste, auch weiterhin befahrbar ist.



war am montag da , ist alles befarbar gewesen und wird auch bleiben waren auch noch alle absperrbänder an der Strecke vorhanden


----------



## Dapperillo (5. Juni 2009)

Wir sind Sonntag wieder am Start. Was meint ihr wird es Wetter- und Boden Technisch akzeptabel?


----------



## Pimme (10. Juni 2009)

Servus,

wir wollten jetzt die freien Tage nutzen und mal einen Abstecher nach Lac Blanc machen.

Beim Besuch auf der HP hab ich jetzt aber voller Verwunderung feststellen müssen, dass der Park nur am Wochenende offen hat, trotz des langen Wochenendes in Deutschland....stimmt des?

Ride on....!

Flo


----------



## black soul (10. Juni 2009)

des stimmt. alle bedauern das, aber trotzdem lohnt sich das hinfahren.
samstag hin, evtl. 1x ü-nachten, sonntagabend heim.
erst  im juli hat der park mehr offene tage. ferien in frankreich.
falls ihr übernachten wollt und was sucht, PN. wir gehen meist zu dem
hin. 10 minuten vom park weg.


----------



## Dapperillo (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich als Team anmeldet kann man auch Dienstags und Donnerstag (?) Zum fahren/Trainieren nutzen. Aber was die Vorrausetztungen für ein Team sind, hab ich keine ahnung.


----------



## jnlkt (14. Juni 2009)

Nur mal eine Frage zu den Fahrrädern, die ihr am Lac Blanc benutzt. Ich habe zur Zeit keinen reinen DH sondern "nur" 14cm Federweg vorne und hinten auf meinem Meta 5.5
Reicht das für die bleuen und roten Strecken aus???

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (15. Juni 2009)

aber sicher


----------



## jnlkt (15. Juni 2009)

Super, dann muss ich jetzt nur noch ein freies Wochenende finden und dann bin ich schon dort.....wohne ja in Strasbourg, da isses dann auch net so weit weg.


----------



## weemanth (15. Juni 2009)

hy...

wer is am kommenden we auch in lac blanc?
ich werd sa. + so. dort sein und fahr alleine...also wenn wer bock hat bissel zusammen zu heizen....macht eben einfach mehr spaß....

grüße


----------



## andi82 (15. Juni 2009)

hi,
wer von euch hat da schon mal bikes ausgeliehen und kann was zum Zustand der Teile sagen!?
Will net unbedingt mit meinem Stumpjumper und mageren 120mm dort rumeiern und eventuell mal eins ausleihen!? Die Preise scheinen ja fair zu sein!?


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann machten die Bikes einen guten Eindruck. Du solltest aber eins reservieren. Als ich da war hin an jedem Leihbike ein Zettel mit Reservierung dran. Sinnvoll ist es auf jeden Fall, ein Stumpjumper ist wirklich kein Parkbike.


----------



## andi82 (16. Juni 2009)

okay danke dir ;-)


----------



## Deleted 87531 (16. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5170699"]La Fat on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## amon (16. Juni 2009)

K4$uL schrieb:


> La Fat on Vimeo




cooles vidio 

hab ein paar fragen......

........erstens ich hab ein giant ac 1 mit 150mm vorne und 160mm hinten
macht es sin mit dem rad da rum zu heizen??

zweitens,ich hab kein prustpanzer, brauch ich unbedingt einen ?? oder wen ich mir ein ausleihe soll ich ihn resaviren und wie ist der zustand von so dingern???


und als letztes hat jemand lust nächsten  monat dort hin zugehen und mich mitzunehmen ??
bin nehmlich schüler und demnach auch kein auto







hat jeman avid bremsscheiben 203mm?? 2x


----------



## Dapperillo (16. Juni 2009)

1. Kommt auf deine Fahrtechnik an. Wenn du gute lines fährst sollte das eingdlich sehr gut machbar sein.

2. Ich persönlich würde niemals ohne Protektor fahren! Aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Am Lift kann man sich aber auch welche Mieten.

3. Wir gehen  jedes 2. Wochenende aber über Freiburg zufahren wärezu umstendlich.

4. Ich hab noch 2x 203 Hayes Scheiben rumliegen.


----------



## amon (16. Juni 2009)

Dapperillo schrieb:


> 1. Kommt auf deine Fahrtechnik an. Wenn du gute lines fährst sollte das eingdlich sehr gut machbar sein.
> 
> 2. Ich persönlich würde niemals ohne Protektor fahren! Aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Am Lift kann man sich aber auch welche Mieten.
> 
> ...



ne ich brauch avid scheiben 
und ich könte was von der fahrtkosten (benzin) übernehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer86 (19. Juni 2009)

So nochmal was:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5222372?pg=transcoded_embed&sec=5222372"]La Nuts on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kingofdirt (19. Juni 2009)

schönes Vid!


----------



## michar (19. Juni 2009)

sehr scheones video...respekt vor euren fahrkuensten..ich kaempf immer noch mit den blessuren von der la nuts...


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juni 2009)

geiler run !!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## Phil85 (19. Juni 2009)

War schon nicht schlecht der Run hatte allerdings paar hackler drinne , aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht


----------



## DHSean (20. Juni 2009)

aber hallo


----------



## marc (20. Juni 2009)

K4$uL schrieb:


> La Fat on Vimeo



sehr schönes Vid!! Musik ist klasse. Wie heisst die Gruppe?


----------



## marc (20. Juni 2009)

Racer86 schrieb:


> So nochmal was:
> 
> La Nuts on Vimeo



Klasse!!! Muss auch mal wieder mit Euch fahren. Sah nach viel Spaß aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil85 (20. Juni 2009)

marc schrieb:


> Klasse!!! Muss auch mal wieder mit Euch fahren. Sah nach viel Spaß aus..



JA MArc musste , wir sind in 2 wochen wieder in PDS für 7 tage hoffe da aber ohne Regen 

Lied von der La Fat ist von Rise Against , Album Appeal To Reason, Song Long Forgotten Sons


----------



## Dapperillo (21. Juni 2009)

Das wie bei 1:23 ist mir auf der LA roots passiert, nur das ich dann erstmal ~20min am Strecken rand sitzten durfte und den Kette wieder gescheit rein zu griegen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Juli 2009)

hallo!

ich wollt mal fragen was es in lac blanc so für übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt. wir wollen im september ein wochenende hin. zelten wär okay, noch cooler wär allerdings ne überdachte unterkunft mit 4 wänden, aber nur wenn´s bezahlbar ist. wir sind so 4-6 leute, schätze ich. 

danke schonmal, gruß rainer


----------



## phreak (8. Juli 2009)

tschau zammen!

fährt jemand auf freiburg am kommenden samstag zum lac blanc? evtl könnte man sich ja fahrtechnisch zusammenschliessen, bei interesse >> bei mir melden!

tschaunsen


----------



## lowrider89 (16. Juli 2009)

Geht jemand dieses WE nach Lac Blanc? Also mein Bruder und werden wahrscheinlich hingehen


----------



## TREKsack (21. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Session in Lac Blanc : Schlammschlacht, Weltklasse, Grip bis zum Abwinken..
mit uns waren ca 40 Hartgesottene, 13 runs in 4 std. Einfach einer der besten Spots hier im Süden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (6. August 2009)

ausgang "la fat" + schnell + wellenrodeo = titan


----------



## Freecastle (6. August 2009)

Wieso kommt mir dieses Bild nur so bekannt vor ????

Wahrscheinlich weil es mich auf der LINKEN Seite verwischt hat 


Wie lange ist deine Operation schon hinter dir ? Und was macht der Heilungsverlauf ?



Gruß 
Freecastle


----------



## jnlkt (6. August 2009)

Tja das Schlüsselbein ist halt schnell mal kaputt. Aber die Osteosynthese sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, auch wenn ich die interfragmentäre Schraube nicht unbedingt verstehe. Aber das wird wieder fest werden. 

Alles Gute


----------



## DHSean (6. August 2009)

danke euch! montag war op-tag - die 90 grad bewegungen gehen ohne probleme und schmerzen hatte ich auch kaum welche  . die nächste saison kann kommen


----------



## Freecastle (6. August 2009)

An die 90 Grad komm ich noch nicht richtig hin. Op war bei mir genau vor 2 Wochen. Aber die Kraft kehrt von Tag zu Tag mehr zurück in den Arm (da wo sie auch hingehört). Hatte es erst 2 Wochen nach dem Sturz mit der Konservativen Variante (Rucksackverband) versucht was allerdings keinen Sinn gebracht hätte. 

Ist nur unbeschreiblich ******** mitten in der schönsten Jahreszeit nicht aufs Bike steigen zu können


----------



## DHSean (6. August 2009)

ein leidensgenosse ! beste genesungwünsche, der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## deathmetalex (6. August 2009)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Tja das Schlüsselbein ist halt schnell mal kaputt. Aber die Osteosynthese sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, auch wenn ich die interfragmentäre Schraube nicht unbedingt verstehe. Aber das wird wieder fest werden.
> 
> Alles Gute



....naja, von synthes gibt es anatomisch geformte klavikulaplatten die wesentlich hübscher sind und dazu auch noch superstylische grün eloxierte schrauben!
das nächste mal bitte vor der op danach fragen.

gute besserung, hoffe du hast nicht allzuviel beschwerden.


----------



## DHSean (7. August 2009)

ich glaube der arzt hätte mich ziemlich blöd angeschaut, wenn ich ihn nach den verfügbaren eloxalfarben gefragt hätte 

und danke, passt alles soweit. ist eher die muskulatur ringsrum die maximal verspannt ist ^^


----------



## kijan (9. August 2009)

Ha, hat also noch jemand ausser mir Titanteile bestellt (Gute Besserung, Leidgenossen!). Ich denke bei mir gibt´s dann ne Custom Kettenführung oder Custom Flaschenöffner aus meiner Hakenplatte, die ich Ende Juni in Lac Blanc geordert habe...(Vorausgesetzt die Platte bewährt sich beim 10W Praxistest.) 
Vorher:



Nachher:



3D:




Ach ja. 'S war die La Roots.


----------



## Freecastle (9. August 2009)

@ Kijan

Dann dir mal auch gute Besserung !!!


Wie wäre es mal mit einem Stammtisch NUR für Bike-Invalide "auf Zeit"  ..... glaube da würde momentan was zusammen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (9. August 2009)

auch von mir danke und ebenso gute besserung ... nehme an: schultereckgelenkssprengung ? 

@freecastle: an dem stammtisch wird doch dann eh nur rumgeheult


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> An die 90 Grad komm ich noch nicht richtig hin. Op war bei mir genau vor 2 Wochen.


Das ist krass!  Ich konnte diese Bewegungen alle problemlos am Tag nach der OP bewältigen, wurde aber auch am Sturz-Tag direkt operiert. Hatte auch keine Platte, sondern einen Nagel im Knochen (natürlich auch Titan ) - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, sofern der Bruch damit zu flicken ist! Man muss u. U. etwas länger pausieren, hat danach aber normal wenig Probleme mit dem Ostheosynthesematerial, welches auch nicht so lange drin bleiben muss 


@ DHSean: Gute Besserung! Wie ist es denn passiert? Auf der Schulter gelandet oder frontaler Einschlag aufs Schlüsselbein (Baum/Helm...)?


@ kijan: Auch dir gute Besserung, sieht ja abenteuerlich aus...


----------



## DHSean (10. August 2009)

der sog. marknagel war bei meinem bruch leider nicht anzuwenden, hab da gleich nachgefragt.

und ja direkt auf der schulter gelandet, irgendwo muss die energie ja hin ... außer ner leichten oberschenkelprellung hat ich sonst gar nichts. und danke für die wünsche !


----------



## marc (10. August 2009)

Von mir auch Gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung an die lädierten Biker!
Auf dass ihr bald wieder abrocken könnt. Verletzungen sollte man auf den Winter verschieben können 

Gruß Marc


----------



## deathmetalex (10. August 2009)

...eine synthes platte!
absollut stylisch in gold mit grün eloxierten verriegelungsschrauben!

Gute besserung!!!


----------



## kijan (11. August 2009)

DHSean schrieb:


> auch von mir danke und ebenso gute besserung ... nehme an: schultereckgelenkssprengung ?


Richtig. auch ACG-Sprengung oder 'Separated Shoulder' 
Bei mir war's Typ Rockwood IV.


----------



## DHSean (11. August 2009)

sachen gibts  ... gute besserung !


----------



## shoq (14. August 2009)

Nette Röntigenbilder... 

Aber mal ne dumme Frage.. 

Habt ihr dazu noch eine private Krankenversicherung? Da muss man sich ja dumm und dämlich zahlen, wenn man nur die gesetztlichen KV hat..

Möchte mir nämlich monentan einen private anschaffen - falls jemand Tips hat für gute Anlaufstellen.. immer her damit ;-)


----------



## Krischaan (14. August 2009)

shoq schrieb:


> Habt ihr dazu noch eine private Krankenversicherung? Da muss man sich ja dumm und dämlich zahlen, wenn man nur die gesetztlichen KV hat..



Warum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shoq (15. August 2009)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Warum???



Da die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung nicht 100% des Aufwandes übernimmt und man eigentlich privat zahlen muss. Hatte mal ein Vorfall in Spanien. Da wurde ich geröntgt und untersucht. Kostete ca.  140,00. Dabei hat die Krankenversicherung nur ein Teil übernommen. 

Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege dazu noch operiert zu werden etc. wirds wohl teurer ;-). 

Oder sagt mir mal, wie das bei euch ablief bzgl. der Krankenversicherung - hat eure KV die kompletten Kosten übernommen?

greets christian


----------



## Krischaan (16. August 2009)

Eigentlich schon.
Natürlich gibt es hier und da ein paar Extra-Kosten (Praxisgebühr, eventuell Rezeptgebühren für Medikamente und Krankengymnastik..). Das summiert sich auch, treibt aber keinen in die Armut.
Und für's Ausland nimmst du 'ne Auslandskrankenversicherung für ein paar Euro dazu (gibt's z.B. in fast jeder Bank). Die zahlen Alles, was deine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung bei Reisen ins Ausland nicht übernimmt.
Ich glaub was das angeht haben wir es in Deutschland nicht am schlechtesten erwischt.
Gruß, Krischan


----------



## kijan (17. August 2009)

So ist es. Ich bin in der Schweiz versichert da ich ja da arbeite und wohne... 
Vielleicht sollten weitere Versicherungsfragen in einem eigenen Thread diskutiert werden?


----------



## turo (17. August 2009)

Wusste gar nicht dass hier soviele Schulter-Geschädigte rumfusseln. Die Clavuculaplatten und Schrauben bestehen aus Titan, wenn diese farbig sind. Es ist kein Aluminium da zu schwach.
Die Farbe auf dem Titan entsteht durch erzeugen einer Oxydschicht, welche nur wenige Angström dick ist, so dass sich darin das Licht bricht, ähnlich dem Regenbogen.

Schulterverletzungen sind langwierige Baustellen welche eine lange REHA nachsich ziehen. Allen versehrten daher gute Besserung und Kopf hoch.


----------



## stinky81 (18. August 2009)

Hi

war a samstag 15.08.09 in Lac blanc da sind Fotografen am start gewesen, weiss jemand wie man an die Bilder kommt?
Hab es aufjedenfall so verstanden das man sie erwerben kann.

THX


----------



## shoq (19. August 2009)

Moin,

war am 16.08 da. Da gabs die Leute mit den Cams auch. In diesem Gasthaus saß auch ne Frau mit Laptop usw. - so wie ich gehört habe, kannst da die Bilder kaufen. 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky81 (19. August 2009)

Schade hoffe die sind next wochenende auch nochmal da .
dickes merci für die auskunft.
PS. Hatte gehofft das man sie irgendwo online ansehen und bestellen kann.

Hop and Drop!


----------



## Lizzie (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

die beiden Fotografen heissen Julien und Rachel, sie werden ab jetzt jedes Wochenende in Lac Blanc sein und Fotos schiessen. Leider gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit die Fotos übers Internet anzusehen und zu bestellen, daran wird aber gearbeitet.
Die Fotos können direkt unten im Restaurant gekauft werden (von 13h30 bis 14h45 und von 17h30 bis 18h15), dann sind die beiden dort.

Grüsse,
Lizzie


----------



## Axalp (13. September 2009)

War am 06.09.09 im Bikepark und hab' ein paar Fotos gemacht: *click*.

Absolut genialer Bikepark. Werde auf jeden Fall wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## DerKeiler (14. September 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Absolut genialer Bikepark. Werde auf jeden Fall wieder vorbeischauen.



Ich war am Wochenende zum ersten mal dort und kann das nur bestätigen! Schneller 6er Sessellift, kaum oder keine Wartezeit, freundliches Personal und sechs super gepflegte DH- & FR-Strecken... Ein Traum von Bikepark!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2009)

Zu den Fotografen: die machen auch auf Wunsch Bilder an bestimmten Spots, wenn man sie drauf anspricht!


----------



## Hitecdriver (23. September 2009)

Ich hab ne Frage zu den Öffnungszeiten:
Auf der Website steht nur was von September, ist der Park denn auch noch im Oktober auf?! Würden gerne Mitte Okt. mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## Lizzie (24. September 2009)

Der Bikepark ist dieses Wochenende zum letzten Mal für dieses Jahr geöffnet. Dann geht's erst nächstes Jahr wieder los :
Coupe de France Rennen am 29./30. Mai 2010 !

Grüsse,
Lizzie


----------



## Pum4d4ce (24. September 2009)

Geht jemand diesen Sonntag (27.9.) un hat noch platz für ein bike und en biker ? ^^

Sammstag kann ich nid -> bin am rossi buddeln xD


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vergangene Nacht wurde aus der abgeschlossenen Garage des Hotelbesitzers in der Nähe des Lac Blanc Bikeparks im Elsass mein Liteville 301 und 3 weitere Bikes (wir hatten die vier gemeinsam mit einem Schloss gesichert) gestohlen.
Neben dem 301 wurden noch ein Lapierre Froggy (grün, Hammerschmidt, weisse 36er Fox Float) ein Canyon Hardtail und ein Cube AMS Pro geklaut.

Das 301 (Grösse M) sieht in etwas so aus wie auf diesem Bild:







allerdings mit folgenden neuen/anderen Komponenten:
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Force 109, 75 mm und ein Vector Carbon
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR
LRS: WhizzWheels DT240s/FR600, rote Alunippel, 2,35er Muddy Mary

Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Bikes von Leuten aus dem Ort geklaut wurden, die gesehen haben als wie sie in der Garage verstaut haben.
Es ist gut möglich, dass die damit im Lac Blanc Bikepark rumfahren. Wenn jemand von euch eines der Räder sieht, wär' ne kurze Info klasse.

Denn wie sagte der Polizist als wir die Anzeige aufgegeben haben: "Wenn Sie die Kerle im Park sehen sollten, rufen Sie uns und schlagen Sie sie nicht - oder hinterlassen Sie wenigstens keine Spuren"


----------



## liltrialer (10. April 2010)

hallo hat irgendeiner erfahrungen mit appartements oder ähnliches in lac blanc? muss nichts teures sein... und kann vielleicht jemand die ganze adresse die man ins navi tippen kann sagen also für den bikepark dann.?
DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (11. April 2010)

hi
 app. und hotels sind rar dort. da gibts einen campingplatz in le bonhomme
 heisst le myrtilles.
http://www.lesmyrtilles68.com/
monsieur bogard kann auch deutsch, einfach anrufen oder mailen.
hat zimmer und camping. 
wir waren schon ein paar mal da, preiswert und gut.
zum park sind es ein paar kilometer, leicht zu finden.

in dein navi musst du  le bonhomme eingeben, region keysersberg. ganz grob köln, karlsruhe, freiburg colmar, keysersberg, le bonhomme.
durch den ort dem schild lac blanc folgen.
http://www.lac-blanc.com/bike-park/de/nos-partenaires.htm dann 
auf partner--
beachte die öffnugszeiten, meist nur WE

gruss


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2010)

SO, leben in die bude bringen! 
Nächstes WE machter auf  (laut HP zumindest^^)


----------



## DHSean (2. Mai 2010)

samstag gehts endlich wieder los ! weiß jemand was die saisonkarte kosten soll?


----------



## black soul (2. Mai 2010)

das ist ja perfekt, auch wenn wir da grad in finale sind. somit ist das WE 22/23 fest gebucht dort.
@saci
hast recht gehabt mit dem 9.  da haben sie wohl doch eine woche vorgezogen.


----------



## blackleaf (3. Mai 2010)

hat zufällig jemand kommenden sonntag noch 1 oder 2 plätze frei? ein kandidat wär ohne rad...ist aber auch wurst, hauptsache ich komm irgendwie hin wer also platz hat, bitte melden. beteilig mich selbstverständlich am sprit und saug meinetwegen auch die karre danach...


----------



## velo rouge (9. Mai 2010)

Und, wie isses?? wie isses?? Gibt's was neues auf den Strecken??


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war schon ein paar Mal in Lac Blanc gewesen. Nur möchte ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit meinem Remedy hin. Die "Buckelpisten" sind zu heftig für meinen Rücken. Ich brauche ein Bike mit mehr Federweg, sonst habe ich danach immer Probleme mit dem Rücken.

Der Park leiht ja auch diverse Bikes aus. Lohnt sich das? Werden die optimal auf einen eingestellt? Ich meine speziell, eine Anpassung von Gabel und Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht? Schliesslich sind viele Mietbikes dort mit Stahlfedergabeln und -dämpfern ausgestattet. Auf der Homepage wird ja nach dem Gewicht gefragt, wenn man ein Bike ausleihen möchte. Wer hat das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre auch dankbar für erste Erfahrungsberichte aus 2010. Will nämlich auch noch dieses Jahr hin, evtl. auch öfter. Hab gehört soll ziemlich geil sein, vor allem weil "künstliche" Elemente zwar eher spärlich aber dafür super in die natürlichen Strecken eingebaut wurden. Zudem sind die mit ca 2km Länge auch nicht direkt wieder zuende wie in Winterberg.


----------



## DerKeiler (15. Mai 2010)

Hi, morgen (Sonntag) ist ein Trip nach Lac Blanc geplant. Laut Wetterbericht soll es nicht regnen, aber kann jemand was zum aktuellen Streckenzustand sagen nach dem Regen der letzten Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (15. Mai 2010)

der richtig tiefe, feuchte matsch verschwindet so langsam, über bleibt größtenteils eine zähe masse, in den waldbereichen muss man aber immer mit feuchtem material rechnen. prinzipiell sind alles strecken super zu fahrn.


----------



## Killerkekz (15. Mai 2010)

Hei leute 
war lezten samtag auch da.. muss sagen macht echt immer wieder spaß trotz noch etwas schnee und matsch.. so wie ich geshen hab ist die la nuts bis august geschlossen wegen bauarbeiten.. naja
Mal eine frage von mir so oft war ich auch noch nicht da. Dort gibt es doch 2 freeride strecken la flow(?) und la fat wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die Fat ist ja wenn man hinten richtung l'easy fährt.. aber wo ist die andere(die einfachere)?
danke 
grüße jan


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich ist die Fat die leichteste nach Cool und Easy, finde ich. Die Flow startet in der Nähe des Strommastes, kurz vor dem Starthäuschen der Skipiste. Also einfach etwas früher rechts ab als bei der Fat. Der Anfang ist dort ziemlich gediegen, aber die Waldstücke haben zum Teil schon mal Passagen drin, die etwas mehr fordern als die Fat, die ist ja bis auf Gerumpel und Bremswellen eher ne Autobahn. Die Flow ist eigentlich ein technischer Naturtrail, man könnte vielleicht "DH light" dazu sagen  Für ne typische FR-Strecke fehlen dort die Sprünge.


----------



## Killerkekz (15. Mai 2010)

ok danke
schaut mal hier 
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/popup_23062.htm
ich meine die freeride bleue/rouge die ist da so versteckt hinten im wald


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch die La Roots oder nicht?


----------



## Killerkekz (16. Mai 2010)

oder so ich wusste nicht mehr ganu wie seh hieß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz M. (17. Mai 2010)

ist jemand vom 22-24.5. in lac blanc?


----------



## velo rouge (17. Mai 2010)

also,wir waren gestern im Park.Und ich muss sagen, obwohl es ja quasi die ganze Woche geregnet hat, sind alle Strecken gut zu fahren, mit "Muddy Marry" sogar sehr gut.Richtig fett matschig war nur der untere Teil der "la roots". Die Strecken sind alle gut gepflegt ud es gibt die ein oder andere Neuheit: auf der "easy" sind mehrere kleine Sprungelemente drin, genau das richtige für Memmen wie mich und auf der "La fat" haben sie so ne Art Holzwand ,im Fachjargon wohl "Wallride" genannt,in den Wald hingezimmert.Die "la Nuts" ist nur zum Teil gesperrt.Soweit die Kurzmeldung...
Viel Spass!!


----------



## Lorenz M. (17. Mai 2010)

ok dann wird ja lustig wenns noch so viel schlamm gibt


----------



## Y1ng (18. Mai 2010)

@Lorenz M. Werden am Wochenende zum ersten Mal nach Lac Blanc fahren - zu zweit. Überlegen noch ob nur Samstag oder das ganze Wochenende.

Grüße


----------



## Lorenz M. (18. Mai 2010)

also ich bin ja des ganze wochenende da.
sehn uns dann ja vilt.
ich fahr n weißes balfa und mein bruder n specialized big hit


----------



## black soul (18. Mai 2010)

Lorenz M. schrieb:


> ist jemand vom 22-24.5. in lac blanc?




sicher, am samstag und sonntag.


----------



## blackleaf (19. Mai 2010)

hat noch jemand platz im auto?


----------



## Lorenz M. (19. Mai 2010)

also bei mir ist leider kein platz mehr


----------



## lowrider89 (20. Mai 2010)

Mal schaun bin vlt mit paar Kollegen am So im Park , verdammt wird mal langsam Zeit^^ 
Und ja haben leider auch keinen Platz mehr frei.


----------



## Saci (20. Mai 2010)

alex?? - war sonntag nich beerfelden angesetzt? ..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (5. Juni 2010)

kommendes we noch jemand platz? biddö...


----------



## Saci (6. Juni 2010)

wir (jatschek, lowrider89 und ich) waren gestern dort - einfach wieder genial   - so schnell wie möglich wieder hin.. wenn da die knapp 200KM ned wären -.-


----------



## han (6. Juni 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> wir (jatschek, lowrider89 und ich) waren gestern dort - einfach wieder genial   - so schnell wie möglich wieder hin.. wenn da die knapp 200KM ned wären -.-



leider war gestern auch den ganzen Tag Liftanstehen angesagt. Da sieht schon fast wie in WiBe


----------



## Saci (6. Juni 2010)

also gestern wars doch ganz okay, war am Pfingstmontag .. da habn ma 6 abfahrten am tag geschafft


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (7. Juni 2010)

hat irgendwer den link zu der liste mit den Rennergebnissen vom lac blanc???
Würde mich nämlich mal interessieren


----------



## Nicolass (7. Juni 2010)

Hey, fahren Samstag, den 12. auch nach Lac Blanc. Vielleicht sieht man sich...

Fahren zu 5. Auto voll. Y1ng aus dem Forum ist auch dabei.


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Juni 2010)

Sind am Sa wieder Lac Blanc noch wer am Start??^^


----------



## Saci (23. Juni 2010)

habter nochn platz für mich??? - bidde!!! - oder geht fibs mit?


----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2010)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Sind am Sa wieder Lac Blanc noch wer am Start??^^




klar, mindestens zu 4. 


@saci
leider ist das auto voll, viel. sieht man sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (24. Juni 2010)

jaa, werd mich iwie bei den ossis mitreinqetschen - dann wid man sich sehn


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Juni 2010)

@ black soul man sicht sich aufjedenfall^^

@ saci passt schon ich sage dir heute abend bescheid


----------



## black soul (28. Juni 2010)

und..wart ihr ? gesehen hab ich euch nicht obwohl nicht viel los war. 

aber supergeiles wetter und jede menge abfahrten. lift-steh-zeit : 0 bis 3 minuten.


----------



## Saci (28. Juni 2010)

argh.. hab leider SEHR spontan absagen müssen.. sorry nochmals alex und daniel.. wär gerne dort gewesen, die 2 ossis warn dann aber wohl.

was ich derzeit empfehlen kann is smdh oder panorama weg so um 20:30 rum, herrliche stimmung und wenig los


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Juni 2010)

Ja klar waren wir da^^ sind eben nur am fahren gewesen war echt sau geil einfach nichts los gewesen!!! 
@ Saci selber schuld war ja aber nicht das erste mal, haste echt was verpasst!!!!!

@ soul ich glaube ich habe euch auf der La Flow ganz kurz gesehen^^ OH Gott das könnte immer so sein


----------



## Saci (28. Juni 2010)

ja, alex , mir stinkts ja genau so.. hat die ganez woche schon probleme.. und mit ner apotheke is um die uhrzeit halt au schlecht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2010)

Wie ist denn aktuelle der Zustand von Flow und Roots? Haben die da schon ein wenig ausgebessert oder ist es immernoch so zerfahren/ausgewaschen wie vor ein paar Wochen?


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Juni 2010)

@ Smubob 

Nope die haben die Flow und Roots ausgebessert, also es lässt sich wieder genial da fahren^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2010)

Ausgezeichnet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das könnte meine Planung fürs nächste Wochenende geringfügig beeinflussen


----------



## black soul (29. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meine warscheinlich enorm


lowrider89
im moment kann ich mich nicht an dich erinnern, viel zu beschäftigt mit fahren
nächstes mal einfach hallo sagen, i beiss net


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Juni 2010)

Mh ja also ich hatte ne grün-weiss.braune Royal Kombo angehabt^^ Naja zum hallo sagen war ja auch keine Zeit man musste ja die Leere ausnutzen


----------



## speedos (14. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Bikepark in Lac Blanc. Wir haben vor, Anfang August dort hinzufahren, sind ausreichend Bikerfreundliche Pensionen oder Hotels vorhanden oder sollte man nach möglichkeit schon vor Anreise was reservieren? Kann jemand was empfehlen, was gut und preiswert ist? Stellen da keine hohen Ansprüche, gerne per PN.

Was ich auch noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sind die Streckenlängen der Pisten, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich da Info´s drüber finde?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Das einzige, was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass sie 300Hm haben, die genaue Länge kenne ich nicht. Weiß nicht, ob die überhaupt irgendwo bekannt sind... auf der HP stehen sie mal nicht.


----------



## mangolassi (14. Juli 2010)

Ich mein, es gab mal so einen Plan unten am Lift, wo 1,2 bis 1,8/1,9 km drinstanden. Aber frag jetzt nicht welche wie lang.


----------



## black soul (16. Juli 2010)

speedos schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Bikepark in Lac Blanc. Wir haben vor, Anfang August dort hinzufahren, sind ausreichend Bikerfreundliche Pensionen oder Hotels vorhanden oder sollte man nach möglichkeit schon vor Anreise was reservieren? Kann jemand was empfehlen, was gut und preiswert ist? Stellen da keine hohen Ansprüche, gerne per PN.
> 
> Was ich auch noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sind die Streckenlängen der Pisten, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich da Info´s drüber finde?



hotels und pensionen in der nähe des parks, na ja! bikerfreundlich geht so und reservieren solltest du im voraus möglichst lange. wenn du ein paar km weg vom park  fährst sind einige hotels aber auch hier : reservieren.kurzfristig sehr schwer.
auf der seite vom park gibts auch unterkünfte beschrieben. evtl. auch die oben/unten an der station. 

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/restauration.htm

streckenlänge  ?  keine  ahnung, ist auch nicht so wichtig, weil du auch mehrere strecken miteinander kombinieren kannst. und haben eh versch. längen. 

viel spass dort, schau auf die öffnungszeiten in der egel  SA-SO-MO-DI
der rest der woche ist  banane

morgen gehts dorthin

mfg


----------



## lowrider89 (16. Juli 2010)

Jawohl der Jatschek und ich sind auch dort^^ Hoffentlich ist es wie beim letzten mal das da nichts los ist^^ Vlt. fährt man sich ja diesmal über dem Weg^^ sind meisten auf der La Flow oder La Fat unterwegs....... dann guten ritt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juli 2010)

Alex kommst du nächste Woche Wiba? Zuschauen nicht fahren?

greetz


----------



## Saci (17. Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß und verletzungsfreie Fahrt für euch - ich bin ja aus bekannten gründen raus -.- ^^ ..


----------



## black soul (18. Juli 2010)

> aus bekannten gründen



gestern endgeil, wetter genau richtig und nix los. wartezeiten gleich null.


oh, hab ich was verpasst ?  hoffentlich keine verletzung.


----------



## Saci (18. Juli 2010)

nee, hinterrad kaputt und war am FR auf nem konzert ^^ .. komm derzeit iwie nich zum radln -.-


----------



## Deleted 87531 (20. Juli 2010)

Hello,


habs zwar schon im anderen Lb Thread gepostet aber was solls...

paar Fotos vom 18.7. gibts hier: http://kasul.pinkbike.com/album/Lac-Blanc-2010--Random-People/

Vllt. findet sich der ein oder andere wieder...


----------



## mompere (26. Juli 2010)

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand zum Nissan EDC in La Bresse (7-8.Aug) und hat noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## Nicolass (30. Juli 2010)

Hi, wir fahren das We 07./08. August von Trier aus nach Lac Blanc und haben noch drei Plätze im Bus frei. Spritgeld liegt bei 15 pro Kopf, wenn wir den Bus voll bekommen. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2010)

Geil wars gestern!  Das halbe IBC war dort und trotzdem war der Lift dauerhaft fast leer.  Die Strecken waren auch gut fahrbar, obwohl ich mir ein paar Schippen Erde in einige Löcher auf der Flow gewünscht hätte.


Falls der ************ mit seinem schwarzen Nicolai mit silberner Totem, der gestern dort war, hier mitliest: Falls ich dich nochmal zu Gesicht bekomme, fehlen dir ein paar Schneidezähne!  Langsamer Fahrende (in dem Fall meine Freundin) drängeln ist eine Sache, sie dann aber halb von der Strecke drängen und beleidigen, weil sie nicht sofort fluchtartig die Strecke verlassen (an einer Stelle wo man nicht einfach mal an die Seite fahren kann) wenn Graf Rotz persönlich hinter ihnen auftaucht ist einfach nur asozial


----------



## Killerkekz (4. August 2010)

fährt jemand von euch eigentlich auch mal montags oder dienstags hin? oder nächstes wochende?

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiele (6. August 2010)

Morgen zufällig jemand da? 
Bin das Wochenende in Freiburg und will den Park morgen mal ausprobieren. 
Falls kurzfristig einer aus der Gegend mit will, einen Platz hab ich noch frei...


----------



## biker-1994 (4. September 2010)

Morgen gehts auf nach Lac Blanc


----------



## cyberlurch (5. September 2010)

Gestern waren wir wieder zusammen mit unserem Freund Wolle (Black Soul) am Lac Blanc. Leider ist er unweit der Talstation an einer ungefährlichen Stelle gestürzt und hat sich dabei den zweiten Halswirbel gebrochen. Er liegt zur Zeit in Colmar auf der Intensivstation und war gestern Abend noch nicht bei Bewusstsein. Wir hoffen, dass er wieder gesund wird und keine bleibenden Schäden davonträgt.


----------



## velo rouge (5. September 2010)

********!! Darum der Helikopter?! Dann wünsch ich mal unbekannterweise "Gute Besserung!"


----------



## Speedbullit (5. September 2010)

damn shit, waren auch da und haben nur den heli gesehen. beste genesungswünsche auch von mir.


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2010)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir wieder zusammen mit unserem Freund Wolle (Black Soul) am Lac Blanc. Leider ist er unweit der Talstation an einer ungefährlichen Stelle gestürzt und hat sich dabei den zweiten Halswirbel gebrochen. Er liegt zur Zeit in Colmar auf der Intensivstation und war gestern Abend noch nicht bei Bewusstsein. Wir hoffen, dass er wieder gesund wird und keine bleibenden Schäden davonträgt.



*Oh Fu.. Gute Besserung Black Soul. hoffentlich kommt er wieder zu sich und alles wird gut......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2010)

So ein Mist, ich wünsche Ihm alles Gute !!


----------



## lowrider89 (5. September 2010)

******** auch von mir eine schnelle genesung habs mir schon fast gedacht das es der black soul war mist...... Man man da kannman echt nicht genug Gesundheit wünschen!!!


----------



## shoq (6. September 2010)

Ach du *******! Und ich wunder mich noch, warum die Ärzte so einen ernsten Ausdruck im Gesicht hatten während sie den Hang regelrecht hochgespurtet sind. Von mir auch alles Gute und sehr gute Besserung!


Btw.: Hat jemand am 04.09.10 Fotos gemacht? Hab ziemlich viele mit Cams gesehen.


----------



## Kirschblotze (6. September 2010)

Zunächst einmal wünsche ich Black Soul alles, alles Gute. Auf dass er wieder schnell und vor allen Dingen vollständig gesund wird!

Bei solchen Nachrichten wird mir ganz anders!


----------



## jatschek (6. September 2010)

Auch gute Besserung von mir. Hoffentlich wird er keine bleibenden Schäden davon tragen.

******* sowas.


----------



## Saci (6. September 2010)

bitter das zu hören. Alles, alles gute Wolfgang!! Werd bitte wieder fit!


----------



## KA-Biker (6. September 2010)

Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## cyberlurch (6. September 2010)

Bei unserem heutigen Besuch in Colmar hat uns Black Soul erkannt, konnte uns verstehen und sogar das rechte Bein bewegen. Er wird weiterhin beatmet, ist nach Aussage der Ärzte aber schon transportfähig. Man konnte ihm ansehen, dass ihn die vielen guten Wünsche von allen Seiten, besonders auch die aus dem Forum sehr berührt haben.


----------



## Saci (7. September 2010)

das ist doch schonmal gut zu hören, hoffen wir das keine bleibenden schäden oder ähnliches bleiben!! - bin echt erleichtert!


----------



## Kirschblotze (7. September 2010)

Ich drücke weiter die Daumen! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (7. September 2010)

Na das klingt doch schon mal positiv, drücke weiterhin die Daumen das er wieder schnell fit wird


----------



## DH-Queen (8. September 2010)

auch von mir eine gute Besserung, ich hoffe er ist bald wieder voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Thiele (8. September 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir...

Habe vor am Samstag von Mannheim aus nach Lac Blanc zu fahren und hätte noch 1, maximal 2 Plätze frei. Also falls jemand Lust hat, einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## biker-1994 (8. September 2010)

Alles alles gute  gute besserung.. haben aufm lift schon sorgen gehabt was da unten los ist


----------



## cyberlurch (9. September 2010)

Black Soul wurde gestern per Helicopter von Colmar nach Karlsruhe geflogen. Ende dieser oder Anfang nächster Woche soll der Bluterguss am Rückenmark operativ entfernt werden.


----------



## cyberlurch (9. September 2010)

Heute hat Black Soul schon selbständig geatmet. Morgen soll er operiert werden.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2010)

Hoffentlich ist er schnell wieder fit. Echt immer wieder Krass wie schnell es doch gegen kann.


----------



## Killerkekz (10. September 2010)

weis man genau wie es passiert ist?
von mir besten genesungswünsche und viel erfolg


----------



## velo rouge (10. September 2010)

Hm, da drück ich fest die Daumen, dass die OP gut verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (10. September 2010)

@ Black Soul

die besten Genesungswünsche auch von Mir ,hoffe es geht alles gut !!!
viel erfolg bei der Op.
wünsche Dir und deiner Familie viel Kraft.
gruß Bremsman


----------



## cyberlurch (10. September 2010)

Black Souls OP ist gut verlaufen. Nach der Narkose will man versuchen, ihn zu extubieren. Wenn alles gut läuft, kann er wieder eigenständig atmen und hoffentlich auch wieder sprechen.

@Killerkekz: Keiner von uns weiß, wie es passiert ist. Vielleicht wird man das auch nie erfahren.


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. September 2010)

Auch von mir unbekannterweise beste Genesungswünsche.

Ich bin am Sa und So wahrscheinlich in LB. Ist nochjemand (eventuell über NAcht) da?


----------



## Nerd (14. September 2010)

@ Black Soul: 
Bist schon so viele Berge geklettert, mit dieser Hürde wirst du jetzt auch noch fertig! 
Wünsche dir eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung, auf das wir uns im Frühjahr wieder auf unseren Bikes treffen!


----------



## Thiele (15. September 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ....Ich bin am Sa und So wahrscheinlich in LB. Ist nochjemand (eventuell über NAcht) da?



Kirschblotze und ich sind am Samstag wahrscheinlich in Lac Blanc, allerdings nicht über Nacht...


----------



## miss vp (20. September 2010)

Hallo

Dieses Weekend waren diverse Fotografen dort, die auch ihre Daten ( Webseite ) unter die Scheibenwischer der Autos klemmten. Leider wurde er bei uns "stibitzt" 

Weiss jemand wie die Webseite lautet von einem der "Hausfotografen" in Lac Blanc ( Google hat leider nix gebracht ).

Danke und GReetz     Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McTim (20. September 2010)

Schon was neues von Black Soul? Gehts Ihm gut?


----------



## Killerkekz (20. September 2010)

@ miss vp
http://www.phazoll-photos.com/
wir hatten so n ding unter der scheibe
bin aber leider auf keinem bild drauf


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. September 2010)

McTim schrieb:


> Schon was neues von Black Soul? Gehts Ihm gut?



Stand Donnerstag: Er atmet wieder selbständig. Das Nervenssystem ist stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und muß sich regenerieren, dann sieht man weiter...(so habe ich es zumindest verstanden). Also weiß man noch nicht, in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. September 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Stand Donnerstag: Er atmet wieder selbständig. Das Nervenssystem ist stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und muß sich regenerieren, dann sieht man weiter...(so habe ich es zumindest verstanden). Also weiß man noch nicht, in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt.


 
Ist echt krass. Weiterhin gut Genesung.


----------



## miss vp (21. September 2010)

Killerkekz schrieb:


> @ miss vp
> http://www.phazoll-photos.com/
> wir hatten so n ding unter der scheibe
> bin aber leider auf keinem bild drauf



Danke, habe nun gerade die 67 Seiten durchebaggert....für nix, bin auch nirgends drauf 

Danke Dir für den Link


----------



## McTim (21. September 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Stand Donnerstag: Er atmet wieder selbständig. Das Nervenssystem ist stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und muß sich regenerieren, dann sieht man weiter...(so habe ich es zumindest verstanden). Also weiß man noch nicht, in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt.


 

Vielen dank für die Info.
Die Daumen sind gedrückt. Wünsche ihm das beste!


----------



## missmarple (21. September 2010)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an Wolle und dass er das alles gut übersteht und (buchstäblich) wieder auf die Beine kommt... 

Geschockte Grüße,
marple.


----------



## Killerkekz (21. September 2010)

kein ding miss vp


----------



## inonoob (25. September 2010)

Hey

Fährt morgen einer im Lac Blanc ? Ist ja das letzte mal für die saison.

mfg Ino


----------



## black soul (20. November 2010)

hallo jungs
und mädels

ich bin wieder da. immer noch nicht ganz, aber  fast. momentan in der reha auf dem dobel .einige behinderungen, aber die aussichten sind sehr gut.

vielen herzlichen dank für die anteilnahme, und die vielen genesungswünsche.

ich verspreche euch, dass ich alles tun werde um spätestens an weihnachten entlassen zu werden. nach einschätzung der ärzte realistisch, kann aber auch länger dauern.

auf jeden fall werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten.


liebe grüße an alle 
black soul

PS marc aus freiburg der mitgeholfen hat. bitte bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (20. November 2010)

hey, das doch schonmal ganz gut zu hören - auf jeden fall viel erfolg bei der weiteren genesung/reha - und das alles wieder ganz wird! 

Grüßle


----------



## KA-Biker (20. November 2010)

..endlich hört man mal wieder was. Beste Genesungswünsche weiterhin


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. November 2010)

Hey Black Soul,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Hätte ich gewußt, dass Du auf dem Dobel bist, hätte ich Dich heute besucht. Ich war heute nämlich oben.
Übrigends nen netten Trail gefunden an der Mannenbachquelle. Den zeige ich Dir dann im Sommer. Ich zähl drauf !!

Viele liebe Grüße und weiterhin gute Besserung....

LittleBoomer


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2010)

*Hey black soul..auch aus dem Kraichgauer Woodland beste Genesungswünsche und das Du bald wieder die Trails rockst...*


----------



## ActionGourmet (22. November 2010)

@black soul: Auch von mir alles Gute. Ich Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass alles wieder in Ordnung kommt.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. November 2010)

@ Black Soul
Wie ich schon gesagt habe wünsche dir eine schnelle und 100% Genesung


----------



## Bremsman (24. November 2010)

@ Black Soul
schön das es Dir wieder besser geht : )
wünsche Dir weiter hin alles gute und viel kraft bei allem : )
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Aloha 699 (25. November 2010)

@ Black Soul

nach langer Pause im Forum muss ich solche Nachrichten lesen. Ich wünsche unbekannterweise alle Kraft der Welt, um wieder 100% gesund zu werden. Es hört sich ja doch ganz gut an. Und so soll es auch weitergehen.

Aloha


----------



## black soul (20. Dezember 2010)

hi ihr alle die mir genesungwünsche  geschickt haben.

ich bin wieder zu hause!!!!!!


nach unglaublichen 15 wochen, krankenhaus und reha.

soweit gehts mir gut, aber es ist schon noch eine menge arbeit nötig.

auf jeden fall bin ich froh, das ich so glimpflich davongekommen bin.

mein nächstes ziel ist: bis 19.03 2011 auf meinem bike zu sitzen
und fischweier anzuvisieren. pommes,weizen,bratwurst.

da ich doch relativ viel zeit habe, kann ich nun öfters hier sein.

falls ich doch keine zeit habe, allen die das lesen
schöne feiertage und falls ihr biken geht, keine abflüge.

gruss wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (20. Dezember 2010)

hei leute 
hat jemand ein Plan wie das mit der Schneeparty am 5.2 ist? War da schonmal jemand und wie ists mit Anmeldung oder Startgeld?
Danke für die Antworten

@ black soul 
schön zu hören das es wieder geht.. halt die ohren steif


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey Black Soul,

ich freue mich, dass es mit Dir  bergauf geht. In diesem Fall hast Du das bestimmt lieber als bergab. 
Auch den passenden Physio hast Du ja glücklicher Weise nah bei Dir.

Schöne Weihnachten und bis zum März in Fischweier. Wer zuerst da ist bestellt das Weizen für den anderen...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> mein nächstes ziel ist: bis 19.03 2011 auf meinem bike zu sitzen
> und fischweier anzuvisieren. pommes,weizen,bratwurst.



Hallo Wolle,

schön, dass Du wieder da bist.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo und was da ist, aber ich komme auch. 

Fetter Gruß

Dirk.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (21. März 2011)

*7. Mai 2011 um 10 Uhr*

gehts los!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> mein nächstes ziel ist: bis 19.03 2011 auf meinem bike zu sitzen
> und fischweier anzuvisieren. pommes,weizen,bratwurst.
> 
> 
> ...



*Na wieder auf der Kiste hats geklappt*


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2011)

...was gibts neues von Black Soul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (9. April 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ...was gibts neues von Black Soul?


 hallo an alle.
fein dass sich wer an mich erinnert.
nachdem ich nun langsam wieder mit dem bike unterwegs bin, gehts mir entschieden besser

der rest wirde wohl noch ne weile dauern, an arbeiten kann ich noch nicht denken ,ok wattkopf auch nicht, aber im oberwald gibts auuch schöne dinge. epplesee hab ich auch hinter mir.
man sollte kleine brötchenbacken , bin froh überhaupt wieder auf dem bike zu sitzen, in anbetracht meiner schweren verletzung.  

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal   mit dem santa cruz


gute zeit 

black soul
black soul


----------



## andrerobert (10. April 2011)

Am 15.05 fahr ich mit "Bitou" im Bus nach Lac Blanc, für Leute ohne Auto ist das ne gute Sache, Die die schon Tagesausfahrten zum Skifahren gemacht haben wissen was ich meine!


----------



## blackleaf (2. Mai 2011)

Hat vielleicht am kommenden Samstag noch jemand Platz ab Freiburg? An den Spritkosten beteilige ich mich selbstverständlich...


----------



## Sturmvogel (2. Mai 2011)

Lac Blanc hat an diesem WE Saison-Opening, oder? Ich beneide Euch, die den Bikepark quasi um die Ecke haben...


----------



## blackleaf (2. Mai 2011)

Hilft alles nichts, wenn man nicht hinkommt


----------



## boebbel (3. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen

gehe am eröffnungwochenende 7./8. mai das erste mal in den beikpark lac blanc. kann jemand sagen, ob der park total überbevölkert sein wird oder nicht? weiter würde mich interessieren, ob es im umkreis gute übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt?

vielen dank für die tipps und ride on!

boebbel


----------



## jatschek (3. Mai 2011)

Der Park wird "übervoll" sein. Wetter wird laut aktuellen Vorhersagen richtig gut, die Schlange wird also wieder bis in die Auslaufzone vom Zielsprung reichen. 

Aber egal, der Park ist einfach genial und der Umbau des Lifts wird schon dafür sorgen, das selbst diese Menschenmenge relativ schnell nach oben befördert wird. Wartezeiten wie in Winterberg braucht man da nicht erwarten.


----------



## Nicolass (3. Mai 2011)

Campingplatz 13km vom Park entfernt.

http://www.camping-orbey.com/


----------



## boebbel (3. Mai 2011)

@jatschek: was heisst das in bezug auf die wartezeiten?
@nicolass: danke, aber ich habe eigentlich eher an hotels gedacht.


----------



## lowrider89 (3. Mai 2011)

boebbel schrieb:


> @jatschek: was heisst das in bezug auf die wartezeiten?
> @nicolass: danke, aber ich habe eigentlich eher an hotels gedacht.



Normal wenn der Park voll ist wartet man so 10-15min. Aber dadurch das die den Lift umgebaut haben geht es schneller voran. Ich denke mal das die Wartezeit nur noch bei höchsten 10 min liegen wird. Wenn der Park echt voll sein wird^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Also mich würden Tips für günstige Unterkünfte (Gästezimmer, Bed&Breakfasts, etc.) auch brennend interessieren. Da wir ne lange Anfahrt haben, würden wir direkt über ein ganzes WE kommen und bräuchten eine passende Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## boebbel (4. Mai 2011)

super 10-15 minuten sind ja fast nichts... wow, ich freue mich.

betreffend übernachtungsmöglichkeiten schaue ich mal spontan... ansonsten fahre ich nach colmar. dort sollte es genügend hotels geben. aber eben, um näher gelegene tipps wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## lowrider89 (4. Mai 2011)

Mh also mir ist da nichts bekannt, außer den Campingplatz der ja schon Erwähnt wurde.


----------



## black soul (4. Mai 2011)

hi dannmal viel spass dort.vielleicht bekommst du hier was
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/auberge-du-vallon.htm
 gruss wolfgang


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wolli! Wie ist das Wohlbefinden? Hoffe, es geht stetig bergauf 

Wer mich mal schlau machen, was es vor Ort und in den umliegenden Örtchen alles an Unterkünften gibt. Leider findet man im I-Net meist nur Seiten auf Französisch...


----------



## Lizzie (4. Mai 2011)

Am besten mal hier schauen :
http://www.kaysersberg.com/de/wo-schlafen/gastezimmer-im-elsass-.htm

Wir haben mal hier übernachtet, war echt ok und preislich gut :

http://www.kaysersberg.com/LEI/Cham...ATEGORIE=1900005&langue=3&sessionalea=0,88995

Grüsse


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

Danke Lizzie!

Ich denke, ich werd da sicher fündig


----------



## Blindside09 (5. Mai 2011)

ist des eine Haus unten am Ziel direkt neben dem Lift, nicht auch ein Gästehaus/ Unterkunft ?


----------



## Radde (6. Mai 2011)

Bald gehts wieder los! - Passend was vom letztem Jahr:


Mal sehn ob ich's diesen Monat wieder hin schaff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BITOU-BikeTours (6. Mai 2011)

Komm doch einfach mit uns am *15.5.* oder *2.6.2011* mit!?
Wir fahren mit dem *Bus ab Furtwangen, Hinterzarten, Kirchzarten, Freiburg, Bad Krozingen und Breisach* und haben noch ein paar Plätze frei: http://www.bitou.eu/bikepark


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2011)

Park ist, bis auf das letzte Stück des DHs super in Schuss. Auf der La Fat haben sie die Streckenführung etwas geändert und ein paar neue Anlieger reingebastelt. Absolute Bereicherung. Allerdings sollte man bei der ersten Abfahrt sich das ganze erst mal ansehen. Teilweise geht es jetzt, dort wo es früher gerade aus ging, erst mal rechts oder links. Ansonsten ist alles beim Alten.


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Mai 2011)

Guter Nachmittag gewesen heute - mit den 3 Bikehalterungen pro Sesselhänger ist die Wartezeit echt superkurz.

Leider war es nicht für alle ein guter Tag, denn es musste der Rettungshubschrauber wieder ran. Habe aber keine Details mitbekommen ... wer immer es war: alles Gute!


----------



## Sturmvogel (8. Mai 2011)

War's sehr voll am Opening-Wochenende? Oder vergleichbar mit den normalen Wochenenden bei gutem Wetter während der Saison? 
Würde mich nämlich interessieren wieviel schneller der Lift nun effektiv ist mit den zusätzlichen Bikehalterungen.
Und wie ist das mit dem Betrieb auf den Strecken, jetzt wo schneller mehr Leute auf den Berg gebracht werden? Oder verläuft sich das nach wie vor schön, so dass man anderen nicht so schnell auffährt bzw. umgekehrt?
Bin über jede Meinung dankbar, da ich demnächst auch wieder ein Lac Blanc Wochenende plane.


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Mai 2011)

Es geht sehr schnell jetzt mit dem Lift. Die Parkplätze waren übervoll, die Strecken waren freilich auch recht voll. Dafür wartet man jetzt kaum mehr als 10 min, meist klar weniger. Wir sind in 2 Stunden 6 x gefahren, und das mit ner längeren Pause nach dem 3 Run.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Park ist, bis auf das letzte Stück des DHs super in Schuss. Auf der La Fat haben sie die Streckenführung etwas geändert und ein paar neue Anlieger reingebastelt. Absolute Bereicherung.


Oh, das klingt sehr gut! Ich bin gepannt. Hoffentlich lädt bald einer ein aktuelles Video hoch  Das letzte Stück der Nuts fahr ich eh normal nicht, also für mich (Pussy) keine Einschränkung 




Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Guter Nachmittag gewesen heute - mit den 3 Bikehalterungen pro Sesselhänger ist die Wartezeit echt superkurz.


Gut, das mal genau zu lesen... im Video auf der Lac Blanc Facebook-Seite konnte man nur die neuen Halterungen sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-1994 (8. Mai 2011)

weiß jmd wo die fotos sind die auf der strecke hemacht werden? oder sind das nur amateurfotos für den eigengebrauch?

jmd nähere infos warum der heli kommen musste?

war insgesamt ein sehr schöner tag. Update la fat ist ein Win.
lg


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts die Fotos: http://www.phazoll-photos.com/album-cat-1-286618.html


----------



## ewoq (8. Mai 2011)

lift geht superschnell, selbst wenn die schlange bis ganz hinter reicht. die einfachen strecken sind natürlich etwas voller, aber die nuts war gestern und heute schön leer.


----------



## lowrider89 (8. Mai 2011)

Also am Anfang hat man am Lift 10mins gewartet! Später wo es sich dann aufgeteilt hat, hat man nur ungefähr 5mins gewartet. Insgsamt ist es sehr geil dort  Ohman wenn der Park nur net soweit weg wäre ^^


----------



## ewoq (8. Mai 2011)

achso... am bikewash aufpassen sonst:


----------



## balfa_rider (9. Mai 2011)

Ganz ok das Ding, war am Samstag da. Nur die Sprünge /Drops auf der la fat sind echt mühsam kurz, man muss überall drücken wie Sau um nicht einfach sinnlos über die Landung zu segeln.

roots und nuts sind geeeil!

edit: ach ja, der kurze 4x ist auch witzig.

edit2: an Alle: dummes in der Strecke rumstehen nervt und ist gefährlich...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> an Alle: dummes in der Strecke rumstehen nervt und ist gefährlich...


In Lac Blanc kann man 2 Extreme relativ oft erleben: 1. die Idioten, die mitten auf der Strecke parken und 2. die Pseudo Sam Hills, die jeden vor ihnen, der nicht mit knapp Lichtgeschwindigkeit fährt gnadenlos über den Haufen moshen. Beiden Spezies gehört eigentlich jedes Mal direkt die Kauleiste zerlegt...


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Ganz ok das Ding, war am Samstag da. Nur die Sprünge /Drops auf der la fat sind echt mühsam kurz, man muss überall drücken wie Sau um nicht einfach sinnlos über die Landung zu segeln.
> 
> roots und nuts sind geeeil!
> 
> ...



Word*.*

edit3: Dummes rumgepose inform von "supertollen bremsdriften" im Zielsprunghang ist auch megadämlich. Keine Ahnung wem die ganzen "Pros" mit so nem Pippifax imponieren wollen. Die dadurch entstehenden Rauchwolken nerven einfach gewaltig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Dummes rumgepose inform von "supertollen bremsdriften" im Zielsprunghang ist auch megadämlich.


Noch dämlicher ist es direkt neben dem Lift...


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch dämlicher ist es direkt neben dem Lift...



Und genau das meint auch der Jatschek ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper25th (9. Mai 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass auch Leute in direkter Nähe ihre Mittagspause machen und essen. Und mit den sooo toll dosierbaren Bremsen muss dann gedriftet werden (hihi, die meisten sind nem Highsider ganz nahe gewesen).


----------



## ewoq (10. Mai 2011)

kleines video vom sonntag...


----------



## boebbel (11. Mai 2011)

ebenfalls ein gopro edit vom eröffnungswochenende... la fat 2011!










have fun and ride on!


----------



## Sturmvogel (12. Mai 2011)

Gibt's auch Lac Blanc Fans aus dem Kölner Raum, mit denen man sich ab und an mal zusammen tun kann um Trips dorthin zu machen?


----------



## blackleaf (26. Mai 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand platz dieses wochenende ab freiburg? wäre überragend...


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (27. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte morgen nach lac blanc,allerdings nur vormittags.
Habe noch Platz in der Karre...

Grüße Chriz


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

An alle die nach Unterkünften um den Bikepark suchen: Wir haben letztes Jahr mit der Schule (MTB / Freeride Ausflug) in der Jugendherberge in xonrupt-longemer übernachtet: ca. 25 min vom Park weg, sehr leckeres essen, abschliessbarer Fahrradschuppen...

http://www.auberge-jeunesse.net/accueil.php


----------



## blackleaf (29. Mai 2011)

@chrizcrozz: danke für dein angebot. war aber gestern schon und mehr als 1 tag ist dieses wochenende leider nicht drin...


----------



## Fusionrider (7. Juni 2011)

Es gibt übrigens einen neuen Abschnitt auf der la Fat. Die R-Line geht im unteren Waldstück rechts weg und hat ein paar dicke Sachen verbaut!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24533389"]http://vimeo.com/24533389[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (7. Juni 2011)

holy shit is das geil


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Sieht echt lecker aus! Ich will da hin, jetzt sofort  Die anderen Neuerungen auf der Fat scheinen auch nicht übel zu sein. (Video)

@ Paul: vielleicht trifft man sich dieses Jahr mal wieder dort


----------



## ewoq (11. Juni 2011)

4. & 5. Juni 2011

La Nuts
La Flow
La Fat
La Cool

2x GoPro Hero HD


----------



## velo rouge (25. Juni 2011)

Servus,
kan mir irgendjemand mal sagen ob morgen der Park nur für Rennteilnehmer geöffnet ist?

DANKE!


----------



## Lizzie (25. Juni 2011)

Hier die Info von der Bikeparkseite :
Attention : les pistes "EASY" et "COOL" seront fermées le samedi 25 juin et la piste "NUTS" le samedi 25 et le dimanche 26 juin.

Achtung : die Strecken "easy" und "cool" sind am Samstag 25. Juni und die Strecke la "Nuts" am Samstage 25. und am Sonntag den 26. Juni geschlossen.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (30. Juni 2011)

jetzt aber am Wochenende ist alles offen, oder?
Wollten das Wochenende dort verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (30. Juni 2011)

0Hat zufällig jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg noch einen Platz für Samstag frei?


----------



## Romvost (9. Juli 2011)

Allo
Ich fahre morgen Sonntag 10.Juli von Stuttgart nach Lac Blanc

1 platze noch frei

edit: endlich nicht


----------



## boebbel (15. Juli 2011)

hallo

weiss jemand wie es dieses wochenende mit den leuten aussehen wird? ist irgend ein rennen oder anlass oder einfach normaler betrieb?

grüsse boebbel


----------



## sap (15. Juli 2011)

dürfte normaler betrieb sein


----------



## boebbel (19. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen

ich war am samstag 16. juli 2011 im bikepark lac blanc unterwegs. hatte sehr viel spass bis ich ca. um 15.00 uhr einen groben sturz hatte. der sturz ereignete sich beim ersten table in der fourcross strecke. ich war einige zeit bewusstlos und wurde dann nachher nach colmar in den spital gefahren. habe 5 rippen gebrochen und die schulter geprellt.

tönt zwar makaber, aber ich habe den sturz sowie die rettungsaktion, an welche ich mich nicht mehr erinneren kann, mit meiner gopro gefilmt. ich habe dabei gesehen, dass mir ein (deutscher) biker geholfen hat und auch die rettung organisiert hat.

ich möchte mich erkenntlich zeigen und mich gerne persönlich bedanken. der biker persönlich oder jemand der den biker kennt, welcher mir geholfen hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden. wenn nötig könnte ich auch einen ausschnitt aus dem film publizieren, welcher bei der such nach demm unbekannten helfen könnte.

vielen dank für eure hilfe und grüsse
boebbel


----------



## lowrider89 (19. Juli 2011)

Also ich glaube das ich ihn net kenne. Aber wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Genesung!!!!!


----------



## black soul (19. Juli 2011)

boebbel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich war am samstag 16. juli 2011 im bikepark lac blanc unterwegs. hatte sehr viel spass bis ich ca. um 15.00 uhr einen groben sturz hatte. der sturz ereignete sich beim ersten table in der fourcross strecke. ich war einige zeit bewusstlos und wurde dann nachher nach colmar in den spital gefahren. habe 5 rippen gebrochen und die schulter geprellt.
> 
> ...



hi

glück gehabt !  mein sturz 2010 ging nicht so glimpflich ab.

gute besserung!!

einen ausschnitt aus dem film publizieren
das  ist ok, mach mal


----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

ich schließe mich lowrider an...


----------



## blackleaf (19. Juli 2011)

auch von meiner seite gute besserung. zum glück ist nicht noch "mehr" passiert!...


----------



## bike010 (22. Juli 2011)

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit nach so einer Woche Regen ist?

Wird wahrscheinlich ne ziemlich dreckige Angelegenheit da m Samstag zu biken?

Was meint Ihr?

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Juli 2011)

Sauber wirst du nicht davonkommen! 
Alleine schon durch die Nordausrichtung des Bikeparks trocknen die strecken relativ langsam.


----------



## TrailDancerFR. (29. Juli 2011)

boebbel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich war am samstag 16. juli 2011 im bikepark lac blanc unterwegs. hatte sehr viel spass bis ich ca. um 15.00 uhr einen groben sturz hatte. der sturz ereignete sich beim ersten table in der fourcross strecke. ich war einige zeit bewusstlos und wurde dann nachher nach colmar in den spital gefahren. habe 5 rippen gebrochen und die schulter geprellt.
> 
> ...



feudige grüsse aus freiburg.....
Ich war der jenige, der dich hinterm table gefunden hat und ich freue mich von dir zu hören. schreib mich doch mal persönlich an oder schick mir deine e-mail oder nummer. dann könnten wir uns mal aus tauchen. ich kann dir leider keine persönlich nachricht hier schreiben ( warum auch immmer)  aber im vorraus.....nichts zu danken. 
Paco


----------



## boebbel (5. August 2011)

@Paco: Hast du die Email von mir erhalten?


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

haben letztes Jahr oben auf dem Parkplatz gezeltet, wollten fragen ob das immernoch so entspannt geht oder wie das aussieht. Danke schonmal


----------



## Blindside09 (9. August 2011)

also vor einem monat ging´s noch ohne probleme denk da wird sich auch nichts ändern


----------



## ms06-rider (9. August 2011)

Gut, vielen Dank


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollen am WE jetzt auch mal nach Lac Blanc kommen... 

Allerdings hab ich da noch ne Frage zur Anreise. Wer kann mir sagen welche Adresse ich fürs Navi benötige?
Laut Homepage soll man: La Bonhomme - Station de Ski eintragen.
Kennt mein Navi aber nicht und nach GoogleMaps ist das ja unten im Tal, abseits der Straße.
Jetzt hab ich ne Adresse von dem Restaurant oben an der Liftstation an der Bundesstraße. Sind wir da auch Richtig? Oder muss man zwingend nach unten mit dem Auto?


----------



## ms06-rider (11. August 2011)

Hey,

fahr einfach nach Le Bonhomme, das sollte dein Navi eigentlich noch haben. Den Rest kannste dann ja eigentlich nach Karte/Google Maps fahren. Einfach der Bergstraße weiter folgen und dann die nächste ernstzunehmende Straße links rein (schaus dir selbst nochma auf dem Satelitenbild bei Google Maps an was ich meine  ) Da geht eine Straße bis hin zum Parkplatz direkt am Lift. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist es auch angeschrieben. Du kannst natürlich auch oben parken, der Parkplatz wo die meisten pennen ist allerdings unten... Auch musst du dir keine Sorgen machen den letzten Lift zu verpassen oder kannst gen Ende noch ne gemütliche Fotosession machen ohne auf die Uhr schaun zu müssen wenn du unten parkst  Macht meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn. Und von oben gibts auch keine schöne schnelle Straße nach unten - man fährt das doch recht "weiträumig" anders an. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## sap (11. August 2011)

Wie ms06-rider schon geschrieben hat, Le Bonhomme passt. Du musst quasi durch den Ort komplett durch (sofern du vom Tal unten, sprich Colmar/Kaysersberg kommst) und danach ist es dann auch angeschrieben. Also nicht nur station de ski, da steht auch auf dem normalen Verkehrsschild ein Hinweis mit dem Bikepark. Die Abzweigung ist fast nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2011)

Supi, dank euch... Dann werd ich das finden.


----------



## Grandslam (12. August 2011)

hallo leute
wie siehts aus fährst jemand am wochenende nach lac??
könnte derjenige vllt mich und mein session von freiburg aus mittransportieren??
Würde mich selbstverständlich an den spritkosten beteiligen!
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2011)

Hi Lac Blanc Biker.
Wir waren gestern auch endlich msl dort. Richtig geil dort. Ich liebe La Roots 
Würde aber generell mal wissen, um es einschätzen zu können, ob das gestern voll war oder nicht? Mir fehlt ja leider ein Vergleich. Parkplätze waren ja rappelvoll. Am Lift ging es doch zügig, max 5min warten und auf den Strecken verläuft sich das alles schön. Jemand der gestern da war kann ja mal sagen ;-)


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. August 2011)

Mittelvoll. Zum späten Nachmittag: leer (warten 0 - 3 min). Wenn's voll ist, dann sind nicht nur Parkplatze, sondern die halbe Anfahrtsstraße vollgeparkt.


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2011)

Ok. Da kann man sich jetzt ne besseres Bild machen. Stimmt ab Mittag war der Lift schlagartig leer.


----------



## johness (7. September 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Lac Blanc von Karlsruhe aus. Würde da so gerne mal hinfahren.
An den Kosten werde ich mich natürlich großzügig beteiligen. 

Also falls mal jemand noch nen Platz frei hätte, oder nicht alleine hin möchte, wäre ich sofort dabei, egal an welchem Tag, nehme mir zur Not auch frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergling (16. September 2011)

Hi! 

Für Kurzentschlossene - Kollege ist ausgefallen: Hätte ne MFG nach Lac B morgen 8 Uhr Abfahrt in Freiburg-Haslach für bis zu 3 Leute mit Bike, Rückfahrt direkt nach Liftschluss. 

Wer Interesse hat: Bitte ne PN, gucke hier zw. 23 und 24 Uhr nochmal rein, bitte Handynr. hinterlassen, schreibe dann ne SMS. 

Gruß 

Bergling


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2011)

Wer war denn letzte Woche da? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie derzeit der Streckenzustand ist.


----------



## sap (16. September 2011)

Strecken sind gut. Letzte Woche war relativ viel los, 2 Helikopter und paar mal Krankenwagen inklusive - hoffentlich geht es allen wieder gut.
Lag aber meiner Meinung nach nicht an den Strecken. Dieses Wochenende wird es wohl nass bis sehr nass...


----------



## ms06-rider (17. September 2011)

Das liegt an den Bekloppten (meistens Franzosen), die denken, dass die Landung von nem Sprung n guter Ort sei um zu pausieren, dass es ne gute Idee ist dann los zu fahren wenn grad jemand schnell angeschossen kommt und dann natürlich möglichst in die Line des schnell fahrenden usw...


----------



## Romvost (17. September 2011)

Servus Alle

Ich möchte gerne Sonntag nach Lac Blanc fahren von Stuttgart.
Wann jemand interresiert ist, habe ich noch platz im Auto

grüsse


----------



## de_hippi (17. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin nächste Woche in den Vogesen unterwegs. Ist es auch außerhalb des WE's möglich die Strecken zu fahren? 
Aufstieg dann ja aus eigener Kraft... 
Kennt jemand die Aufstiegsstrecke?


----------



## Grandslam (18. September 2011)

War heute am zum ersten mal am start
trotz champeryartigen wetterverhältnissen
aber wahnsinnsspass
la roots rockt am heftigsten!


mein session und mehrere kilo lac blanc


----------



## imun (19. September 2011)

Wir waren Samstag und da war es super. Geil Grip und ab 16 Uhr dann Regen. Da waren wir aber eh fertig >


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. September 2011)

Wie lang ist noch auf?


----------



## Birk (19. September 2011)

Wen man die Website des Parks aufrufen würde könnte man dort lesen das nächstes Wochenende wohl das letzte ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (19. September 2011)

War schon recht frisch am Samstag und die Schneekanonen waren aufgebaut


----------



## Ni1c0 (21. September 2011)

Wie sieht es in Lac Blanc eigentlich mit dem Verleih von Bikes aus? Was kostet das und was sind das für Räder? Sorry, aber durch das Internet werde ich einfach nicht schlauer.


----------



## de_hippi (21. September 2011)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nächste Woche in den Vogesen unterwegs. Ist es auch außerhalb des WE's möglich die Strecken zu fahren?
> Aufstieg dann ja aus eigener Kraft...
> Kennt jemand die Aufstiegsstrecke?



Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2011)

Ob man das darf kann ich dir nicht sagen!
Die Strecken werden von Schotterwegen gekreuzt, da kommt man dann schon wieder hoch... Jetzt frag aber nicht welche Wege das genau sind ;-) Bei Openstreetmap sieht man das aber. recht gut


----------



## imun (21. September 2011)

Die haben Mongoose Bilde. Den Freerider und den Downhiller. Preise stehen auf der Inetseite vom Park und du solltest auf jeden Fall reservieren. Immer wenn wir dort sind fahren ziemlich viel Leihbikes rum. Auch die komplette Protektion ist ausleihbar. Und auf der Seite werden auch die Offnungszeiten im Kalender angezeigt.
Ich hoffe das ich helfen konnte


----------



## imun (21. September 2011)

Bikes statt Bilde


----------



## Ni1c0 (21. September 2011)

Vorhin konnte ich auf der Internetseite irgendwie nicht entdecken, jetzt hab ich es 
Protektoren sind vorhanden, es ist nur so, dass mein Bike grad ein Schrotthaufen ist und ich am Wochenende aber gerne nochmal zum Abschluss in einen Bikepark gehen wÃ¼rde. Aber 70â¬ fÃ¼r einen Tag sind mir definitiv zu viel! Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## acardipane (28. September 2011)

[YT="Lac Blanc Last Weekend"]AUDdjQnikHM&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]


----------



## de_hippi (29. September 2011)

Klasse video! Mit was wurde gefilmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (29. September 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## acardipane (29. September 2011)

@ de hippi: mit der GoPro HD und Contour HD  zusammen


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

Um den Thread mal aus der verstaubten Schublade zu holen 


Am Samstag startet ja die Saison in Lac Blanc und ich will nun endlich mal hin.

Ich frage gar nicht, ob ihr einen "Ansturm" erwartet, sondern nur wie voll es in Hinblick auf die Wartezeiten wohl sein wird?
Sollte man möglichst früh ankommen?


Und evtl. nehme ich einen Bekannten mit, der jedoch keine eigenen Protektoren hat. Wie sieht es dort mit dem Verleihen aus? Haben die genug Equipment?


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (7. Mai 2012)

Die haben genug Ausrüstung! Es wird voll! Es wird geil! Es wird lange gewartet! Es ist schei$$egal! Wenn es zu voll ist wartest Du einfach bis 12.00Uhr und kaufst Dir ne halbe Tageskarte!


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Mai 2012)

Morgens früh genug kommen, abendes spät genug gehen  Meistens ist zu den Zeiten direkt nach Liftöffnung und vor Liftschluss etwas weniger los. Dann kommste sicherlich genug zum fahren. Wenn am meisten los ist kannste dann ja ausführlichere Streckenbesichtigungen tätigen, dann nutze auch die Zeit "sinnvoll" Viel Spaß in Lacce 
Fast vergessen: Protektoren evtl vorbestellen. Bei den Bikes muss man wohl vorbestellen da sonst alle vergeben sind, wie s bei den Protis aussieht weis ich net....


----------



## dinamo79 (7. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke für euer Feedback. Freue mich schon auf meine Lac Blanc Premiere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shoq (9. Mai 2012)

Wird sich denn bei den Öffnungszeiten etwas ändern und bleibts beim Wochenende und hier und da mal Montag?

Hab irgendwo gehört, dass es neue Strecken gibt? Meine damit nicht die R-Line


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2012)

Haben wohl nun n Luftkissen 

Streckenmäßig weiß ich nix


----------



## afro-dieter (13. Mai 2012)

Fahren mit ca 3 Autos am Donnerstag, 17.05. früh von Stuttgart nach Lac Blanc. Ich muss mit 1 Auto leider schon am Freitag abend (grob 18:00) zurück. Jemand spontan bock mit einzusteigen zwecks Spritaufteilung? 
Platz für 1 Bike + Fahrer und Gepäck vorhanden. 

Oder andersrum: Hat jemand Freitag 18.05. nachmittags ex Lac Blanc nen Platz nach Stgt? Im Notfall auch nur für Mensch ohne Rad.


----------



## Sir Galahad (13. Mai 2012)

War einfach geil heute in Lac Blanc. Viele neue Streckenabschnitte, grade auch leichtere, aber immer spaßig.

Was die da schaffen während Todtnau seit Jahren immer mal wieder was ankündigt für die Nicht-Hardcore-DHler - aber nix schafft - und Wildbad erst den spaßigen Bikercross versaut und nun die FR-Strecken so baut, dass die auch wieder nur für die DHler spaßig sind.

Die Deutschen verstehen's nicht, da bauen nur die Betreiber für sich und ihre 3 Kumpels - danke Lac Blanc!


----------



## ms06-rider (14. Mai 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> und Wildbad erst den spaßigen Bikercross versaut und nun die FR-Strecken so baut, dass die auch wieder nur für die DHler spaßig sind



Gott sei dank. Falls du schonmal in Wildbad warst, weist du dass die dort recht begrenzte Kapazität haben, was die Beförderung von Personen nach oben angeht - von daher bin ich froh, dass Wildbad sich nur an fortgeschrittene Downhill Biker richtet, es ist nämlich manchmal auch so schon viel zu voll...Lac hat dagegen die Kapazität und macht es vollkommen richtig die auszunutzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> War einfach geil heute in Lac Blanc. Viele neue Streckenabschnitte


Ich will Fotos oder Videos sehen 

Die Liftschlange hat man ja auf der Webcam gesehen... war's von den Standzeiten her zu verkraften?


----------



## dinamo79 (14. Mai 2012)

shoq schrieb:


> ...Hab irgendwo gehört, dass es neue Strecken gibt? Meine damit nicht die R-Line


 
Da ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal da war, kann ich es nicht 100% beurteilen, aber ich meine das die "smooth" (Grün) neu ist, habe sie bisher nie auf Videos gesehen und die provisorischen Schilder deuten darauf hin, dass sie ziemlich neu ist.

Für mich als Bikepark-Neuling - war zuvor nur einmal in Albstadt - ein guter Einstieg um sich heranzutasten, wie auch die anderen einfachen Strecken (easy und cool).

Es war wirklich genial, wenn auch matschig und für mein Empfinden auch nicht zu voll. Zu den vollsten Zeiten musste man max. 5 min am Lift anstehen, zur Mittagszeit sogar keine Wartezeit und nur jeder 2. Lift besetzt. (war am Samstag dort)

Bin am Donnerstag oder Freitag definitiv wieder dort!


----------



## jatschek (14. Mai 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Gott sei dank. Falls du schonmal in Wildbad warst, weist du dass die dort recht begrenzte Kapazität haben, was die Beförderung von Personen nach oben angeht - von daher bin ich froh, dass Wildbad sich nur an fortgeschrittene Downhill Biker richtet, es ist nämlich manchmal auch so schon viel zu voll...Lac hat dagegen die Kapazität und macht es vollkommen richtig die auszunutzen



Muss man so unterstreichen. Wildbad will und soll sich gar nicht an Anfänger richten. War schon immer für seine harte Downhillstrecke bekannt und ist auch gut so.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich will Fotos oder Videos sehen
> 
> Die Liftschlange hat man ja auf der Webcam gesehen... war's von den Standzeiten her zu verkraften?



Waren Samstag dort. Viele haben vor ab rumgeheult wegen zu vollem Bikepark. Garnichty war los. Schlange ging max mal bis zu dem Kartenscanner, das aber eher selten. Strecken waren trotz anfänglichen Schlamm super zu fahren. Nicht unbedingt alles perfekt für die Eröffnung geshaped aber dennoch genial. Hauptsache wieder Lac Blanc. Ob da ne Wurzel mehr auf der Nuts freigespült oder nen kleines Loch auf der Flow war hat nicht weiter gestört.

Die Smooth ist neu und macht echt Spaß. Super Strecke zum einfachen "surfen".


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (14. Mai 2012)

Die Smooth ist nicht neu,die gibts seit September letzten Jahres....


----------



## schrauber.3009 (14. Mai 2012)

Die Temperaturen für Donnerstag in Lac Blanc sehn ja nicht gerade rosig aus. Wie warm/sonnig wars denn am Wochenende? War es angenehm zum fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Muss man so unterstreichen. Wildbad will und soll sich gar nicht an Anfänger richten. War schon immer für seine harte Downhillstrecke bekannt und ist auch gut so.


Und trotzdem will ich DH-Pussy irgendwann unbedingt mal hin 




jatschek schrieb:


> Waren Samstag dort. Viele haben vor ab rumgeheult wegen zu vollem Bikepark. Garnichty war los. Schlange ging max mal bis zu dem Kartenscanner, das aber eher selten. Strecken waren trotz anfänglichen Schlamm super zu fahren.


Klingt gut! Alle wieder am Stück heim gekommen?  Ich konnte ja leider nicht, hatte mich für den Gäsbock angemeldet... war zwar etwas völlig anderes, aber auch echt geil 




WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> Die Smooth ist nicht neu,die gibts seit September letzten Jahres....


Na dann ist sie ja zumindest "relativ" neu


----------



## jatschek (15. Mai 2012)

schrauber.3009 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen für Donnerstag in Lac Blanc sehn ja nicht gerade rosig aus. Wie warm/sonnig wars denn am Wochenende? War es angenehm zum fahren?



Am Samstag war quasi perfektes Bikerwetter. Temperaturmäßig glaub um die 10°C. Beim ersten Mal hochfahren war einem etwas kühl, nach ein paar Fahrten hat man dennoch geschwitzt. 
Ich persönlich finde es so perfekt, brauch keine >20°C zum biken.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und trotzdem will ich DH-Pussy irgendwann unbedingt mal hin



Kannst doch, extra für dich gibts oben am Biker X den Übungsparcours. Aber aufpassen, die 3 jährigen sind ziemlich schnell.  



> Klingt gut! Alle wieder am Stück heim gekommen?



An einem Stück schon, einer musste es mal wieder übertreiben und hat sich in Deutschland erstmal nähen lassen. Ich sag nur Knieschonerfraktion...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es so perfekt, brauch keine >20°C zum biken.


100% agree 




jatschek schrieb:


> Kannst doch, extra für dich gibts oben am Biker X den Übungsparcours. Aber aufpassen, die 3 jährigen sind ziemlich schnell.


Nein, ich meine schon die DH. Du weißt doch, ein Biker muss in seinem Leben ein Haus mit Bikegarage gebaut, einen Nachwuchsbiker gezeugt und die DH in Wildbad überlebt haben 




jatschek schrieb:


> An einem Stück schon, einer musste es mal wieder übertreiben und hat sich in Deutschland erstmal nähen lassen. Ich sag nur Knieschonerfraktion...


Selber schuld  Also in Lac würd ich sowas nicht anziehen. Ich hab ja sogar beim Marathon am Samstag die Kneepads an gehabt...!  Ok, das war z. T. auch eine Art "Statement"


----------



## schrauber.3009 (16. Mai 2012)

Nachdem wir uns nun doch entschieden haben morgen nach Lac Blanc zu fahren hab ich noch ne Frage wegen der Route dorthin. Letztes Mal sind wir ziemlich doof in Frankreich über Landstraßen und durch Ortschaften gefahren. Google maps zeigt mir die Stecke über Straßbourg an. Wie fahrt ihr sonst nach Lac Blanc wenn ihr aus Richtung Karlsruhe die Autobahn runter fahrt? Ist die Route über Straßbourg gut und muss man da auf der Autobahn Maut bezahlen oder lieber weiter auf der deutschen Seite runterfahren bis Lahr?  
Danke schonmal


----------



## dinamo79 (16. Mai 2012)

schrauber.3009 schrieb:


> Nachdem wir uns nun doch entschieden haben morgen nach Lac Blanc zu fahren hab ich noch ne Frage wegen der Route dorthin. Letztes Mal sind wir ziemlich doof in Frankreich über Landstraßen und durch Ortschaften gefahren. Google maps zeigt mir die Stecke über Straßbourg an. Wie fahrt ihr sonst nach Lac Blanc wenn ihr aus Richtung Karlsruhe die Autobahn runter fahrt? Ist die Route über Straßbourg gut und muss man da auf der Autobahn Maut bezahlen oder lieber weiter auf der deutschen Seite runterfahren bis Lahr?
> Danke schonmal


 
Ich komme zwar aus der anderen Richtung (südlich von Freiburg), fahre die Strecke aber oft in die alte Heimat (Kurpfalz).

Von KA aus würde ich folgendes empfehlen, da die A5 zwischen KA und OG aufgrund der Baustellen chronisch überlastet ist und es sich in Frankreich erfahrungsgemäss etwas entspannter fahren lässt:

Über die B10 an Wörth vorbei und dann auf die B9 Richtung Frankreich (Lauterbourg). Beim Passieren der Grenze geht die B9 dann in die französische A35 über und auf dieser einfach Richtung Strassbourg/Colmar. Bei Colmar dann die erste Abfahrt (Richtung Kaysersberg) nehmen, durch Kaysersberg durch weiter nach Le Bonhomme. Nach Bonhomme kommt dann eine ausgeschilderte Abzweigung nach links und dann seid ihr auch schon dort.

Weiss nicht, ob es noch eine geschicktere Route aus dem Norden gibt, aber wie gesagt, über die franz. Autobahn kann man dem Stress auf der A5 entgehen und die A35 ist übrigens mautfrei.


P.S. Schneeketten nicht vergessen 
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm

P.P.S. Werde morgen auch fahren, der Schnee wird sich hoffentlich nicht lange halten, auch wenn es in der Nacht recht kalt werden soll. Aber laut "meteo" ist morgen der einzige regenfreie Tag!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Über die B10 an Wörth vorbei und dann auf die B9 Richtung Frankreich (Lauterbourg). Beim Passieren der Grenze geht die B9 dann in die französische A35 über und auf dieser einfach Richtung Strassbourg/Colmar. Bei Colmar dann die erste Abfahrt (Richtung Kaysersberg) nehmen, durch Kaysersberg durch weiter nach Le Bonhomme. Nach Bonhomme kommt dann eine ausgeschilderte Abzweigung nach links und dann seid ihr auch schon dort


Kann ich bestätigen, so fahren wir auch immer und die Route ist gut zu fahren.


----------



## schrauber.3009 (16. Mai 2012)

@ dinamo79 und smubob: Danke schonmal für die Info. Die A5 find ich nach Karlsruhe nicht so schlimm und deswegen werden wir wahrscheinlich bis Straßbourg auf der A5 fahren. (Mein Dad will nicht die ganze Strecke fahren und ich darf nur in Deutschland .. doofes BE 17) aber wenn die A 35 Mautfrei ist und sichs da gut fahren lässt ist das doch mal was positives  Ab Colmar ist der Weg bekannt  
Zwecks Schneeketten, ich meine mich zu erinnern dass da wo der Weg zum Lift links von der Straße abgeht sogar ein Schild mit Schneekettenpflicht steht


----------



## jatschek (16. Mai 2012)

*******, da liegt ja Schnee. Wo kommt der denn her...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, so fahren wir auch immer und die Route ist gut zu fahren.



Wie lange bin ich denn dann ab Wörth noch unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper25th (16. Mai 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht: gefunden, Danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie lange bin ich denn dann ab Wörth noch unterwegs?


Knapp 2h würd ich sagen. Von Kandel aus waren es immer knapp über 2h, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## shoq (18. Mai 2012)

Hat jmd ne verlässliche Wettervorhersage vor Lac Blanc? mit wetter.com hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. Mai 2012)

shoq schrieb:


> Hat jmd ne verlässliche Wettervorhersage vor Lac Blanc? mit wetter.com hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..



Klick ihn!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Knapp 2h würd ich sagen. Von Kandel aus waren es immer knapp über 2h, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.



THX für die Info. Irgendwann muss ich da auch mal hin.


----------



## Saci (18. Mai 2012)

Also HEUTE war HAAAAAMMMERRR wetter - strecken warn genial griffig.. viel spaß dann morgen, hoffenltich machts wetter mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (18. Mai 2012)

shoq schrieb:


> Hat jmd ne verlässliche Wettervorhersage vor Lac Blanc? mit wetter.com hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..



www.schönwetter.de Besser gehts nichts.


----------



## Mexor (22. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute ich wollte vll auch mal den bikepark besuchen, da ich nicht allzuweit weg wohne.
Jetzt die Frage:
Kann ich das meinem Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 zutraun? hab bissel angst ums bike aber ist die angebracht, oder kann ich da mit dem bike schon fahren?
Schutzausrüstung hab ich alles 
mfg: Mexor


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2012)

Auf so eine Frage wird es keine Antwort geben, die dir wirklich helfen wird...! Es sind schon einige Leute dort mit ihren Hardtails gefahren und ich bin mit meinem 180mm Fully letzte Woche einen Marathon gefahren - macht das Sinn? Kommt drauf an! 
Etwas konkreter: So lange du dich nicht im Bewegungs-Günter-Style die Drops runter klatschst, wird dein Bike das überleben. Gibt auch Leute, die dort mit ihren CC-Bikes runter eiern zum Fahrtechnik trainieren, dann sollte ein Fritzz das wohl wegstecken.


----------



## Diablo666 (22. Mai 2012)

kann mir einer sagen was die tageskarte in Lac Blanc kostet?

Gruß Max


----------



## Mexor (22. Mai 2012)

21 euro


----------



## Diablo666 (22. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (22. Mai 2012)

24,50 mit "Assurance",Versicherung,nich ganz verkehrt


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

Mexor schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte vll auch mal den bikepark besuchen, da ich nicht allzuweit weg wohne.
> Jetzt die Frage:
> Kann ich das meinem Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 zutraun? hab bissel angst ums bike aber ist die angebracht, oder kann ich da mit dem bike schon fahren?
> Schutzausrüstung hab ich alles
> mfg: Mexor


... die strecken sind abwechslunsgreich genug um nicht bike harakiri begehen zu müßen


----------



## nicmen (1. Juni 2012)

jemand morgen da?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (1. Juni 2012)

Joar, einige -> siehe dazu im Pfinztaler Quasselthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (1. Juni 2012)

Und sicherlich noch n paar mehr


----------



## nicmen (3. Juni 2012)

hammer tag!!!


----------



## Mr.T (4. Juni 2012)

War Samstag zum ersten Mal im Park- wunderbarer, sonniger Tag und gegen alle Ankündigungen auch nicht total überlaufen.


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Juni 2012)

Wobei es wohl verhältnismäßig seehr leer war. Wir haben uns auch gewundert dass so wenig los war ...


----------



## dejoule (5. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen, 

leider kann ich im fred nichts genaueres über einen schlafplatz vor ort finden. ist es gestattet auf dem parkplatz zu zelten und wie sieht es mit lagerfeuer aus?
wir wollen vom 22-24.6 in lac blanc parken. an diesem wochenende ist ja nightbiken und es spielen einige bands. 
deshalb würde es sich anbieten auch gleich dort zu schlafen...

DANKE


----------



## visionthing (5. Juni 2012)

es gibt in der Nähe einen schönen und günstigen Zeltplatz.


----------



## dejoule (5. Juni 2012)

visionthing schrieb:


> es gibt in der Nähe einen schönen und günstigen Zeltplatz.



ok, in der nähe bedeutet wie weit genau? vielleicht hast du ja zufällig noch die genauen daten parat


----------



## schablone (5. Juni 2012)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon übers WE in Lac Blanc. Es standen ziemlich viele Zelte auf dem Parkplatz rum. Ich denke es ist kein Problem direkt auf dem Parkplatz zu zelten. Ich weiß aber nicht inwieweit dies offiziell erlaubt ist...Feuer gab es auch auf dem Parkplatz^^


----------



## dejoule (5. Juni 2012)

schablone schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon übers WE in Lac Blanc. Es standen ziemlich viele Zelte auf dem Parkplatz rum. Ich denke es ist kein Problem direkt auf dem Parkplatz zu zelten. Ich weiß aber nicht inwieweit dies offiziell erlaubt ist...Feuer gab es auch auf dem Parkplatz^^



super DANKE das wollte ich hören,
ganz nach art des hauses gaisskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (5. Juni 2012)

Da Zelten immer Leute  Hab auch schon selbst dort gezeltet - es empfiehlt sich ne Luftmatraze, da der Boden mit Kies bedeckt ist und es in unmittelbarer Nähe glaub keine Grasfläche gibt, die eben ist  Desweiteren alles!! in Zelt und Auto lagern, als ich da war hatte es jedes mal so dermaßen viel Morgentau, dass alles was draußen war komplett nass war. Und ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass in Frankreich Wildcampen nicht illegal sei, von daher sicherlich kein Problem


----------



## MonsterJoe (6. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das Wildcampen in Europa, nur in den skandinavischen Ländern officiel erlaubt sei. In allen anderen wird es eher geduldet. 
(Will mich da aber nicht einmischen ) 

Gibt es dort eigentliche ine ProtektorenPFLICHT?


Grüße Joe


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Juni 2012)

Ok, hab grad ma nachgeschaut und du scheinst recht zu haben  Speziell in Touristenschen Regionen in Südfrankreich kontrollieren se da wohl auch viel. In abgelegeneren Regionen in Nordfrankreich sei s wohl weniger das Problem ... Vermutlich gehören die Plätze da aber dem Sesselliftbetreiber - wenn die es also dulden sollten sollte man da eigentlich eh kein Problem haben...

Protektorenpflicht gibts wohl keine, jedenfalls wenn ich danach urteile wieviele da viel zu ungeschützt rumfahren. N Helm wirste aber wohl wahrscheinlich aufziehn müssen - dass es vernünftig wäre mehr zu verwendet versteht sich aber wohl von selbst ...


----------



## frenchy (6. Juni 2012)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ok, hab grad ma nachgeschaut und du scheinst recht zu haben  Speziell in Touristenschen Regionen in Südfrankreich kontrollieren se da wohl auch viel. In abgelegeneren Regionen in Nordfrankreich sei s wohl weniger das Problem ... Vermutlich gehören die Plätze da aber dem Sesselliftbetreiber - wenn die es also dulden sollten sollte man da eigentlich eh kein Problem haben...
> 
> Protektorenpflicht gibts wohl keine, jedenfalls wenn ich danach urteile wieviele da viel zu ungeschützt rumfahren. N Helm wirste aber wohl wahrscheinlich aufziehn müssen - dass es vernünftig wäre mehr zu verwendet versteht sich aber wohl von selbst ...



Protektorenpflicht gibt es tatsächlich nicht - Es wird nur "empfohlen"- Du fährst in Frankreich auf eigene Risiko, d.h. Niemand ausser dir ist dafür verantwortlich wenn dir was passiert!! An deine Stelle würde lieber mit Protektoren fahren (wenigstens mal wegen Versicherung & co....) und ein Leben im Rollstuhl ist bestimmt nicht so prickelnd!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2012)

Es gibt sogar Duschen mit Münzschacht im Haus am Lift!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2012)

für die, die zu weich sind, sich im (eis)bach zu waschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> für die, die zu weich sind, sich im (eis)bach zu waschen


Und du fährst beim nächsten Mal dort einfach mit'm Crosser, damit jeder direkt sieht, dass du kein Münzduscher bist


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2012)

sack. HT war schon holprig.


----------



## dejoule (6. Juni 2012)

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten und Tipps,

was genau wird hier für 3,50 versichert

"Assurance" Versicherung


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> für die, die zu weich sind, sich im (eis)bach zu waschen


 
Oder wie die Jungs letztes Jahr: Duschen am Bikewash


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Juni 2012)

Zum Capen.: In Frankreich ist es offiziell überall erlaubt, eine Nacht zu campen. Es kann vorkommen, dass die Ordnungshüter vorbeikommen und dich darauf ansprechen. Solange du am nächsten Tag wieder weg bist, ist alles ok. Ziemlich gelassene Einstellung.


----------



## dejoule (10. Juni 2012)

dejoule schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten und Tipps,
> 
> was genau wird hier für 3,50 versichert
> 
> "Assurance" Versicherung



weiss keiner was genaues?


----------



## bone_shaker (10. Juni 2012)

weiss keiner was genaues?

laut dem guten Mann an der Kasse ist die für Ambulance und Helieinsätze usw. falls es Dich zerlegt.
Aber für solche Sachen hat man ja eigentlich ne private Unfallversicherung die das ganze abdeckt..


----------



## bike010 (10. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich weiß es keiner so genau aber 90% schließen es ab. Habe bisher auch keine versicherungsbedingungen gesehen. Ich besitzer einer zusatz krankenversicherung für krücktransport und aufenthalt im krankenhaus im ausland das sollte reichen.


----------



## sp247 (14. Juni 2012)

Wer fährt denn am Wochenende (16+17.06) nach Lac Blanc - soll super Wetter da sein  !


----------



## afro-dieter (14. Juni 2012)

bike010 schrieb:


> Eigentlich weiß es keiner so genau aber 90% schließen es ab. Habe bisher auch keine versicherungsbedingungen gesehen. Ich besitzer einer zusatz krankenversicherung für krücktransport und aufenthalt im krankenhaus im ausland das sollte reichen.


 
ich hab auch mal interessehalber bei meiner Unfallversicherung (Württembergische) nachgehakt - Da sind EUR 10.000,- Bergungskosten dabei, allerdings kann eine aufwendige Rettungsaktion schon mal richtig was kosten (je nachdem wo + wie du dich ablegst)

Man hat mir empfohlen, bei vernünftigem Preis (und ich find EUR 2,50 jetzt nicht so wild) ruhig die Zusatzversicherung (Heli-Versicherung) abzuschließen. 
Und für Fans von Voodoo, Aberglaube und Schwarzer Magie ist sowas auch ein gutes Omen 

Is aber alles kein muss, finde das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dejoule (14. Juni 2012)

sp247 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am Wochenende (16+17.06) nach Lac Blanc - soll super Wetter da sein  !



wir sind zu 4rt am 22.-23.6 dort, da ist nightbiken bis 22uhr und es spielen einige gruppen bis 23uhr.

wetter soll laut bericht da auch noch geil sein


----------



## DaetZ (15. Juni 2012)

> Wer fährt denn am Wochenende (16+17.06) nach *Lac* *Blanc* - soll super Wetter da sein !


 
Nachdem mein neues Bike gestern eingetroffen ist, habe ich spontan beschlossen übers Wochenende nach Lac Blanc zu gehen.
@SP247 vielleicht sieht man sich, ich bin mit einem weißen VW Bus, Nummernschild FN unterwegs.


----------



## Blindside09 (18. Juni 2012)

jemand ne idee ob und wenn ja wann es dieses jahr in Lac Blanc ein Rennen gibt ?


----------



## wesone (13. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

Wollte nach dem kommenden Wochende ( Montag und Dienstag 16/ 17.07 ) ins Elsass fahren.  

Für Montag ist le Hohneck/ Col de la Schlucht geplant und Dienstag wahrscheinlich Bikepark lac blanc oder evtl. Grand Ballon.

Kennt jemand zufällig ne günstige Unterkunft für eine Nacht in unmittelbarer Park Nähe ( Einzelperson ).  

Habe keine Lust für nur eine Nacht extra das Zelt mitzunehmen und aufzubauen.

Vielleicht hat auch jemand noch Bock mitzukommen, hätte noch Platz im Auto. Fahre von Bad Wildbad/Schömberg aus los.


----------



## DAKAY (13. Juli 2012)

Lac Blanc hat leider nur am w.e. geöffnet


----------



## afro-dieter (13. Juli 2012)

das ist zum Glück nicht ganz richtig...

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires-et-tarifs.htm


----------



## DAKAY (13. Juli 2012)

ah cool, das passt ja noch gut in meine urlaubsplanung


----------



## wesone (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Fährt zufällig jemand aus dem Karlsruher/Pforzheimer Raum am kommenden Sonntag oder am nächsten Dienstag nach lac Blanc und hätte evtl. noch einen Platz im Auto frei ( Selbstverständlich würde ich mich auch an den Spritkosten beteiligen ).

Gruss


----------



## afro-dieter (7. August 2012)

hey hey, 

ich plane, vom kommenden Sonntag, 12.08. nachmittags bis Mittwoch,  15.08.12 nachmittags in Lac Blanc zu fetzen. 

Hat jemand aus der Region Stuttgart und Richtung KA / Elsass den gleichen Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (10. August 2012)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> hey hey,
> 
> ich plane, vom kommenden Sonntag, 12.08. nachmittags bis Mittwoch,  15.08.12 nachmittags in Lac Blanc zu fetzen.
> 
> Hat jemand aus der Region Stuttgart und Richtung KA / Elsass den gleichen Plan?



Schade, ich hab leider nur übers Wochenende Zeit. 
Würdest Du Samstag/Sonntag fahren wäre ich sofort dabei.

Wenn also jemand aus Stuttgart dioeses Wochenende fährt und noch ein Plätzchen frei hat...


... bin genügsam, freundlich und stubenrein


----------



## afro-dieter (10. August 2012)

Hmpf, hab jetzt schon local Spots fürs WE ausgemacht. 

Vielleicht klappts ja wann anders, kann immer mal spontan nen Opel Vivaro Kastenwagen organisieren.


----------



## Mr.T (10. August 2012)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Hmpf, hab jetzt schon local Spots fürs WE ausgemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht klappts ja wann anders, kann immer mal spontan nen Opel Vivaro Kastenwagen organisieren.



Wär genial. Da ich und die meisten meiner Mitfahrer direkt in Stuttgart wohnen ist die Autodichte bei uns leider auch immer eher dünn.


----------



## Yannick_ (20. August 2012)

hi,

bin ab mittwoch dem 22. in der nähe von lac blanc. gibts da in der nähe noch parks/ trails wo man auch unter der woche fahren kann???
bevorzugt natürlich mit lift...

gruß

Yannick


----------



## Burnhard (21. August 2012)

Bin kommendes Wochenende wahrscheinlich alleine in Lac Blanc (25/26.08), jemand Lust mit mir zusammen zu fahren?  Oder mich einfach am Lift anhauen. Fahr nen weiß blaues Intense 951 mit nem weißen Oneal Helm.

Werd am Freitag hin und am Montag wieder zurück fahrten. Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto von München aus frei, bzw. mach auch nen Zwischenstopp in Freiburg.


----------



## afro-dieter (22. August 2012)

Wir wollen am 01./02. oder 08./09 September nach Lac Blanc, aber kommendes WE sind alle raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisen (23. August 2012)

08./09. September sind nicht alle Strecken offen.
"Cool" ist samstags und "Nuts" das komplette WE geschlossen


----------



## afro-dieter (23. August 2012)

Dann fokussieren wir das erste September Wochenende
@Dennisen: gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## Mr.T (24. August 2012)

Dann könnt´s doch was werden...
auch wenn ich Nuts und Cool eigentlich eh nicht so mag.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. August 2012)

Kann man in Lac Blanc auf dem Parkplatz Zelten oder was gibts da für Möglichkeiten?

Gruß


----------



## dejoule (26. August 2012)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Kann man in Lac Blanc auf dem Parkplatz Zelten oder was gibts da für Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Gruß



Zelten und Feuer sind erlaubt. Duschen kann man für 1 Tagsüber oder umsonst im Bach. WC Nachts im Wald.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. August 2012)

Ist das da ein geschotterter Parkplatz zum Zelten geteert oder teilweiße ne Wiese?


----------



## Freeloader (26. August 2012)

Schotter, am Rand ein wenig Wiese


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. September 2012)

Servus, is am Wochenende 08.-09.09. jemand von euch vor Ort?
Ich und ein Kumpel sind zum ersten mal in Lac Blanc.
Glaub wir wohnen in Le Blancrupt, is die Unterkunft ok oder sollen wir noch schnell umbuchen


----------



## mcsonnenschein (5. September 2012)

kannst auch campen dort auf Parkplatz


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2012)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> kannst auch campen dort auf Parkplatz



Ich weiß...ich wollt aber eigentlich wissen ob die Unterkunft watt taugt

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (5. September 2012)

Fährt wer am nächsten oder übernächsten WE und hat noch Platz im Auto? Hab leider keins, würd aber gern dieses Jahr noch nach LB.  Komme aus SB, kann aber auch irgendwo hinkommen und zusteigen, wo ein Zug fährt.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. September 2012)

Habe ich das richtig enziffert das nächstes Wochenende auf La Nuts ein Rennen statt findet? Das heißt entweder sofort fürs rennen Anmelden oder zuhause bleiben. hat jemand weiter Infos?

gruß


----------



## dennisen (5. September 2012)

dennisen schrieb:


> 08./09. September sind nicht alle Strecken offen.
> "Cool" ist samstags und "Nuts" das komplette WE geschlossen



ich zitier mich grad mal selbst


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. September 2012)

Hat jemand Infos ob man sich noch anmelden kann?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. September 2012)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos ob man sich noch anmelden kann?



Auf der Website steht nichts Gegenteiliges. Kannst du wohl auch direkt dort machen


----------



## wesone (6. September 2012)

Hi,

Also wenn meine raren Französischkenntnisse mich das richtig interpretieren lassen, verstehe ich dies so das am Sa und am So  jeweils eine einzige Strecke gesperrt  ist und alle anderen offen sind. 

Kann mir nur nicht ganz vorstellen das man trotz Rennbetriebs alle anderen Strecken ohne Einschränkung voll nutzten kann. 

Zudem wird es wahrscheinlich durch dir franz. DH Meisterschaften rammelvoll werden oder wie sehen eure Einschätzungen aus,wird zur Parknutzung also ein recht ungünstiger Zeitpunkt sein.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (7. September 2012)

Nee, samstags sind zwei Strecken gesperrt: Nuts + Cool.
Sonntags nur die Nuts.

Fraglich ist natürlich nur, wo der Start des Rennens ist und ob man sich da gegebenenfalls  in die Quere kommen kann.

300 Teilnehmer sind am Start, wie gut sich das verteilt und auf den Lift auswirkt ist leider schwer einzuschätzen.


----------



## wesone (7. September 2012)

Naja wenn schon alleine 300 Leute am Rennen teilnehmen plus Zuschauer macht es wenig Sinn an diesem WE in den Bikepark zu gehen.

Dann geht es halt ins Allgäu zum biken kommt von der Fahrzeit her fast auf das gleiche heraus, oder einfach vor die Haustüre nach Wildbad.


----------



## stephan- (8. September 2012)

Bin ich blind oder sind auf der Seite tatsächlich keine vernünftigen Kontaktdaten, die man z.B. ins Navi eingeben kann? Wollte mal auschecken, wo ich überhaupt hin müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrauber.3009 (8. September 2012)

Ins Navi einfach Le Bonhomme eingeben und ab da immer den Schildern folgen ;-)


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. September 2012)

Weiß jemand wo es Egebnisse vom Rennen gibt?

Gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. September 2012)

Also das WE in Lac Blanc war trotz des Rennens ,oder gerade deswegen, sehr entspannt.
Auf den Strecken war recht wenig los und am Lift konnte man zeitweise einfach bis vorne durchgehen


----------



## dinamo79 (17. September 2012)

Kennt jemand noch eine andere Seite ausser phazoll-photos, wo Lac Blanc Bilder zu finden sind?

Am Samstag war dort ein Fotograf im Camo-Look (Tarnanzug), auf phazoll sind aber nur Bilder vom Sonntag online.


----------



## schablone (20. September 2012)

Such mal auf Facebook nach:

Photo amateur au Bikepark du Lac Blanc (page non officielle)


----------



## dinamo79 (21. September 2012)

schablone schrieb:


> Such mal auf Facebook nach:
> 
> Photo amateur au Bikepark du Lac Blanc (page non officielle)


 
Danke für den Tip, werde ich mal speichern.

Leider nix vom letzten Samstag dabei und auf der Station du Lac Blanc Seite habe ich zumindest erfahren, dass der Fotograf scheinbar gar keinen PC hat 

Naja, weiterhoffen, dass es mich mal wieder im Bikepark blitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (22. September 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig das der Park Ende diesen Monats seine Pforten für diese Saison schließt ?


----------



## mightyknuuut (22. September 2012)

ja.


----------



## dinamo79 (24. September 2012)

Ja, leider, und dem aktuellen Wetterbericht zufolge soll es auch nicht so toll werden, Freitag und Samstag soll es stark regnen, nur am Sonntag ist es wohl nur bewölkt.

Aber wie so oft bei Wetterberichten einfach mal bis zum Wochenende abwarten. Vielleicht ändert es sich nochmal und wenn es so wie gestern wird, dann wäre es ein toller Lac Blanc Abschluss.


----------



## flo2 (27. September 2012)

hi , 

kann man dort auch ausserhalb der saison fahren oder haben die  parkbetreiber was dagegen?


----------



## dinamo79 (28. September 2012)

Das letzte Lac Blanc Wochenende in diesem Jahr steht an und wie erhofft hat sich die Wetterprognose vom letzten Montag doch noch zum Guten entwickelt: es soll zwar kühl, aber wenigstens trocken sein!


----------



## DonPhil (16. Oktober 2012)

weiß jemand wo es fotos vom letzten wochenende, bzw. vom 30.9. gibt? da waren jede menge fotografen unterwegs  aber wahrscheinlich überwiegend franzosen, und meine französischkenntnisse sind gleich null!


----------



## jatschek (17. Oktober 2012)

http://www.phazoll-photos.com/

Viel Spaß beim durchklicken.


----------



## DonPhil (17. Oktober 2012)

Cool, danke. Aber leider bei 1100 bildern nicht drauf


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (17. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt es noch mehr....
https://www.facebook.com/PhotoAmateurAuBikeparkDuLacBlancpageNonOfficielle


----------



## kaot93 (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute! 
Habe grade mehr oder weniger zufällig diesen Thread gefunden und habe ein Anliegen:
Wir (8 Leute) planen am letzten Mai Wochenende diesen Jahres einen Bike-Urlaub in Lac Blanc zu machen.
Bikeurlaub heißt: paar tage Bikepark, Paar Tage local Trails surfen.
Dafür würde mich interessieren, ob sich jemand von euch in der Gegend gut auskennt und evtl. bereit wäre uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen. 
Vom schwierigkeitsgrad her sollte es nicht so schwer sein, denn wir haben noch relativ unerfahrene Mitfahrer dabei. Flowig, spaßig sollte es sein 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand irgendwo irgendwas, wo man sich Anmelden kann, oder es erklärt sich eben einer von Euch bereit 
Viele Grüße
Kaot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Was ich so von meinen Bekannten gehört habe, sind die Vogesen anspruchsvoller als die Forstautobahnen im Schwarzwald.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kaot93 (5. Januar 2013)

Kommen aus dem Westerwald und sind auch nicht vollkommen unerfahren in sachen Biken (das heist wir waren schon zusammen im Park und so weiter, wir sind keine Touren-heinis, wenn du das meinst ), haben aber auch Frauen dabei.Wir wollten eben nicht nur im Park "rumhängen", sondern auch die Gegend kennen lernen...


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Hey Kaot93, das habe ich mir schon gedacht, ich habe halt den  vergessen. 

Die Vogesen sind in etwa mit dem Pfälzerwald vergleichbar. Rund um den Grande Ballon ist auch teilweise steinig. Ich denke wenn, wie geschrieben, einen erfahrenen Bikeguide erwischt, dann wirds sicher eine spassige Woche. Viel Spass in den Vogesen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kaot93 (5. Januar 2013)

Alles klar  
Jaja das mit der Ironie und dem Internet... Die mögen sich nicht die beiden 
Haben ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin, aber ich denke auch, dass es spaßig wird


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Januar 2013)

: Noch 5 (in Worten: fünf) Monate :kotz:---> 8. Mai 2013


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (5. Januar 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> : Noch 5 (in Worten: fünf) Monate :kotz:---> 8. Mai 2013



Zum Glück ist der Schnee da schon so gut wie weg 
Trotzdem noch zu lang....


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (5. Januar 2013)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Habe grade mehr oder weniger zufällig diesen Thread gefunden und habe ein Anliegen:
> Wir (8 Leute) planen am letzten Mai Wochenende diesen Jahres einen Bike-Urlaub in Lac Blanc zu machen.
> Bikeurlaub heißt: paar tage Bikepark, Paar Tage local Trails surfen.
> ...



Wenn es euch hilft: In Lac Blanc könnt ihr auf dem Parkplatz am Bikepark campen. Sonst gibts ringsum einige Pensionen...
Auf dem Weg könnt ihr noch Todtnau bei Freiburg mitnehmen


----------



## kaot93 (6. Januar 2013)

Wir haben wahrscheinlich ein Ferienhaus ca. 12km vom bikapark entfernt, was wir uns Mieten... 
Todtnau hört sich auch gut an, das werde ich mal noch ansprechen 
Gibt es denn keine Karte oder so, wo ein paar Trails Rings um Lac Blanc eingezeichnet sind?


----------



## _EBI_ (18. Februar 2013)

Hey 
ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden im Juli gerne für ein paar Tage den Bikepark in Lac Blanc besuchen. Kennst du zufällig eine gutes Appartment, Hotel, Jugendherberge etc. das du mir empfehlen könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (6. März 2013)

Wann macht der Park wieder auf ?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (6. März 2013)

08. Mai. Leider noch viel zu lange. Im Moment liegt da ncoh ein Haufen schnee rum


----------



## Dusius (6. März 2013)

Das ist wirklich noch zu lange


----------



## erntefunk (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wer fährt zur Eröffnung am 8. Mai nach Lac Blanc?
Ich überlege, selbst zu fahren, dann hätte ich noch einen Platz frei, oder würde mich auch gern irgendwo anschließen.
Ach ja, ich wohne in Freiburg, also Startpunkt hier irgendwo...

Vielleicht geht ja was zam?

MfG
frank


----------



## ewoq (3. Mai 2013)

so ziemlich jeder wird zur eröffnung in LB sein


----------



## erntefunk (3. Mai 2013)

Ja, wahrscheinlich...
Wollt halt mal schaun ob man sich vielleicht fahrtechnisch irgendwie zusammen tun kann.

Also: Wenn noch jemand nen Platz frei hat oder bei mir mitfahren würde, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (3. Mai 2013)

In Lac soll es wohl aktuell Probleme geben, der lange und heftige Winter hat den Strecken extrem zugesetzt. Die kommen mit dem Ausbessern nicht hinter her. 
Auf fast allen Strecken sind diverse Abschnitte gesperrt und man muss absteigen und drum rum schieben. 
Noch dazu hat der Lift ne Macke und muss alle 10min für 15min pausieren, damit die Motoren abkühlen.

Weiß nicht ob es sich da wirklich lohnt nächste Woche hinzufahren. Besser warten udn verschieben.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Mai 2013)

Du hoffst doch nur auf leere Pisten...  

Die sollen sich beeilen, ich habe für den 11.05. ein Fahrtechniktraining gebucht und 640km Anfahrt.


----------



## jatschek (4. Mai 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Ich will den Leuten nur eine unnötige lange Anreise ersparen, am Ende ist die Enttäuschung so groß.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (4. Mai 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> In Lac soll es wohl aktuell Probleme geben, der lange und heftige Winter hat den Strecken extrem zugesetzt. Die kommen mit dem Ausbessern nicht hinter her.
> Auf fast allen Strecken sind diverse Abschnitte gesperrt und man muss absteigen und drum rum schieben.
> Noch dazu hat der Lift ne Macke und muss alle 10min für 15min pausieren, damit die Motoren abkühlen.
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es sich da wirklich lohnt nächste Woche hinzufahren. Besser warten udn verschieben.



Darf ich fragen woher die Infos sind?


----------



## jatschek (4. Mai 2013)

Sind eigentlich geheime Infos von den Locals. Die Betreiber vom Bikepark wollen es nur nicht puplic machen, weil sie mit weniger Einnahmen rechnen. Das wollen die um jeden Preis vermeiden.


----------



## Dusius (4. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch Quatsch


----------



## jatschek (4. Mai 2013)

Nääääääääääääääää, isch schwör.


----------



## afro-dieter (4. Mai 2013)

Freund, wenn deine schockierenden Nachrichten ein grenzwertiger Fall von Humor sind, wärs nett wenn du kurz mal die Sache klar stellst.

Andernfalls freu ich mich am Donnerstag auf ein Gespräch in der Liftschlange


----------



## Dusius (4. Mai 2013)

Mit seiner letzten Antwort hat er das doch schon geklärt.

Aber ansonsten würde ein Bikepark mit dem beschriebenen Problemen niemals auf machen, noch nicht mal in Frankreich.

Hmm Frankreich...vielleicht stimmt es doch!


----------



## jatschek (5. Mai 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mein Gott. Leute seid ihr so naiv? 

War doch nur Scheiß. Dachte eigentlich es sei klar, habe das extra extrem übertrieben geschrieben und vor allem nicht mit Smileys gegeizt.

googelt mal Sarkasmus  Und vor allem werdet lockerer, nicht immer jeden Dummscheiss im Netz so ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrauber.3009 (5. Mai 2013)

Über so ein ernstes Thema macht man keine Witze  
Aber mal im ernst, am WE wird es wirklich recht überfüllt sein  sind noch unschlüssig ob wir gehen oder wo die Reise sonst hingeht


----------



## dinamo79 (5. Mai 2013)

Der Donnerstag wird als Eröffnungstag und noch dazu Feiertag sicher sehr voll sein, im Gegensatz dazu war es letztes Jahr noch super, am Eröffnungssamstag war es nicht wirklich voll und zur Mittagszeit konnte man am Lift durchfahren.

Ich werde mir den Donnerstag sparen und am Freitag hinfahren, in der Hoffnung, dass es weniger Leute gibt 
Samstag dann Familientag und Sonntag wieder nach Lac!

Hoffe auf eine geile verletzungsfrei Saison für uns alle


----------



## wesone (5. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Hat jemand von euch ein paar links von Webcams in der Nähe von Lac Blanc.  

Mich interessiert hauptsächlich das Gebiet Col de La Schlucht bzw. Le Hohneck und der GR5 rüber zu lac Blanc/lac Noir für ein paar schöne Endurotouren. 

Würde gerne in Erfahrung bringen wie es dort Schneemäßig aussieht, da sich das weise Zeugs dort ja oft besonderst hartnäckig hält ;-).


----------



## visionthing (6. Mai 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mein Gott. Leute seid ihr so naiv?
> 
> War doch nur Scheiß. Dachte eigentlich es sei klar, habe das extra extrem übertrieben geschrieben und vor allem nicht mit Smileys gegeizt.
> 
> googelt mal Sarkasmus  Und vor allem werdet lockerer, nicht immer jeden Dummscheiss im Netz so ernst nehmen.




Hast mich ertmal voll dran gekriegt. In Tappatalk gab es keine Smileys zu sehen.


----------



## /dev/random (6. Mai 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein paar links von Webcams in der Nähe von Lac Blanc.


Les Webcams en alsace dans la Vallée de Kaysersberg
Murbach - Le petit ballon
Le Bonhomme

Hilft das?


----------



## wesone (6. Mai 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Les Webcams en alsace dans la Vallée de Kaysersberg
> Murbach - Le petit ballon
> Le Bonhomme
> 
> Hilft das?



Jein.

Trotzdem natürlich erstmal Danke fürs posten.

Mich würden halt speziel die Trails zwischen le Hohneck und Cole de la Schlucht ( sprich Sentier de Roches, Frankenthal, Schäferthal etc. ) interessieren.

Die liegen halt leider teilweise recht hoch und schattig.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand nach der Eröffnung vom Bikepark mit ein paar aktuellen Statusmeldungen dienen.

Gruss


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß was du meinst. 
Du kannst dieses Jahr vor allem beim Frankental davon ausgehen, dass noch sehr viel Schnee liegt...ich würde es nicht vor Ende Mai versuchen.

So lange du auf dieser Webcam noch Schnee siehst...vergiss es...dann sieht es auf der anderen Seite der Hohneck noch heftiger aus. 
http://www.trinum.com/ibox/ftpcam/hohneck.jpg


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Mai 2013)

Ich lese immer Eröffnungstag am Donnerstag... also laut der Homepage wird bereits am Mitwoch um 10:00Uhr geöffnet!


----------



## aufgehts (6. Mai 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mein Gott. Leute seid ihr so naiv?
> 
> War doch nur Scheiß. Dachte eigentlich es sei klar, habe das extra extrem übertrieben geschrieben und vor allem nicht mit Smileys gegeizt.
> 
> googelt mal Sarkasmus  Und vor allem werdet lockerer, nicht immer jeden Dummscheiss im Netz so ernst nehmen.



selten so gelacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2013)

Wie ist der Park denn so, kann schon jemand berichten?


----------



## shield (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab von nem bekannten aus Freiburg gehört, der am Donnerstag dort war, dass es spitze sein soll. 
Er geht morgen wieder. 

Gruß


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (11. Mai 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie ist der Park denn so, kann schon jemand berichten?



Der Park ist unverändert super, aber gestern war es eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht und ich hab da noch nie so viele Laute uaf einmal am Lift gesehen....


----------



## schrauber.3009 (11. Mai 2013)

Gestern war für Sonntag noch starker Schneefall und -4°C angesagt. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein  und jetzt heißt es Regen. Wie war den das Wetter gestern und Donnerstag? hat es tagsüber geregnet?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (11. Mai 2013)

schrauber.3009 schrieb:


> Gestern war für Sonntag noch starker Schneefall und -4°C angesagt. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein  und jetzt heißt es Regen. Wie war den das Wetter gestern und Donnerstag? hat es tagsüber geregnet?



Nein, hat nicht geregnet.. Zumindest bis 16 Uhr rum, da bin ich abgehauen....

Gibt wohl auch schonmal Stau da 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-zZLxcAp90"]Carnage !!! BIKE PARK LAC BLANC - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## preeetz (11. Mai 2013)

Hi,
war im letzten Jahr einmal da, habe oben auf dem Parklplatz am Lift geparkt,
würde jetzt aber lieber unten an der Talstation parken, hat da jmd. die Adresse für's Navi?
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (11. Mai 2013)

Beim letzten Kreisverkehr nicht geradeaus fahren, sondern links abbiegen (ist die 1. Kreisverkehrausfahrt von Colmar kommend).


----------



## flowcountry (11. Mai 2013)

weiss hier jemand wo ich die Bilder von all den Fotografen finden kann? 
Wurde gestern eben öfers "geblitzt". (phazoll photos kenne ich bereits)


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (11. Mai 2013)

flowcountry schrieb:


> weiss hier jemand wo ich die Bilder von all den Fotografen finden kann?
> Wurde gestern eben öfers "geblitzt". (phazoll photos kenne ich bereits)



https://www.facebook.com/PhotoAmateurAuBikeparkDuLacBlancpageNonOfficielle


----------



## esjojo (12. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom 09.-11. Mai gibt's hier zu sehen:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.170510799775359.1073741838.164699547023151&type=1


----------



## Dusius (12. Mai 2013)

Hat der Park am Pfingstmontag geöffnet? (Feiertag)


----------



## dinamo79 (13. Mai 2013)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Der Park ist unverändert super, aber gestern war es eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht und ich hab da noch nie so viele Laute uaf einmal am Lift gesehen....


 
Hatte für den Freitag auch auf weniger gehofft, aber war echt sehr voll. Am besten ist man noch früh morgens durchgekommen, von 10 bis 11 konnte ich 3x am Lift durchfahren.


----------



## dinamo79 (13. Mai 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hat der Park am Pfingstmontag geöffnet? (Feiertag)


 
Ja, hat er:

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires.htm


----------



## sickgorilla (13. Mai 2013)

danke für die Links zu den Fotos...

Gibt´s noch mehr?


----------



## loam (13. Mai 2013)

Bekommt man da wohl vor Ort in der Umgebung jederzeit nen günstiges Zimmer für 1 2 Nächte? Oder besser vorher buchen extra?

Wollte auch sehr gerne mal dorthin fahren. Sieht echt meeega spassig aus.


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2013)

Kannst auch gut Campen unten auf dem Parkplatz, habe ich zumindest gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, das hab ich jetzt auch schon zig mal gehört. Danke 
Ich hab aber leider nur sonen kleines Auto und im Zelt wollte ich net pennen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Mai 2013)

roq schrieb:


> Bekommt man da wohl vor Ort in der Umgebung jederzeit nen günstiges Zimmer für 1 2 Nächte? Oder besser vorher buchen extra?
> 
> Wollte auch sehr gerne mal dorthin fahren. Sieht echt meeega spassig aus.



Wir haben immer oben am Lift en Appartement gemietet. 
Sehr günstig und für französische Verhältnisse echt ordentlich und sauber. 
Hab leider den Namen der Anlage nit im Kopf. 

Gibt's eigentlich was neues im Park?
Hab einige Fotos gesehen wo ich die Drops etc keiner Strecke zuordnen konnte.

Edit flüstert mir gerade den Namen der Pension ins Ohr: Les Terrasses du Lac Blanc


----------



## DHRc (15. Mai 2013)

was kostet denn eine übernachtung ca in einer pension am bikepark?
ist es sinnvoll vorher zu buchen oder sind genügend zimmer bzw betten vorhanden?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Mai 2013)

DHRc schrieb:


> was kostet denn eine übernachtung ca in einer pension am bikepark?
> ist es sinnvoll vorher zu buchen oder sind genügend zimmer bzw betten vorhanden?



Wir hatten im "Les Terrasses du Lac Blanc" reserviert. Es waren aber auch noch Wohnungen und Zimmer frei.
Preis weiß ich nimmer war aber ok.


----------



## Dusius (16. Mai 2013)

Ist am Samstag jemand im Park, dem ich mich anschließen könnte? Überlege hin zu fahren, habe aber keinen gefunden der diesen Samstag Zeit hat.


----------



## Lock3 (16. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, ich bin Samstag bis Mittwoch praktisch im Nachbartal von Lac Blanc und überlege für eine kurze Fotosession 1,2 Stunden hinzufahren.

Wäre jemand anwesend und könnte einem evtl auch noch eine gute Fotostelle zeigen?


----------



## DHRc (16. Mai 2013)

hat jemand ein zuverlässige wettervorhersage?


----------



## aufgehts (16. Mai 2013)

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/lac-blanc_fr_8501


----------



## evilthommy (17. Mai 2013)

wir werden auch zum ersten mal vor ort sein, sind 5 mann aus duisburg, evtl sieht man sich beim parkplatz oder so,

hoffen wir, das es trocken bleibt am we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afro-dieter (17. Mai 2013)

Wünsch euch auch besseres Wetter als letzte Woche.
Und neuer Spezialtipp: Falls Ihr Zelten wollt, nehmt nen Akkuschrauber für die Heringe mit


----------



## Loamer (17. Mai 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Und neuer Spezialtipp: Falls Ihr Zelten wollt, nehmt nen Akkuschrauber für die Heringe mit


Oh jeh, gibt's da kein kleines Stück Wiese? 
Fahren zu zweit heute Abend hin und bleiben bis Montag Abend! Hoffentlich säuft das Zelt nicht ab


----------



## visionthing (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ganz in der Nähe auch einen super Campingplatz für kleines Geld.


----------



## Bloodshot (18. Mai 2013)

hey, fährt wer am montag von freiburg nach lac der vlt 2 leute(ohne fahrräder, nur ausrüstung) mitnehmen könnte? unser fahrer ist verhindert.

wäre extrem geil weil wir sonnst erst ab mittag hinkommen würden. würde auch nen bischen spritgeld bekommen


----------



## MonsterJoe (21. Mai 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz in der Nähe auch einen super Campingplatz für kleines Geld.



Mit Dusche, Klo, Wasser und freundlichen Personal


----------



## kaot93 (22. Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn dieses Wochenende dort anwesend?
Wir haben endlich das Datum unseres Urlaubs erreicht und freuen uns über Gesellschaft 
Sind ab morgen Mittag da unten und bleiben das ganze WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 01wheeler (22. Mai 2013)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieses Wochenende dort anwesend?
> Wir haben endlich das Datum unseres Urlaubs erreicht und freuen uns über Gesellschaft
> Sind ab morgen Mittag da unten und bleiben das ganze WE



Ihr habt euch schon über die Öffnungszeiten informiert?


----------



## kaot93 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja...
Samstag und Sonntag
Ist uns bekannt, aber wer sagt denn dass man nur im Park fahren kann


----------



## Lock3 (23. Mai 2013)

eben, z.B. bei Orbey gibts einige heftig geile Trails!


----------



## dinamo79 (23. Mai 2013)

@_kaot_:
Hoffe ihr habt die Winterreifen (Spikes) eingepackt oder alternativ ein oder zwei gewachste Bretter! 

http://m.webcam-hd.com/lac-blanc/lac-blanc-1200


Das ist jetzt schon das zweite Wochenende, dass ich für Lac Blanc eingeplant habe und das nun ins Wasser bzw. in den Schnee fällt. 
Immerhin war der letzte Samstag genial. 



EDIT: Den lachenden Smiley hab ich jetzt mal rausgenommen, nachdem es immer krasser oben aussieht!


----------



## afro-dieter (23. Mai 2013)

FCUK, da war unser Regen und nachts 3 Grad vor 2 Wochen noch okay
Würd mir irgendwo ne Kneipe suchen


----------



## kaot93 (24. Mai 2013)

Waren heute schon hier rum bisschen den Wald runter ballern und bisschen im Bikepark gucken, Wetter heute war top, Oben am BP lag ein bisschen Schnee, aber die Trails waren frei und am abtrocknen. Wenn das Wetter heute Nacht gut bleibt steht dem unbegrenztem Spaß nichts im Wege.
Also wir machen das Beste drauß!


----------



## Tommesfrites (27. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht´s denn eig. in Lac Blanc unter der Woche aus?
Wollt die Tage mal hin, aber laut deren Internetseite ist ja nur Sa/So offen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das, ähnlich wie in Todtnau, nur für die Shops gilt und der Lift trotzdem geöffnet hat?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Nein, kein Lift unter der Woche. Shutteln lohnt sich dort auch nicht wirklich - zu lange Strecke zwischen Berg- und Talstation. Fahren kann man (theoretisch) natürlich...


----------



## Tommesfrites (27. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Dann geht´s halt jetzt doch wie üblich nach Todtnau


----------



## dinamo79 (27. Mai 2013)

Im Juli und August ist bekanntlich (siehe Homepage) auch mal an Montagen/Dienstagen offen, da kann es sich auch mal lohnen einen Tag frei zu nehmen, wenn man viel fahren will und Schlangestehen vermeiden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ... Schlangestehen ...


Was dank jetzt bis zu 4 Bikes pro Sessel auch nicht mehr sooo das Thema ist


----------



## afro-dieter (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was dank jetzt bis zu 4 Bikes pro Sessel auch nicht mehr sooo das Thema ist


 
Aber auch nur wenn die 4 Plätze konsequent genutzt werden! - habens bei den Eröffnungstagen leider öfters beobachtet, wie nur 2-3 Menschen / Bikes pro Sessel geliftet wurden, weil neben fremden Menschen sitzen gefährlich ist... 

Eigentlich sollten das die Biker selber checken, ansonsten bräuchte der Liftmann etwas Initiative und einen "Einweiser"...


----------



## Dusius (27. Mai 2013)

Dieses Phänomen ist aber überall zu beobachten, in Todtnau (nur zwei Personen pro Sessel, dann noch nur jeder zweite Sessel generell (wenn man glück hat, sonst nur jeder dritte) und der Lift elend langsam)
Da siehst du als Leute alleine Fahren, obwohl andere anstehen..

Mir ist das ********gal mit wem ich fahre, auf die Leute mit denen ich dann runter fahre, kann ich oben warten. 
Mal mit jemand anderem fahren ist doch cool, gibt immer interessante Gespräche


----------



## dinamo79 (27. Mai 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn die 4 Plätze konsequent genutzt werden! - habens bei den Eröffnungstagen leider öfters beobachtet, wie nur 2-3 Menschen / Bikes pro Sessel geliftet wurden, weil neben fremden Menschen sitzen gefährlich ist...
> 
> Eigentlich sollten das die Biker selber checken, ansonsten bräuchte der Liftmann etwas Initiative und einen "Einweiser"...


 
Eben, da wird dann oft gewartet, damit man zusammen hoch fahren kann. Wenn ich alleine dort bin, stelle ich mich rechts an - wo das Bike vom Liftmann eingehängt wird - da kommt man als "Einzelkämpfer" meist noch am Schnellsten durch.


----------



## Mr.A (28. Mai 2013)

ich würde mir in Lac blanc solche Metallabsperrungen wünschen, um die Leute 
in geordneten Bahnen ohne Agressionen und drängeln zum Lift zu bringen...wird in Whistler auch so gemacht.( oder am Check in im Flughafen )
Hab noch in keinem Park so eine agressive Athmosphere am Lift gesehen.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (28. Mai 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich würde mir in Lac blanc solche Metallabsperrungen wünschen, um die Leute
> in geordneten Bahnen ohne Agressionen und drängeln zum Lift zu bringen...wird in Whistler auch so gemacht.( oder am Check in im Flughafen )
> Hab noch in keinem Park so eine agressive Athmosphere am Lift gesehen.



Dann fahr mal in Frankreich Auto, da ist das Anstehen gar nix gegen...


----------



## Mr.A (29. Mai 2013)

kenn in Frankreich nur die Autobahnen , und da finde ich, geht es um welten relaxter zu als in D.

Tatsache ist halt, das in Lac Blanc viele Leute sind, also muß die Sache etwas gesteuert werden...zumal jeder eine andere Vorstellung von geduldig Schlange stehen hat.

Wären das keine Biker, sondern grölende, angetrunkene Fußball Fans, gäb 's dort Mord und Totschlag.


----------



## dinamo79 (29. Mai 2013)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ...Hab noch in keinem Park so eine agressive Athmosphere am Lift gesehen.


 
Ich war noch nicht in vielen Parks, aber als agressiv habe ich die Stimmung in Lac Blanc nie empfunden, genervt schon.


----------



## Mr.A (29. Mai 2013)

war jetzt auch bewußt etwas überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (29. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das Problem in Lac Blanc ist in erster Linie, dass die Leute von allen Seiten (links, Mitte, rechts) kommen und man je nachdem ob man Leute vor sich hat die "aktiv anstehen" oder schlafen, teilweise deutlich langsamer voran kommt als Leute die sich seitlich anstellen und etwas Glück haben. Im Prinzip ist es wie im Supermarkt, man steht immer falsch. Allerdings ist das auch das einzigste was ich an dem Park zu bemängeln habe...


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (31. Mai 2013)

Wo ist DIESER Trail?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/314786/


----------



## .floe. (31. Mai 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen nach Lac Blanc? Wüsste gerne, wie die Streckenbedingungen sind - will Sonntag kommen, wäre das erste Mal dort. Für Sonntag ist ja passables Wetter vorhergesagt, vielleicht sollte ich aber dennoch Matschreifen einpacken?


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (31. Mai 2013)

dort braucht man nie Regenreifen


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2013)

Nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Wochen reicht ein Tag sicher nicht aus um den Boden zu trocknen.


----------



## Dusius (31. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist halt, was es für Boden ist? Wenn er eher steinig und felsig ist, wirst du auch im Regen keine Matschreifen brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (31. Mai 2013)

Sandig is er, Matschreifen lohnen sich nur wenn sie nen neuen Lift bauen und man nur die Nuts bis zum Roadgap fahren kann 8)

Sonntag war es sehr nass aber mit normalen Reifen super fahrbar, siehe 2ter Teil im Video


----------



## ketis (31. Mai 2013)

Auf der roots! Aber trocknet bis auf roots alles fix


----------



## Freeloader (31. Mai 2013)

Selbst auf der Roots braucht man die nicht, die is halt feucht/nass, aber nicht wirklich schlammig. Das Zeug is ja eher flüssig als was anderes.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. Juni 2013)

Ich kenne keinen, der bei Dauerregen seine Wetscream, Swampthing, etc. länger als eine Abfahrt drauf hatte. Glaube mir, es gibt in Lac Blanc keinen erdigen/lehmigen Matsch. Alles was nach Erde aussieht ist eher sandig.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (1. Juni 2013)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> Wo ist DIESER Trail?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/314786/



Ist nicht im Bike Park....


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. Juni 2013)

Ja nee, is klar - aber wo startet er? Wo er rauskommt ist klar zu sehen. Zudem liebe ich dieses Gerede und die Gerüchte rund um Barels Secretspot. Hey vielleicht ist es ja der Hier? Ach nein. Oder doch?


----------



## Lock3 (1. Juni 2013)

manche Sachen sollten nicht so im Netz stehen, einfach damit eine gewisse Aura erhalten bleibt 


Hatte in der Nähe von LB einen Auftrag, bin mal flott rübergefahren um mir alles anzuschauen und hab die Cam eingepackt für ein paar Shoots aus der Hüfte...


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es toll finden, wenn man hier im Allgemeinen mehr Bilder und Videos sehen könnte.


----------



## Lock3 (1. Juni 2013)

@Stumpjumper25th , so was ist aber halt auch immer mit Zeit/Geduld/Kosten verbunden...


----------



## .floe. (1. Juni 2013)

Dann bleiben die Matschpellen daheim - man sieht sich morgen, freu mich drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Stumpjumper25th (4. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bild. Dort hatte ich mich am Sonntag nicht getraut voll ins Wurzelfeld zu fahren - hatte immer den Finger an der Bremse.


----------



## afro-dieter (4. Juni 2013)

hab in dem Wurzelfeld als Rookie die Erfahrung gemacht: Ungebremst mitten durch und locker bleiben geht am besten - Bremsen und Lenken tut beides schnell weh.


----------



## hergie (4. Juni 2013)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> Schönes Bild. Dort hatte ich mich am Sonntag nicht getraut voll ins Wurzelfeld zu fahren - hatte immer den Finger an der Bremse.



Die Wurzeln danach waren sogar am Samstag überraschend griffig. Bremse auf und durch


----------



## Tommesfrites (7. Juni 2013)

Yay, morgen geht´s endlich auch mal da hin.
Ausser Todtnau kenn ich bisher noch keinen Park...
Kann mir jemand was zu den Strecken sagen, die netten Nachbarn sind ja so cool drauf das sie nichtmal ne englische Version ihrer Seite anbieten. 
Oder bekommt man vor Ort wenigstens irgendwelche Deutschen Info´s?


----------



## Tommesfrites (7. Juni 2013)

Ok hat sich erledigt, hab was gefunden


----------



## 01wheeler (9. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Wir wollten eventl. Nächsten Samstag nach Lac Blanc, haben jetzt aber gesehen das ein Rennen stattfindet. Hat jmd Erfahrungen wie viel an so einem WE los ist? Den Thread habe ich jetzt mal durchgelesen, die Meinungen waren waren doch sehr verschieden. 
Sind die ganzen Hobby Sam Hills dann auf den offenen Strecken unterwegs und die Wartezeiten am Lift extrem oder kann man einigermaßen normal unterwegs sein?

Gruß


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

Servus, wir waren letztes Jahr auch an diesem Rennwochenende vor Ort. 
Die La Nuts is halt das ganze WE fürs rennen gesperrt, alle anderen Strecken sind normalerweise offen. 
Am Lift war eher weniger los als an normalen Wochenenden.


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juni 2013)

hat hier jemand einen link zu den fotomenschen die am letzten we bilder gemacht haben?
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (11. Juni 2013)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> hat hier jemand einen link zu den fotomenschen die am letzten we bilder gemacht haben?
> danke.



https://www.facebook.com/PhotoAmateurAuBikeparkDuLacBlancpageNonOfficielle

http://www.phazoll-photos.com/


----------



## JuL (14. Juni 2013)

Hi,

fahre morgen vorraussichtlich von Freiburg aus nach Lac Blanc, hätte noch Platz für 2 Leute+Bikes.

Wenn jemand mit möchte, am besten Email mit Handynr an: [email protected], dann melde ich mich.


Sonst sieht man sich dort


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juni 2013)

@ schablone, danke, leider sind keine bilder vom letzten we zu finden


----------



## blackleaf (19. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand beim Rennen am Wochenende Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Krischdl (19. Juni 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen ist aber überall zu beobachten, in Todtnau (nur zwei Personen pro Sessel, dann noch nur jeder zweite Sessel generell (wenn man glück hat, sonst nur jeder dritte) und der Lift elend langsam)
> Da siehst du als Leute alleine Fahren, obwohl andere anstehen..
> 
> Mir ist das ********gal mit wem ich fahre, auf die Leute mit denen ich dann runter fahre, kann ich oben warten.
> Mal mit jemand anderem fahren ist doch cool, gibt immer interessante Gespräche


 
In Todtnau genügt eine Liftfahrt für Deine ganze Lebensgeschichte....


----------



## 01wheeler (20. Juni 2013)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wir wollten eventl. Nächsten Samstag nach Lac Blanc, haben jetzt aber gesehen das ein Rennen stattfindet. Hat jmd Erfahrungen wie viel an so einem WE los ist? Den Thread habe ich jetzt mal durchgelesen, die Meinungen waren waren doch sehr verschieden.
> Sind die ganzen Hobby Sam Hills dann auf den offenen Strecken unterwegs und die Wartezeiten am Lift extrem oder kann man einigermaßen normal unterwegs sein?
> 
> Gruß




Zitiere mich mal selbst 

Wenn man nicht die gesperrten Strecken fahren will, kann man, zumindest am Rennsamstag, beruhigt hin fahren.
Wartezeit am Lift hielt sich in Grenzen, somit alles iO 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizzie (24. Juni 2013)

Wir haben auch ein paar Fotos gemacht :

https://www.facebook.com/TotalvracP...51678142619.1073741832.276479722433150&type=1

Wisst ihr, dass am 6. Juli ein Bikepark in La Bresse eröffnet wird ?

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/552015638173124/?fref=tck


----------



## sickgorilla (24. Juni 2013)

hi,
kennt jemand den Fotografen der immer mit den "Tarn"-Klamotten Bilder macht?
Es ist nicht Phazol...

Gruß


----------



## dinamo79 (24. Juni 2013)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> hi,
> kennt jemand den Fotografen der immer mit den "Tarn"-Klamotten Bilder macht?
> Es ist nicht Phazol...
> 
> Gruß


 
Hatte letztes Jahr mal auf der Facebook Seite (Station du Lac Blanc) angefragt, aber keine wirklich verwertbare Aussage bekommen. Man kenne ihn zwar, aber er würde sie wohl nicht im Internet veröffentlichen.

Einfach das nächste mal im Park ansprechen, Französisch-Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt


----------



## blackleaf (25. Juni 2013)

Lizzie schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein paar Fotos gemacht :
> 
> Wisst ihr, dass am 6. Juli ein Bikepark in La Bresse eröffnet wird ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/552015638173124/?fref=tck



Hör ich zum ersten Mal. Wenn der nur annähernd so wie in Lac Blanc wird wärs schon der absolute Wahnsinn! Geil


----------



## Lizzie (26. Juni 2013)

Habe hier ein Thema zum Bikepark LaBresse erstellt :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10720962#post10720962


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Juni 2013)

Wer issn am Sonntag im Park?


----------



## wesone (28. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wer issn am Sonntag im Park?




Ich werde am Sonntag in Lac Blanc sein.

Da ich leider sonst niemand motivieren konnte, werde ich eben alleine runterdüsen.

Hoffe nur das es nicht allzu voll wird.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Juni 2013)

Servus, wir waren heut auch in Lac Blanc aber diesen neuen Drop konnt ich nirgends finden...Wo is das Ding denn???


Lock3 schrieb:


>


----------



## ms06-rider (30. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Servus, wir waren heut auch in Lac Blanc aber diesen neuen Drop konnt ich nirgends finden...Wo is das Ding denn???



Auf der La Fat. Im unteren Teil der Fat, in dem Stück nach dem Rießentable. Da wo die zwei kleinen Doubles nacheinander sind geht es rechts von der Strecke auf die R(Air?)-Line. Teil dieser ist als Abschluss dieser Drop.


----------



## .floe. (30. Juni 2013)

War cool heute. Gestern war bei uns nach drei Abfahrten Schluss...erstaunlich, wie "trocken" die Strecken heute nach dem Mistwetter von gestern waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (1. Juli 2013)

Streckenverhältnisse waren super am Sonntag.

Ich fand es auch am Lift verhältnissmäßig leer.

Was mir ein bißchen auf den Sack ging, war der Typ der auf der Nutz mitten im Wald saß und einem direkt nach ner Kurve mit seiner Kamera voll ins Gesicht geblitz hatt. Hab mich erstmal kurz erschrocken, weil damit rechnet man ja nicht.


----------



## Ffox1 (1. Juli 2013)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen wo die Fotos veröffentlicht werden die am Sonntag auf der La Roots und der La Fat gemacht wurden?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Juli 2013)

Mit Anfahrtsbeschreibung, bei 2:50min.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pe2Jt86Kus"]I'Videos - Lac Blanc Bike Park ouverture 8 mai 2013: La fat, Big air, R'line - YouTube[/nomedia].


Zu langsam, ich sollte erst die letzte Seite lesen... dann texten.


----------



## Dusius (22. Juli 2013)

Ist am Samstag (bei gutem Wetter) jemand in Lac Blanc? würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen, alleine fahren macht doch kein Spaß 

Komme aus Richtung Lörrach und könnte eventuell noch wen mitnehmen.


----------



## watzel (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, ich plane im August für ein Wochenende nach Lac Blanc zu fahren.
Würde mit dem Wohnwagen anreisen, muss ich mich auf viele Höhenmeter einstellen, die ich mit meinem Gespann beschreiten muss(im Sinne von endlosen Serpetinen?, oder hält es sich noch in Grenzen? Komme aus Aachen.
Hab hier jetzt gelesen, dass es geduldet wird auf dem Parkplatz zu campen. Gilt das auch für Wohnwagen? Oder bekommt man Stress mit den örtlichen Behörden, wenn man sich da mal 3 Nächte nieder lässt?


----------



## shield (22. Juli 2013)

also ich wra gerade übers WE dort (zum ersen mal).

mein eindruck und meinung:
+ keine serpentinen (von colmar kommend). lange gezogenen landstraße! gut mit wohnwagen zu meistern.
+ pennen geht auch klar. haben sehr viele dort gemacht. wir auch. goldregel wie überall: müll wieder mitnehmen!


----------



## watzel (23. Juli 2013)

Hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an, danke für deine Antwort.
Aber so einen Luxus wie Strom gibts da nicht, oder?
Wie habt ihr es mit Toilette und Dusche gemacht?


----------



## ketis (23. Juli 2013)

Wald und bis sieben gibts warmwasserlotterieduschen, dort hats bis acht? Auch Toiletten.


----------



## afro-dieter (23. Juli 2013)

Es gibt den Wald, Alkohol und einen Bikewash - und das sogar die ganze Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (23. Juli 2013)

Danke, mehr Infos brauch ich nicht :-D
Schreib nochmal genau, wann ich fahre. Vielleich trifft man ja den ein oder anderen hier aus dem Forum ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2013)

ketis schrieb:


> Wald und bis sieben gibts warmwasserlotterieduschen, dort hats bis acht? Auch Toiletten.


Eher nur bis etwa halb sieben. Als ich gestern vor der Heimfahrt nochmal das Örtchen aufgesucht habe, wollte mich die nette Dame schon einschließen  ...und hat mir dann beim gehen "Gute Nacht" gewünscht  Sie kann zwar recht gut deutsch, mehr oder weniger die einzige Person dort, aber doch mit ein paar (putzigen) Lücken.


----------



## ketis (24. Juli 2013)

Mir hat sie mal gegen halb acht nen bon schizz gewünscht :-D


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## Dusius (25. Juli 2013)

Leute, am Samstag wird es top Wetter geben, wird doch wohl jemand in Lac Blanc sein oder?


----------



## afro-dieter (25. Juli 2013)

Sind mit 6 Personen am Start, Kennwort "*Laguna Bande*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (26. Juli 2013)

sind wohl auch da am samstag, da am sonntag der regen jetzt wohl früher kommen soll...

mit 2 leuten:

1x tr450
1x SantaCruzV10


----------



## afro-dieter (26. Juli 2013)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> 1x tr450
> 1x SantaCruzV10


 
Was habt ihr euch denn preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## Khakiflame (26. Juli 2013)

mmmmh? bring einfach mal alle bikes mit die bei dir im profil stehen, dann nehmen wir noch 1-2 von den anderen die bei dir mitfahren und dann gehts ans verhandeln


----------



## afro-dieter (26. Juli 2013)

ich hatte jetzt eher an Schere Stein Papier gedacht
Im Zweifelsfall kommen wir einfach zu fünft und besprechen das nochmal 
Bis morgen, freu mich auf die beste Wettervorhersage seit 2 Jahren!


----------



## jatschek (26. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute hätte vlt jemand noch von euch einen platz frei für lace? Oder ich könnte auch fahren und noch einen mit nehmen


----------



## Khakiflame (26. Juli 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Hey Leute hätte vlt jemand noch von euch einen platz frei für lace? Oder ich könnte auch fahren und noch einen mit nehmen



mmmh...eigentlich schon, aber es kommt wohl noch ein kumpel mit.

dann komm einfach mit deinem auto mit, dann sinds schon 2 v10


----------



## Bademaista (31. Juli 2013)

Wir waren vor zwei Wochen im Lac Blanc Bikepark und waren mehr als nur ein wenig (positiv) überrascht von der Menge an Bikern dies hatte.

Sa/So nie angestanden und Mo dann quasi alleine 

Jedenfalls haben wir auch ein paar Fotos gemacht und einen Bericht dazu geschrieben, den findet ihr hier: Lac Blanc Bikepark Review

Echt ein super Park und von Bern aus gleich weit wie Crans Montana oder Bellwald


----------



## afro-dieter (31. Juli 2013)

Absolut treffender Bericht und schöne Bilder! Ihr seid ein paar mal an uns vorbeigeballert, das die Rastas nur so geflogen sind  @Khakiflame: Hab euch von weitem kurz gesehen, glaub das Transition war zu klein und das V10 zu groß 
hoffe bei euch liefs auch gut, der Regen hat uns erst Sonntag um 17:00 erwischt, war aber ganz gut für die Strecke


----------



## Bademaista (31. Juli 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Absolut treffender Bericht und schöne Bilder! Ihr seid ein paar mal an uns vorbeigeballert, das die Rastas nur so geflogen sind  @Khakiflame: Hab euch von weitem kurz gesehen, glaub das Transition war zu klein und das V10 zu groß
> hoffe bei euch liefs auch gut, der Regen hat uns erst Sonntag um 17:00 erwischt, war aber ganz gut für die Strecke


hey, vielen Dank!


----------



## Khakiflame (31. Juli 2013)

wir waren nur samstag da, wo es sooo schön warm war 

hättest ja mal mit den rastas winken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (2. August 2013)

Hey, ist übers Wochenende zufällig jemand in Lac, mit dem man gemütlich zusammen fahren kann?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. August 2013)

Gude,
am Sonntag Abend hat die Polizei an dem Fischerteich eine Kontrolle durchgeführt. Sogar einen Spürhund haben sie mir durch die Karre gejagt. Wer also nach dem Radeln ein paar mehr Bierchen kippt oder Material für Kräuterzigaretten dabei hat, sollte das wohl erst mal lassen.


----------



## Speedbullit (5. August 2013)

Das wird hoffentlich nicht zur Gewohnheit


----------



## ketis (5. August 2013)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Das wird hoffentlich nicht zur Gewohnheit



Naja die menge die dort an einem Wochenende verraucht wird hätte es sich freitags vllt eher gelohnt ;-)


----------



## der.bergsteiger (5. August 2013)

Am Sonntag wurden auf der La Fat und der La Flow glaube ich Fotos gemacht. Weiß einer wo man die finden kann?


----------



## kleinerHai (6. August 2013)

Die Frage ist noch nie dagewesen...nahezu unmöglich diese Info hier im Thread zu finden.
;-)

http://www.phazoll-photos.com/album/lac-blanc-dimanche-04-aoutt-2013/


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. August 2013)

Hey danke, war das erste mal in lac Blanc, daher die (unnötige) Frage .


----------



## Dusius (7. August 2013)

Es gibt ja scheinbar zwei Adressen ?! Welches ist denn die unterste Station bzw. welche ist als Parkplatz empfehlenswert?

Ist das hier der unterste Parkplatz?


----------



## wesone (7. August 2013)

Das auf dem Bild hinter dem kleinen Fischteich ist der untere Parkplatz.  

Selbiger ist auch am geschicktesten zum parken, ansonsten musst du auf jeden Fall den letzten Lift erwischen, wenn du wieder zum Auto zurück willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (7. August 2013)

kleiner Fischteich? 

Kannst du meine Markierung sehen auf dem Link? oder falls das falsch ist, kannst du mir ein Link geben und auf dem den richtigen Parkplatz markieren?


----------



## wesone (7. August 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ich glaube aber auf dem Bild ist der obere Parkplatz zu sehen.


----------



## Khakiflame (7. August 2013)

hier ist unten am lift: 48.146718,7.077254


----------



## Dusius (7. August 2013)

Super, vielen Dank. Dort kann man dann auch problemlos Parken? 
Überlege am WE hin zu fahren, nachdem es bis jetzt nie geklappt hat wenn ich es geplant hatte^^


----------



## afro-dieter (8. August 2013)

Wild campen geht völlig problemlos, auch offenes Feuer is eigentlich kein Problem - würd halt keinen Waldbrand oder ne Müllhalde verursachen. Wasserkanister is kein Fehler, Trinkwasser gibt's tagsüber an der Liftstation. Bier kannst im Bach kühlen und ein Akkuschrauber hilft dir beim Heringe in den bockharten Boden jagen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## gerdi1 (8. August 2013)

Bin nich der Bikeparkprofi, war bisher nur einmal in Livigno, das hat aber sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Wie ist das in Lac Blanc? Wenn, dann will ich nur auf den "leichten" Strecken fahren, also Easy bis Flow.
Auf der Seite vom Bikepark steht was von Fullface- Helpflicht. Ist das so? Den hab ich nämlich (noch) nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. August 2013)

Würde ich Dir schon empfehlen, auch wenn es die einfachen Strecken eig. nicht erfordern. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen dort war, wurde einer ohne FF im Lift drauf hingewiesen,dass er keinen FF an hat. Ausnahmsweise durfte einmal hoch, aber machte den Eindruck als wie wenn er da nicht nochmal ohne FF hochgekommen wäre. Er hatte sich dann einen aus dem Auto geholt und alles war gut.


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2013)

Bin am Samstag bei gutem Wetter definitiv vor Ort  wer ist noch da? Komme alleine und würde mich gerne jemandem anschließen!

Grüße


----------



## Dusius (9. August 2013)

Also falls morgen jemand dort ist kann er mich ja ansprechen, würde mich freuen, fahre ein Propain Rage mit blauen Griffen


----------



## donnersberger (9. August 2013)

Bin morgen auch da, mit einem Rudel, fahre ein braunes Kona Coiler Del. und trage ein gelb-braunes HD-Freeride-Shirt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## wesone (12. August 2013)

Hi,

Hat jemand Lust morgen mit nach lac Blanc zu kommen oder ist sowieso vor Ort ? In meinem Umfeld müssen leider alle Morgen arbeiten.

Könnte mir evtl. kurzfristig morgen frei nehmen und überlege spontan runter zu fahren.


----------



## Dusius (12. August 2013)

Morgen ist der Park geschlossen


----------



## afro-dieter (12. August 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Morgen ist der Park geschlossen



falsch, die haben im Sommer Sonderöffnungstage, guckst du: http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires.htm

Viel Spoaß!


----------



## Dusius (12. August 2013)

Ah, habe eben auf dem Handy geschaut und im Halbschlaf die 13 als rot wahrgenommen


----------



## schokoei72 (12. August 2013)

Servus, Frage: Wollen auch mal nach Lac Blanc und haben leider noch kein geeignetes Vehikel
Bekomm ich da an der Verleihstation nur den Mongoose Schrott wie auf der Homepage beschrieben oder auch was anderes?


----------



## kleinerHai (12. August 2013)

Was lässt Dich glauben, dass Mongoose Schrott ist?

Dann sind die Verleibikes dort nämlich Schrott, schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (12. August 2013)

Die Bikes sind nicht schlecht, zum glück kannst du (der noch kein eigenes Bike hat) das beurteilen...

Sicher ein Specialized und TLD Fanboy


----------



## schokoei72 (12. August 2013)

So war das nicht gemeint, nur, Taugen die was?
Sind schon ein paar verschiedene DH Bikes gefahren, die Partlist vom Mongoose haut einem nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## evilthommy (12. August 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind nicht schlecht, zum glück kannst du (der noch kein eigenes Bike hat) das beurteilen...
> 
> Sicher ein Specialized und TLD Fanboy




 saugut, vorallem als einsteiger merkt ma auch ob die teile gut oder shclecht sind, wirst sicher die neue bestzeit aufm dh abliefern


----------



## schokoei72 (12. August 2013)

Das ist das Ziel


----------



## inflameswetrust (25. August 2013)

gibts das luftkissen eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Dusius (25. August 2013)

Ja


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. August 2013)

Macht Lac Blanc Ende September zu? Hab auf deren Seite nur Öffnungszeiten bis Ende September gefunden.


----------



## dinamo79 (26. August 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Macht Lac Blanc Ende September zu? Hab auf deren Seite nur Öffnungszeiten bis Ende September gefunden.


 
Ja, nach dem 29.09. ist Feierabend bis irgendwann Mitte Mai 2014.

P.S. War am Samstag da, entgegen der Wetterprognose (Regen erst gegen nachmittag) began es bereits kurz vor 11h an zu schütten und ich war schon am Grübeln, ob ich wieder gehe - kam am Vortag erst aus dem sonnigen Süden. 
Irgendwann gegen 13h stoppte der Regen und die meisten hatten scheinbar nur ein Halb-Tages-Ticket, denn nach 14h war es am Lift nahezu leer und die Streckenbedingungen gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. August 2013)

Schade, dann werde ich es diese Jahr wohl nicht mehr hin schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLoch (1. September 2013)

Ich wollte vorm Saisonschluß noch ein Wochenende nach Lac Blac, nämlich vom 13.-15.9.
Ist zufällig noch jemand am Start, mit dem man die Eine oder Andere Runde fahren könnte? Zusammen machts doch immer mehr Spaß


----------



## Saci (6. September 2013)

Fährt Morgen Zufällig Jemand aus KA (oder umgebung) nach LAc und hat nochn Platz frei?


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. September 2013)

Kann man in Lac Blanc Schutzausrüstung ausleihen? Plane am We mit meinem Bruder anzutanzen. Wie ist der Streckenzustand? Wenns jetzt die Woche regnet aber am We trocken sein soll braucht man dann da trotzdem Matschreifen oder wie ist das da untergrundtechnisch? Minion oder Dirty Dan?


----------



## psychorad!cal (19. September 2013)

Gibt Schutzausrüstung zu mieten.Waren mal an einem krass veregneten Tag dort und mein HighrollerII hatte sehr guten Grip,denke nicht das du einen Schlammreifen brauchst.


----------



## kleinerHai (19. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann man in Lac Blanc Schutzausrüstung ausleihen? Plane am We mit meinem Bruder anzutanzen. Wie ist der Streckenzustand? Wenns jetzt die Woche regnet aber am We trocken sein soll braucht man dann da trotzdem Matschreifen oder wie ist das da untergrundtechnisch? Minion oder Dirty Dan?



Schlammreifen brauchst nicht, Boden und Felsen sind eher sandig und haben immer einen Rest Grip. Minions reichen.


----------



## wesone (20. September 2013)

Hi,   Hat zufällig noch spontan jemand Lust am WE mit nach Lac Blanc zu kommen ?  Möchte gerne am WE runterdüsen aber irgendwie will keiner mitkommen.  ps. kennt jemand eine einigermaßen günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Parknähe ( so zwischen 30 -40 Euro die Nacht ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (20. September 2013)

Hej,
wir sind morgen laut momentanem Stand mit 6 Leuten dort fahren aber abends wieder nach Hause. 

Danke für die Infos mit den Reifen! Die gleiche Frage wollte ich auch noch stellen


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2013)

Wetter sieht ja leider noch ziemlich bescheiden aus. 

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm


----------



## kleinerHai (20. September 2013)

wetter wird doch super?!
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_CH/wetter/vorhersage/woche/le-bonhomme_fr_43705?locref=last


----------



## anulu (20. September 2013)

Wetter is doch top! Kein Regen


----------



## aufgehts (20. September 2013)

web-cams können halt nicht in die zukunft schauen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2013)

naja ich dachte halt weils auf der Webcam noch am Boden ziemlich nass ausschaut und mein Bruder halt noch nie im Bikepark war aber egal...


----------



## Downthe (20. September 2013)

Wir fahren morgen früh nach Lac, Wetter ist mir schnuppe dann wird's eben rutschig.


----------



## couchrider (21. September 2013)

war am 8. in lac blanc bei schlechtem wetter. vorne mary in 2.5 und hinten dhr2. hat gut gefunzt. am so fahr ich dort die mary vorn und hinten nen neuen dhr


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2013)

Aus den Sonstigen Bikethemen: 

Diebstal eines La Pierre im Bikepark Lac Blanc
Original in ENGLISCH             #*4258* Übersetzung:

Hallo, 

zunächst einmal, tut mir wirklich leid für meinen Beitrag in Englisch,
aber ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Niveau in der  deutschen Sprache... 

Gestern (22.09.2013) jemand hat gestohlen mein Fahrrad im
 Bikepark Lac Blanc in Frankreich...  Viele Menschen teilen bereits 
diese Tatsache in Frankreich, aber ich weiß, dass  es viele Deutsche gibt,
 die in diesem Bikepark fahren, so dass ich auch hier poste. 












Rahmen:  Lapierre DH 720 Pendbox,  Größe S,  2012
Stoßdämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 Kashima
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer RC
Kurbel: Gravity Moto X 
Raceface Ring, blau
Pedale Nukeproof Electron, weiß
Kettenführung:  E-dreizehn
Vorbau: Sunline Vone
Sattelstütze: Lapierre 
Lenke:r Raceface Atlas, blau
Griffe: Lapierre weiß lock-on
Schaltwerk: Sram X9, weiß
Schalthebel: Sram X7 
Bremsen: Shimano Saint-M820
Sattel: SDG Circuit, blau
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo blau, mit Mavic EX721 (ohne Aufkleber)
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary

Hinweis: Lenker und Vorbau sind blau-weiß gestreift, das  Schaltwerk ebenfalls.
Eine der 4 hinteren Schrauben am Schaltauge ist Chrom,  die 3 anderen sind schwarz.

_______________________________________________


Bitte, kann mir jemand hier übersetzen? Dies ist sehr wichtig für mich ...

Ich weiß nicht, welcher Bereich in der Nähe des Lac Blanc in 
Deutschland, wenn jemand könnte diesen Beitrag im passenden 
Unterforum   'Lokale Bikeforen' posten, es wäre toll zu übertragen!

Und  fühlt euch  frei diesen Post  weiter zu posten (in Frankreich, z.Bsp,  
haben wir eine Facebook-Seite für gestohlene Fahrräder).

Danke.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2013)

Ich komm mir ja immer blöd vor wenn ich die Räder im Park nicht unbeaufsichtigt rumstehen lasse aber da sieht man mal wieder wie nötig das doch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (23. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich komm mir ja immer blöd vor wenn ich die Räder im Park nicht unbeaufsichtigt rumstehen lasse aber da sieht man mal wieder wie nötig das doch ist.



hat ein bisschen was von paranoid zu tun aber geht mir auch so


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2013)

Das ist nicht paranoid sondern eine realistische
 Einschätzung der harten Wirklichkeit.
Mein MTB ist IMMER IMMER IMMER in Sichtweite.


----------



## Eneite (23. September 2013)

The bike was in front of the 2 cables, just beside tables at the bottom of the chairlift. 
I took off protections in the veranda and 30 seconds later the bike wasn't here anymore...
I was at less than 10m of my bike and I could see it from where I was. 

Who lock his bike on the cable here ? I never see someone do it...


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2013)

Yeah exactly. I was there one day before with my brother and at the end of the day we hung our bikes on the cables and wanted to eat something. Then I was like "lets go inside" and my brother said that we shouldn't leave the bikes outside and I should go first. It's just that you don't expect that there are people among the laid-back afternoon-crowd who are there to snitch your bike but when it happens you kick yourself...


----------



## Eneite (23. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> It's just that you don't expect that there are people among the laid-back afternoon-crowd who are there to snitch your bike but when it happens you kick yourself...


Exactly...
I think that I was more careful than 80% of the riders with my bike. It was all I had. Unfortunatly one is enough...


----------



## afro-dieter (24. September 2013)

Feel very sorry for you, this seems to be the worst case Situation. 
Never worried about leaving my bike at the cables and felt very safe at Lac Blanc. And I'm not sure how to avoid such cases - maybe observation camera at the Bikeshop?

Hope one day the crowd catches the asshole while stealing...


----------



## Moe (30. September 2013)

Weiss jemand, ob der BP am kommenden Wochenende nochmal geöffnet hat?
Laut HP nur bis Ende September....


----------



## dinamo79 (30. September 2013)

Moe schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob der BP am kommenden Wochenende nochmal geöffnet hat?
> Laut HP nur bis Ende September....


 
Gestern war der letzte Tag in diesem Jahr


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. September 2013)

Schade habs dieses We nicht mehr geschafft. Verstehe auch nicht warum die nur am We aufmachen bei dem Zuspruch könnten die doch im Sommer locker die ganze Woche gut Umsatz machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (30. September 2013)

Da gestern der 4X vormittags wegen dem "chainless-Rennen" gesperrt war, bin ich auch mal wieder das letzte Stück der "cool/easy/smooth" gefahren und habe dann erst festgestellt, dass sie den Abschnitt umgebaut haben, d.h. nicht mehr die 3 kleinen Jumps, sondern nun zwei 180°-Anlieger - hatte den Umbau gar nicht mitbekommen.

Wie dem auch sei, LAc Blanc ist nun leider für 8 Monate dicht und bin mal gespannt, was sie im kommenden Jahr umbauen.


----------



## afro-dieter (30. September 2013)

denke der Park würde schon öfters aufmachen, hängt wahrscheinlich eher an den lokalen Naturschutz-Auflagen.


----------



## hömma (30. September 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> denke der Park würde schon öfters aufmachen, hängt wahrscheinlich eher an den lokalen Naturschutz-Auflagen.



Also ich war letzten Sommer an einem geöffneten Wochentag dort und da war schon sehr wenig los. Hab nur ganz selten mal nicht allein im Lift gesessen.


----------



## dinamo79 (30. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Also ich war letzten Sommer an einem geöffneten Wochentag dort und *da war schon sehr wenig los*. Hab nur ganz selten mal nicht allein im Lift gesessen.


 
Ich glaube daran wird es liegen, es ist wohl nicht wirtschaftlich und der Personalbedarf unter der Woche schwer einzuschätzen.

Für uns Biker wäre es zwar genial und ich würde mir sogar öfter einen freien Tag gönnen, aber für Betreiber wohl eher nicht lohnenswert, sonst würden sie ihn ja täglich öffnen.


----------



## evilthommy (5. Oktober 2013)

der park ist halt am a___ der welt... daher ist sicher auch so wenig los, aber einer der besten parks


----------



## CrazyCoyote (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi ihr
Hätte mir jemand den link von dem Fotograf der da immer unterwegs ist.  Find den nimmer.
Danke!
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage gab es schon lange nicht mehr, Ewigkeiten her und ist in der Tat auch schwer zu finden, das letzte mal erwähnt wurde der Link irgendwo weit vorne, so auf Seite 27  

http://www.phazoll-photos.com/


----------



## prof.66 (8. März 2014)

Ich hol das mal aus der Versenkung, wir wollten im Juni ein Wochenende nach Lac Blanc und ich bin auf der suche nach einer Unterkunft.

Kann mir ja jemand was empfehlen ? Ich finde im Netz nicht ordentliches zum Vernüftigen Preis.


----------



## schablone (8. März 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich hol das mal aus der Versenkung, wir wollten im Juni ein Wochenende nach Lac Blanc und ich bin auf der suche nach einer Unterkunft.
> 
> Kann mir ja jemand was empfehlen ? Ich finde im Netz nicht ordentliches zum Vernüftigen Preis.



Wir sind öfters im Au Vieux Moulin in Lapoutroie. Ist nichts besonders, aber für eine Nacht in Ordnung.


----------



## Dusius (8. März 2014)

Kannst auch auf dem Parkplatz pennen


----------



## prof.66 (8. März 2014)

Ja das hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von Camping. Da ist mir ein Bett + Dusche lieber.


----------



## ketis (9. März 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich bin nicht so der Fan von Camping. Da ist mir ein Bett + Dusche lieber.



Es gibt dort duschen auf dem Parkplatz,  sogar lotto duschen.


----------



## prof.66 (9. März 2014)

Lotto duschen ?


----------



## ketis (13. März 2014)

Warm oder kaltes Wasser ist eher glück


----------



## evilthommy (13. März 2014)

hat mal jemand nen link oder so, von einer unterkunft, wo man über vatertag nen paar tage verbringen kann
mit deutsch oder englischer sprache


----------



## Dusius (1. Mai 2014)

Bals ist es ja wieder soweit und der Park macht auf. 
Kurze Frage: Die Saison Karte, kann ich auch ganz normal im Kartenverkauf kaufen oder muss ich da was spezielles machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (1. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bals ist es ja wieder soweit und der Park macht auf.
> Kurze Frage: Die Saison Karte, kann ich auch ganz normal im Kartenverkauf kaufen oder muss ich da was spezielles machen?



Die kannst du kaufen wie eine Tageskarte.


----------



## jatschek (1. Mai 2014)

Super,die frage hat sich mir auch gestellt. Dankö


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Is morgen irgend jemand in Lac Blanc?^^


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Mai 2014)

Jup


----------



## wesone (9. Mai 2014)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich morgen runter fahren soll,aber irgendwie hat keiner Bock mit zu kommen :-(.

Jetzt überlege ich alleine runter zu düsen.

Fährt zu fällig noch jemand aus der Gegend Bad Wildbad/Karlsruhe Morgen nach Lac *Blanc* runter.


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Also irgendwie haben jetzt auch alle abgesagt die eigentlich gehen wollten ^^ würde eventuell auch alleine hin fahren, könnten uns ja dort treffen.


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Mai 2014)

Nein kommt nicht, dann muss man nicht so lange am Lift warten


----------



## wesone (9. Mai 2014)

Also wirklich lange habe ich in Lac Blanc noch nie warten müßen.

Komm mal bei schönem Wetter zu uns nach Wildbad, dann weißt du was warten heißt.

@ Dusius   Klar können uns gerne unten Treffen, ich werde wahrscheinlich so gegen 11:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Mai 2014)

Ja der Lift ist gut, aber am Anfang letzter Session war war es mit den ganzen Schweizern  relativ voll. Wo dann deren life aufgemacht haben waren es nur noch max 5 min  aber ist trotzdem eigentlich immer schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin wohl schon gegen 10 da, fahre ein grünes rage ohne Decals und einen Urge Helm. Könnt mich einfach ansprechen, auch wenn ich manchmal nicht so aussehe (behaupten manche Leute immer mal wieder :-D ) bin ich eigentlich ganz nett ;-)


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Mai 2014)

Transition covert carbon schwarz, aber schon genug Leute mit denen ich ne Abfahrt mache  wollte  vlt mal im Lift


----------



## lowrider89 (9. Mai 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Nein kommt nicht, dann muss man nicht so lange am Lift warten



Wir sind ne Gruppe mit 9 Leuten Morgen xD


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Mai 2014)

Bitte habt Nen Platten am Auto oder so  Spaß, viel Spaß morgen


----------



## wesone (10. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ein weißes Haibike Zone mit einer schwarzen und einer weißen Felge und trage eine schwarz/grünen Giro Remedy Helm.


----------



## Fun-Master (10. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es momentan aus? Alles gut durch den Winter gekommen und fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (10. Mai 2014)

Hey... Ich war am Donnerstag da. Finde alles ziemlich ausgefahren. Auf dem Northshore auf La Roots gibt es keinen neuen Draht und teilweise ist das Holz kaputt. Der 4-Cross wurde neu gemacht und ist, wenn es trocken ist, auch gut fahrbar. Sonst wurde ab den Strecken die eine oder andere Veränderung vorgenommen und stellenweise ausgebessert...


----------



## MaxVanBaden (10. Mai 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,
wir würden gerne nächstes Wochenende im Bikepark verbringen. Campen wäre unsere erste Wahl, daher meine Frage an euch Veteranen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bikes sicher unter zu bringen? Vor Ort? Oder nehme ich meine Amy lieber mit in den Schlafsack? Hat jemand alternativ Erfahrung mit Ferienwohnungen in der Region?
Grüßle


----------



## Bloodshot (10. Mai 2014)

Wie es aussieht : Hmm merkwürdig, anstatt bremswellen zu beseitigen, machen sie lieber die 4X zu ner 4X Strecke die nicht oder schwer mit nem Dh zu fahren ist, Vorallem wenn es nass ist. Sind doppelt und dreifach Hügel, die man eben wenn es nass ist, nicht nehmen kann weil man zu langsam ist. 
Und bei der roots hat sich auch Nen paar Sachen verändert, der Einstieg ist unfahrbar, leichter und im hinteren Teil ist es gezwungen kurviger und bei nassem Boden rutschigen, da es neuer Boden ist. Ansonsten ist mir nix aufgefallen. 

Ich glaube Nen kann die bikes dem Shop geben, aber nicht sicher und kein Plan was das kostet


----------



## Bloodshot (10. Mai 2014)

Und ja eben das Northshore auf der roots ist ein Witz, wenn man davor durch eine Pfütze gefahren ist (was immer passiert, da die Strecke im Wald liegt) ist das mehr drivt und man sieht ab und zu jmd neben der Strecke liegen


----------



## Dusius (10. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe mal keinen von euch gesehen heute 
Bis auf dein einfacheren einstieg bei der Roots sind mir keine großen Änderungen aufgefallen Irgendwie schade, ich mochte den alten Einstieg.
Schöner herrichten hätten sie das ganze schon können aber ich finde es geht noch. Macht alles ne Menge Spaß und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste mal  
Am schlimmsten fand ich allerdings die biker die zu dumm sind bis vier zu zählen und zu dritt mit dem Lift fahren während 200 andere Warten.


----------



## wesone (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Also ich war da .

Aber so heftig voll wie heute habe es noch nie erlebt.

Was waren das eigentlich für Bikestände oberhalb vom Sesellift, konnte man da Testbikes ausleihen ?

und stimmt der 4x Abschnitt ist mit nem DH BIke echt scheiße zu fahren.


----------



## Bloodshot (10. Mai 2014)

Ist immer so am Session Start, lac macht früh auf und lockt die Schweizer und Co an. Und der Lift handled das doch trotzdem gut  

Ja waren es  wollte mal ne lefty fahren, aber vergessen


----------



## Dusius (10. Mai 2014)

Hmm ka war nicht dort an dem Stand.
Stimmt, der 4x Abschnitt ist total behindert, da fahre ich lieber links lag.


----------



## shield (11. Mai 2014)

meint ihr den 4x abschnitt den letzten teil runter zum lift?


----------



## Bloodshot (11. Mai 2014)

Ja,  die la 4 cross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (12. Mai 2014)

War am Donnerstag und Freitag in Lac Blanc, hatte mir extra frei genommen, weil ich dachte, dass an den beiden Tagen weniger los sein wird. Dummerweise hatte ich nicht recherchiert, dass Donnerstag in Frankreich frei war und so war es dann doch recht voll, dafür war der Freitag leer und man musste am Lift nie anstehen, sondern konnte direkt durchfahren.

Donnerstag war dafür das Wetter besser und zum Mittag hin waren die Strecken griptechnisch super, am Freitag war es dann matschiger und rutschiger, gefühlt war mein Bike jedes mal nach der Flow 2 kg schwerer 
Die Änderungen auf der 4Cross wurden ja schon erwähnt, war über die Änderungen auch überrascht und flüssig fahren konnte ich da nicht.

Ansonsten sind wir mal gespannt, ob sie während der Saison noch etwas machen.


----------



## Bloodshot (12. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich, die bremswellen vor dem Wald auf der fat und auf der smooth (geil zum richtig durchballern ) müssen weg. Ich finde die Anfängerstrecken müssen top sein und auch auf der nuts sollten Sie die steinfelder wieder ein bisschen auffüllen


----------



## wesone (12. Mai 2014)

Also die Nuts fand ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt gut zu fahren, aber ich bin sonst auch Wildbader verhältnisse gewohnt  ;-).


----------



## Bloodshot (12. Mai 2014)

Ja die nuts ist noch ohne Probleme fahrbar, nur nach dem steinfeld wird eben die ideallinie immer tiefer  
Und halt der umgekippt Baum als "Änderung" der Linie, aber stören tut der nicht nur sollte man vorbereitet sein wenn man seine Linie unten entlang hatte


----------



## Loamer (13. Mai 2014)

Die Nuts ist super wie sie ist! Muss man halt über die Steine hinweg segeln 

Andere Frage: Weiß hier irgendjemand, ob es geduldet wird, unter der Woche (wenn der Park eigentlich zu hat) fahren zu gehen und halt selbst hochschiebt? Oder sehen die Betreiber das nicht gerne, vllt. wegen der Versicherung und so... ? Ich möchte ja keinen Ärger


----------



## dinamo79 (13. Mai 2014)

Ohne Gewähr würde ich schätzen, dass es ihnen nichts ausmacht, da man ja auch an "offenen" Tagen nicht zwingend mit Versicherung fahren muss.
Aber ob es sich wirklich lohnt, ist die andere Frage: einen Downhiller über 300hm hochschieben machst du höchstens 2-3 mal, dann wird dir die Freude vermutlich vergehen.


----------



## shield (13. Mai 2014)

deswegen das enduro ratt mitnehme


----------



## Loamer (13. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, dass denke ich auch. Werde es wohl einfach mal machen. Da hast du Recht, zum richtig fahren lohnt sich dass nicht. Wir wollten aber ein kleines Video in Lac Blanc machen und wenn dort Hochbetrieb ist, stell ich mir das ziemlich stressig vor.... Dann lieber ein bisschen mehr schieben, dafür aber seine Ruhe haben


----------



## Bloodshot (13. Mai 2014)

Musst noch Nen Monat warten dann ist wenig los am Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (13. Mai 2014)

Für ein Video sollte es sich allemal lohnen, die meisten Lac Blanc Team Videos auf ihrer Seite wurden offensichtlich auch immer an Tagen ohne offiziellen Betrieb gedreht. Und da könnt ihr euch einen Tag mit besserem Wetter aussuchen, an den Wochenenden muss man nehmen, was kommt


----------



## afro-dieter (14. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Streckenbauer es nicht geil finden, wenn du Ihnen in die Baustelle fährst - aber wenn da niemand ist, viel Spaß!


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2014)

geht jemand am wochenende?
ich hatte vor mal wieder zu gehen, aber es wird bestimmt viel los sein...
wie wars denn das letzte WE?


----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Letztes WE war es extrem voll ;-)


----------



## Khakiflame (14. Mai 2014)

da war aber auch eröffnung ;-)


----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Das we wird sicher auch was los sein soll ja tolles Wetter werden. Aber der Lift ist ja schnell die Biker sind nur oft zu dumm sich zu viert drauf zu setzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Mai 2014)

Hey, weiss jemand ob man auf dem Parkplatz Zelten darf / im parkenden Bulli schlafen darf?
Ansonsten: Wer weiss einen Campingplatz in der Nähe?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Darf man, aber Müll mitnehmen


----------



## Fun-Master (14. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen auch dieses We hin, wie lange steht man denn da dann ca. am Lift wenn es so extrem voll ist?


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2014)

jo wir haben letztes jahr auch gecampt! absolut kein problem!


----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Also so 15 minuten


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2014)

das is halb so lange wie in wildbad!


----------



## Fun-Master (14. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht das aus mit Wlan dort? In viele Parks hat man ja welches frei verfügbar (Spicak, Leogang, ...), gibt's da in Lac Blanc auch was?


----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Glaub kaum, habe ich aber auch noch nicht getestet gehe da zum biken hin und wenn ich über Nacht bleibe mit Freunden. Da brauchst kein Internet.
Auf dem Parkplatz gibt es aber ganz sicher kein WLAN


----------



## Bloodshot (15. Mai 2014)

Kann wer am We mich noch mitnehmen aus Freiburg und Umgebung? 

Und lang ist es nie wirklich verglichen zu anderen bike Parks. Vlt 10 Minuten


----------



## kasteller (15. Mai 2014)

Laut Homeepage ist ja am 24.und 25. 05. 2014 ein Rennen angesagt.

ist der Park trotzdem offen, bzw welche Einschränkungen gibt es ?
Weiss jemand genaueres?

Bei 3 Stunden Anfahrt will ich eigentlich nicht nur die "easy" fahren.....
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2014)

Hmm also ein Rennen wäre sicher auf der Nuts, das ist aber blöd, wollte an dem WE auch nach Lac Blanc. In dem Fall aber wohl eher nicht ^^


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn Rennen sind, kann man trotzdem fahren. Es sind Teile von La Nuts und La Flow gesperrt. Rennteilnehmer haben am Lift Vorrang...


----------



## kasteller (16. Mai 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Infos, dann werde ich meinen Besuch verschieben!
Laut Homepage sind das ja bis zu 300 Teilnehmer, überigens diese " neue " 
Homepage ist ne Katastrophe, besonders diese Googleübersetzung!
Wer macht bei denen eigentlich das Marketing, die haben doch mindestens 50% deutschsprachige Parkbesucher.


----------



## orangerauch (22. Mai 2014)




----------



## Riderman (23. Mai 2014)

kasteller schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für eure Infos, dann werde ich meinen Besuch verschieben!
> Laut Homepage sind das ja bis zu 300 Teilnehmer, überigens diese " neue "
> Homepage ist ne Katastrophe, besonders diese Googleübersetzung!
> Wer macht bei denen eigentlich das Marketing, die haben doch mindestens 50% deutschsprachige Parkbesucher.


 
du lernst fürs Leben nicht für die Schule, gilt auch für Französisch.


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Mai 2014)

kasteller schrieb:


> Homepage ist ne Katastrophe, besonders diese Googleübersetzung!



Was erwartest du denn? Es sind Franzosen. Die google translate Seite ist verlinkt und am Ticket-Schalter wird sogar gebrochen deutsch gesprochen, für Frankreich ist das schon echt top


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Ist da nächsten Freitag auf? Wollte mal hin und war noch nie da.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Ja


----------



## Fun-Master (24. Mai 2014)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afro-dieter (27. Mai 2014)

hat jemand schon mal den 10 % Discount auf die Lifttickets bei ner 11 Mann Gruppe bekommen? Wir sind 12 entspannte Esslinger, sagt Hallo wenn Ihr auch zwischen Mi Abend und Sa Mittag entspannt in Lac seid


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Mai 2014)

Sooo viele? Ich hab gehört, Lac soll total scheiße sein und den Rabatt bekommt man auch net, und überhaupt es soll auch scheiß Wetter sein und so


----------



## MarkusTrovato (27. Mai 2014)

hi bikers ich geb dir schon recht das kann gar nix

ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit ein bike dort zu leihen aber irgendwie bekomm ich keine mail raus und anrufen geht auch net so wirklich. weiß jemand was ......

ich geh aber erst am 19.07 hin ....

grüßle


----------



## afro-dieter (27. Mai 2014)

den Leihbike-Service finde ich auch nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass die das nicht mehr anbieten.
Unter Kontakt antwortet nur irgendein Tourismus Fuzzi.

Und ihr 2 dürft auch ruhig grußlos weitergehen


----------



## Dusius (27. Mai 2014)

Die Leihbikes dort sind halt auch richtige Schrottbikes...


----------



## st3ncil (27. Mai 2014)

haben seit diesem Jahr neue fury's, sehen ganz oke aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (27. Mai 2014)

"seit"

Die Bikes sind in einem total schrottigem Zustand, aber wers mag


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind in einem total schrottigem Zustand, aber wers mag



Die alten waren in nem grausamen Zustand, wenn die neu sind seit diesem Jahr könnte man ja Glück haben. Wenn ich dran denk werf ich mal nen Blick drüber und schreib was dazu, bin dieses WE dort. 



afro-dieter schrieb:


> Und ihr 2 dürft auch ruhig grußlos weitergehen


----------



## MarkusTrovato (27. Mai 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Die alten waren in nem grausamen Zustand, wenn die neu sind seit diesem Jahr könnte man ja Glück haben. Wenn ich dran denk werf ich mal nen Blick drüber und schreib was dazu, bin dieses WE dort.


oh man ich leider nicht.
hi ich werde mir noch ein freerider zulegen aber mein marathonfully dafür zerstören seh ich halt net ein 
ich hab das schon zu oft gemacht.(auf dhstrecken)kaputt ist es noch nicht.
aber könntest du mal fragen ob ich ihn telefonisch oder per mail erreichen kann im verleihschop (wenn es sich so ergibt).
nur kein stress
grüßle


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Mai 2014)

highspeed-raver schrieb:


> aber könntest du mal fragen ob ich ihn telefonisch oder per mail erreichen kann im verleihschop (wenn es sich so ergibt).



Ich kanns versuchen, aber das mit der Kommunikation is da immer n bissi kompliziert . Falls ich jemand find der gebrochen deutsch oder english sprechen kann klärs ichs ab  (in der Hoffnung dass ich es net vergess ^^)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig die Adresse fürs Navi?


----------



## Fun-Master (28. Mai 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig die Adresse fürs Navi?


Google? Auberge du vallon, 68650 Le Bonhomme


----------



## Bloodshot (28. Mai 2014)

Die alten bikes sind echt kacke, wenn dann wirklich früh da sein und drauf bestehen Nen ht zu bekommen oder wo anders eins ausleihen (wenn man Platz im Auto hat). 

Die sprechen besser Deutsch als englisch ;D


----------



## MarkusTrovato (28. Mai 2014)

hi
danke mal vorab.
ja die Kommunikation in deutsch und englisch lässt dort sehr zu wünschen übrig. Man sollte nicht glauben, das man eigentlich aus Deutschland grad rüberspucken kann und keiner versteht einen.
Platz hab ich, wir sind nur zu dritt. 2 DHer auf dem Heckträger und mein fully schmeiß ich hinten rein.
wenn jemand was weiß wo ich einen freerider oder downhiller zum leihen in größe s aus dem Pforzheimer raum bekomm, dann her mit der info. Reifen nehme ich selbstverständlich meine, sofern es 26zoll ist.

grüßle


----------



## jatschek (29. Mai 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


>



 mach dir nichs draus, der kapiert keinen sarkasmus.


----------



## wesone (29. Mai 2014)

highspeed-raver schrieb:


> wenn jemand was weiß wo ich einen freerider oder downhiller zum leihen in größe s aus dem Pforzheimer raum bekomm, dann her mit der info. Reifen nehme ich selbstverständlich meine, sofern es 26zoll ist.
> 
> grüßle



In Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afro-dieter (29. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand in oder auf dem weg nach Lac und kann für einen Kumpel eine linke hollow tech 2 Kurbel oder einen Satz mitbringen? Geld ist zweitrangig 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eyny (30. Mai 2014)

weiss jemand was es kostet wenn man ein Bike inkl. Protektoren ausleiht?


----------



## Dusius (31. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht dein Leben.. war gestern und heute in Lac Blanc, was man da so für Dinge sieht von Leuten die nichtmal gescheit geradeaus fahren können.... Und dann wundern sie sich wenn sie abgeholt werden müssen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, Gestern war hart.


----------



## Dusius (31. Mai 2014)

Vieles was dort passiert muss einfach nicht sein, der Großteil sind Leute die sich das zeug nicht anschauen und einfach mal drauf los fahren, sich total überschätzen... Ich würde mal gerne wissen, was in denen so vor sich geht, nicht nur dass sie sich selbst schaden, sie schaden allen mit ihren dummen Aktionen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Mai 2014)

Richtig. Könnte der Grund für die zwei Helis gestern gewesen sein.


----------



## Dusius (31. Mai 2014)

Nicht könnte, es war definitiv so, ich habe es gesehen.


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Mai 2014)

Ist doch fast immer so. Denken ist bei vielen irgendwie nicht sooo beliebt...Naja, was willst machen.

Thema Leibikes: Für Leihbikes haben die GT nen ganz akzeptablen Eindruck gemacht. Pflege von Leihbikes is ja immer so ne Sache, von daher natürlich trotzdem gut möglich dass du n Schrottrad bekommst. Es stand da was von wegen reservieren auf der Homepage nachschaun, aber ich vemrute das hast du schon getan. Kommunikation hat aber irgendwie nicht so geklappt, von daher hab ich da nix rausbekommen. Vielleicht hilfts ja jemand anders noch, hast ja noch a weng bis dahin


----------



## Dusius (31. Mai 2014)

Reservation ist aber sicher möglich, morgens stehen immer reservierte Bikes vor dem Verleih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Mai 2014)

70€ pro Tag. Kollege hat seins bei der ersten Fahrt geschrottet und hat sich eins leihen müssen.


----------



## MarkusTrovato (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Leihbike + Protektoren 100€

danke für s schauen und wie war´s?


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juni 2014)

@Dusius:
Kannst du bitte mal kurz schildern was passiert ist?
Nicht, dass ich sensationsgeil bin, aber wenn man dort ist und mitbekommt, dass zwei Helis kommen, mindestens einer mit Seilwinde geborgen werden muss und auch noch mindestens ein dritter mit dem Jeep runter transportiert wird, wirds einem ganz anders und man möchte wissen was vorgefallen ist.
Nicht zuletzt um auch aus den Fehlern von anderen zu lernen.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

Und ich dachte die zwei mal Krankenwagen am Samstag waren schon viel, aber wenn am Freitag auch zwei mal der Heli da war, dann war es kein gutes Wochenende was Verletzungen betrifft.

Weiss man auf welchen Strecken es passierte? Ich sehe es wie Sasse, bin auch nicht sensationsgeil, aber man kann immer auch noch Erkenntnisse für sich selbst gewinnen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Juni 2014)

War die La Fat wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Zumindest am Freitag. Sasse, lorrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2014)

Is richtig Sven, das war die La Fat kurz nach dem Corner-Sprung auf der parallelen Streckenführung zum großen Tabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (2. Juni 2014)

jop, wir dachten auch erst, dass der sich am großen Table rausgeschossen hat, aber vermutlich wars der step down neben dran (am Freitag) - wie das passiert ist konnte uns auch keiner sagen. Am Samstag standen wir wieder an dem Einstieg, fährt einer mit Halbschale über den Drop davor, das VR taucht weg und ab übern Lenker - auch wieder einer überschätzt bzw. ungesehen gefahren  - ist aber zum Glücl nichts passiert.

Ich war nun das erste mal dort - 3 Tage am Stück (Do - Fr). Die Fat ist echt geil, ebenso wie die Flow ab dem Wald (besonders Freitags nach etwas Regen ), aber den Sinn von easy/kool versteh ich nur bedingt- ähneln sich viel zu arg. Mmn fehlen da bzw allgemein umfahrbare Tables/Sprünge für Anfänger; auf der easy die beiden holz drops und der mini holz table, dann gehts erst auf der Fat entsprechend weiter. Ebenso find ich den 4cross mit dem Triple und der "blockierten" Durchfahrt links unnötig verkompliziert. Abgesehen davon 3 richtig geile Tage!


----------



## Dusius (2. Juni 2014)

Das war am table der ja dann nur auf die andere Strecke geflogen und liegen geblieben.


----------



## evilthommy (2. Juni 2014)

weis den jemand, was ihm passiert ist, wenn er den table gesprungen ist und bis zur anderen strecken geflogen ist, muss es ja heftig gewesen sein, hab nur gesehen, wie er mit seilwinde abgeholt wurde. wünscht man niemandem.


----------



## afro-dieter (2. Juni 2014)

wir haben auch viel wilde Schei#e gesehen, Eltern die Ihre Kinder runtergejagt haben, obwohl diese mit dem Liftausstieg und dem Anrollen auf dem Zubringer schon überfordert waren. Wie meinte mein Kumpel: "Da kannst deine Kinder ja gleich von der Autobahnbrücke schmeißen"
Und einige von den Leuten, die am boden lagen, sind uns davor begegnet und waren leider teilweise echt überfordert.
Auf der Fat am großen Table gabs anscheinend einen Zusammenstoß mit Leuten von der Chickenline, is auch echt ne blöde stelle - Das sollte der Park mal überarbeiten / trennen, da gibts andauernd gefährliche Szenen
Die Easy, Smooth Cool und so sind entzerren das Parkpublikum, Einsteiger können da den ganzen Tag runterrollen und wir hatten Spaß und Abwechslung bei "Easy auf Speed".
Den 4cross muss man mal verstanden haben und fahren können, dann macht er echt Spaß. Sonst eher stressig...
Dafür find ich die neue Streckenführungen nach dem 4cross und der Easy line ganz witzig, auch weil breit und gut zum überholen.
In der Roots haben Sie leider die ganzen wilden Linien mit gefällten Baumen vernichtet, fand ich schade. 
Sonst alles in bestmöglichem Schuss, schneller Lift, freundliches Personal, immer noch absoluter Lieblingspark.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2014)

Puh, beim großenen Table auf der anderen Strecke gelandet? Da muss er ja gleichzeitig den Nachbrenner drin gehabt und die Richtung komplett verpeilt haben. oO
Und wie kommen denn da die vorher erwähnten schlechten Leihbikes mit ins Spiel?


----------



## Dusius (2. Juni 2014)

Der Kerl hatte schon den ersten kleinen Sprung nach dem drop nicht geschafft.. dann ist er hoch gedchlingert und Richtung table. Da dachte ich mit schon, Tu das nicht... Er tat es aber doch. Zu langsam und total unsicher auf den table zu. Hat es dann nicht geschafft und ist auf die Landekante geflogen, zusammengestaucht und weg katapultiert. Dann fliegst halt erstmal drei oder vier meten in ein Loch.. 

Wir gesagt, ich denke der hat die Strecke nicht einmal angeschaut und hatte auch nicht das nötige fahrerische können.

Was ihm passiert ist weiß ich nicht, er war nicht ansprechbar als er am Boden lag.


Die Leihbikes haben damit nichts zu tun, sicher sind sie schon.
Weiß auch nicht ob es eins war, kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen.


----------



## evilthommy (2. Juni 2014)

ui, sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht, genau aus dem grund springe ich den nicht, da kommt man einfach so hoch raus, wenn man dann nicht die landung trifft hat man einfach verloren..


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

clemsi schrieb:


> ...
> . Ebenso find ich den 4cross mit dem Triple und der "blockierten" Durchfahrt links unnötig verkompliziert. Abgesehen davon 3 richtig geile Tage!


 
Der erste "Triple" auf dem 4cross war letztes Jahr noch ein Double. Generell habe ich mit dem neuen 4cross etwas mehr Mühe, letztes Jahr konnte ich ihn noch recht gut fahren, jetzt muss man ihn entweder schnell fahren, um die doubles zu schaffen oder eher Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen, für so Fahrer wie mich (kein Anfänger, aber die Doubles sind mir zu weit) sind sie eher nicht flüssig gebaut.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Fat scheint sowohl für die guten als auch die weniger versierten ein Magnet zu sein - seit es mich vor 2 Jahren mal an dem Step Up/double nach der Drop-Batterie ausgehebelt hat (Vorderad kam noch hoch, HR blieb an der Kante hängen) meide ich die Fat jedoch. 

Sie verleitet meiner Meinung nach zu viele sich an Elemente ranzuwagen, die man besser noch lassen sollte.


----------



## clemsi (2. Juni 2014)

An dem Step-Up kannste doch links herrlich vorbeibürsten, ohne groß aus der spur zu kommen- da find ich andere stellen blöder zu umfahren. ich bin auch eher (über)vorsichtig- das bescherrt mir zwar auf der fat keinen durchgehenden flow (sämtliche doubles sowie 2 drops hab ich noch ausgelassen), aber auch keinen einzigen sturz in 3 tagen - war aber auch erst mein zweiter parkbesuch überhaupt.
Generell hats mir sehr getaugt, nur eben fehlt für (fortgeschrittene) Anfänger ein bißchen mehr zum üben (gerade einfache Sprünge/Tables usw.) - schade eigentlich, denn Potenzial dazu ist reichlich vorhanden auf den entsprechenden Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (2. Juni 2014)

so schlimm ist die fat jetzt auch nicht, gerade dort kann man eigentlich niedriege drops üben, gibt doch genug auf der strecke..
angefangen bei der drop batterie...


----------



## -Itchy- (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
gestern hat ein Fotograf mit externem Blitz auf Stativ, auf der Fat am Drop vor dem Corner und großem Tabel geschossen... weiß jmd., wer das war bzw. wo man seine Arbeit anschauen kann?


----------



## Dusius (2. Juni 2014)

wurde glaub schon ca. 100 Millionen mal hier gefragt  findest du ohne Probleme in diesem Thread wenn du bisschen suchst.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

clemsi schrieb:


> An dem Step-Up kannste doch links herrlich vorbeibürsten, ohne groß aus der spur zu kommen- da find ich andere stellen blöder zu umfahren. ..


 
Das ist ja das Problem, ich war so "drin" dass ich den nicht umfahren wollte, sondern war verleitet den step-up zu nehmen


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

evilthommy schrieb:


> so schlimm ist die fat jetzt auch nicht, gerade dort kann man eigentlich niedriege drops üben, gibt doch genug auf der strecke..
> angefangen bei der drop batterie...


 
Nein, schlimm ist sie nicht und man kann alles umfahren, aber die ist nach dem Mittag tendenziell voller als die anderen, so dass ich dann lieber auf der Flow oder roots bleibe


----------



## -Itchy- (2. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> wurde glaub schon ca. 100 Millionen mal hier gefragt  findest du ohne Probleme in diesem Thread wenn du bisschen suchst.



Ich bin mir recht sicher, zumindest bilde ich mir es ein, dass es nicht phazoll-photos war... andere Fotografen von dort kenne ich leider nicht.
Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe die Tastatur zu bemühen...


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Juni 2014)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher, zumindest bilde ich mir es ein, dass es nicht phazoll-photos war... andere Fotografen von dort kenne ich leider nicht.
> Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe die Tastatur zu bemühen...


 
Fotograf mit externem Blitz auf Stativ klingt aber sehr nach Phazoll. Ansonsten bleibt noch die Facebook Foto Seite

https://www.facebook.com/PhotoAmateurAuBikeparkDuLacBlancpageNonOfficielle


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Juni 2014)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher, zumindest bilde ich mir es ein, dass es nicht phazoll-photos war... andere Fotografen von dort kenne ich leider nicht.
> Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe die Tastatur zu bemühen...



Jau, ich glaube, der den du meinst war vorher auch in der ersten Anliegerkombi auf der La Fat gleich am Anfang. Phazoll-Fotos scheint das wohl nicht gewesen zu sein - zumindest sind die Fotos nicht auf der Seite online. Wenn du was rausfindest, sag bescheid


----------



## shield (3. Juni 2014)

wie zuverlässig ist denn die öffnugszeiten seite?
ich hätte diesen freitag zeit, allerdings soll der park da geschlossen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (3. Juni 2014)

Die ist 100% zuverlässige


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Juni 2014)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie das in Lac mit Saisonkarten läuft? Kann ich die einfach an der Kasse kaufen? Brauch ich n Passbild? Sonst noch was? Wäre cool wenn mir jemand auskunf geben könnte, danke schonmal.


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2014)

Einfach kaufen, die machen ein Bild mit der Webcam von dir.


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Einfach kaufen, die machen ein Bild mit der Webcam von dir.



Dann muss ich mich da hübsch machen?  Ok, super, danke für die Info.


----------



## shield (13. Juni 2014)

und nachher erkennt man dich sowieso nicht auf dem bild der saisonkarte  zumindest wars so beim kollegen auf seiner saisonkarte. hat auch seine vorteile


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2014)

Auf dir Karte selber kommt eh kein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (14. Juni 2014)

aber irgendwie gescannt wird doch das bild und dann auf nem bildschirm angezeigt oder?


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2014)

Das kann schon sein allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der Bildschirm stehen soll  
Würde meine trotzdem nicht weitergeben, wenn das dann doch mal auffällt ist sie sicher weg.


----------



## chris86 (18. Juni 2014)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser Zusatzversicherung, die man beim Ticketkauf für 2,50 dazu nehmen kann, auf sich?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab get es da vorallem um eine Versicherung der Rettungskosten. Wenn du da mim Heli rausgeholt wirst ist das ziemlich teuer und je nachdem wie du versichert bist übernimmt das deine Krankenkasse halt nicht. Ob sonst noch was drin ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, vielleicht kann jemand noch genauer definieren was genau versichert ist.


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2014)

Ich denke das ist auch ein bisschen Geldmacherei, gegen so etwas ist man normalerweise eh versichert. Wenn nicht sollte man das mal machen weil ka, ich sehe oft welche die abgeholt werden müssen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist auch ein bisschen Geldmacherei, gegen so etwas ist man normalerweise eh versichert. Wenn nicht sollte man das mal machen weil ka, ich sehe oft welche die abgeholt werden müssen


Ob das jede "normale" Krankenversicherung zahlt und dann eventuell noch im Ausland glaub ich nicht. Aber generell sollte man, wenn man diesen Sport (oder ähnlich risikante) so etwas versichern. Ist halt wieder die Frage ob sich das jeder leisten kann.


----------



## chris86 (18. Juni 2014)

Ist sowas nicht in nem Auslandskrankenschutz wie zum Beispiel vom ADAC mit drin?
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für euere Infos!

EDIT: gerade mal in den Leistungen des ADAC Auslandskrankenschutzes geschaut, da heißt es:
"Personen Bergung
Wenn Sie im Ausland erkranken oder verletzt werden und deshalb von einem Rettungsdienst gesucht, gerettet oder geborgen werden müssen, zahlen wir diese Kosten bis zu 2.600,- € pro Person."

Denke, dass das bei anderen Auslandskrankenschutzversicherungen auch so sein wird...


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2014)

Naja, so ne Abholung per Hubschrauber kostet auch schnell mal 10.000€
Unfallversicherung sollte man so oder so haben, wer sich die nicht leisten kann sollte nichts gefährliches machen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Naja, so ne Abholung per Hubschrauber kostet auch schnell mal 10.000€
> Unfallversicherung sollte man so oder so haben, wer sich die nicht leisten kann sollte nichts gefährliches machen.


Sehe ich auch so! Und die ADAC reicht bei Heli mit Sicheheit nicht voll und ganz aus. ich hab in Frankreich mal 1000 Euro für ne Bergung bezahlt. Da war lediglich der Krankenwagen und der Typ, der mich den Berg runter gefahren hat (im Aki oder wie das Ding heißt).
Ein bekannter hat mit einem auge bezahlt, da die Leute nicht sofort einen Heli bestellt haben wegen der Kosten/Versicherung. Er kann da jetzt nur noch 30% drauf sehen und das ohne Farbe...
Verischerung ist auch nicht gleich Versicherung...


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (18. Juni 2014)

So oft wie der Helikopter an den letzten Wochenenden da war, könnte sich der Bikepark so langsam einen eigenen anschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (20. Juni 2014)

also mein kollege wurde mal im skigebiet beim snowboarden mit nem gebrochenen schlüsselbein im heli abgeholt.
hat ihn dann später 1600 euro gekostet.


10.000€ find ich etwas überzogen.
dennoch werd ich die versicherung die nächsten male abschließen. macht glaub ich sinn.


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2014)

1600? da hat aber die KK noch was draufgelegt. Mit 1600 ist das nie und nimme bezahlt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Juni 2014)

1600€ für nen heli find ich auch sehr wenig. Aber okay, muss jeder selber wissen. Ich hab es in der Unfall und privaten mit drin. Über Kreditkarte ist auch noch was abgedeckt.
Muss jeder selber wissen was ihm seine Gesundheit Wert ist.


----------



## mikeymark (20. Juni 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Muss jeder selber wissen was ihm seine Gesundheit Wert ist.


Das sag mal denen, die dort in Boxershorts und Muskelshirt fahren!


----------



## wesone (20. Juni 2014)

Am besten einfach im Alpenverein Mitglied werden.

Da werden Rettungs und Bergungskosten übernommen ( viele Versicherungen zaghlen nämlich nicht bei Bikeunfällen ), außerdem unterstützt man zusätzlich noch Wegeinstandhaltungs Arbeiten in unseren Bergen usw.


----------



## chris86 (23. Juni 2014)

Nochmal kurz ein Gedanke von meiner Seite zum Versicherungsthema: Generell muss man ja auch überlegen, dass man eine Versicherung nicht zwingend immer über die höchstmöglichen anfallenden Kosten abschließen muss. Man kann sich ja eine Art "Selbstbeteiligung" vorbehalten.
Wir sind auf jeden Fall erfreulicherweise alle ohne größere Blessuren wieder die Heimfahrt angetreten... Und der Heli musste dieses Wochenende auch nicht anrücken. 

Hatten ein super Wochenende in Lac Blanc! War auch bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal.

Wobei uns eine Sache negativ aufgefallen ist: Wir haben die entspannte Atmosphäre und Zeltmöglichkeit auf dem Parkplatz, wie auch andere, sehr genossen. Mies finde ich, wenn dann einzelne Leute diese Regelung für die Zukunft gefährden, indem sie dann nicht mal ihren Müll mitnehmen können. Die größere Gruppe aus dem Allgäu, die mit mehreren Bussen, Transportern und Wohnwagen am Start war, hätte ihren Schei* ruhig wieder einpacken können...

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps vorab in diesem Thread!
Christian


----------



## afro-dieter (24. Juni 2014)

ich persönlich hab lieber den worst case abgedeckt als dann 15.000 Euro für irgendwelche Krankentransporte zu diversen Spezialkliniken zu bezahlen, falls man z.b. den Schuhmacher macht - die Zusatzversicherung, z.b. eine Tretradversicherung über die Arag (Mitgliedschaft bei nem Bikeverein) oder die DAV Zugehörigkeit, kostet auch kein Vermögen (+/- EUR 70,- im Jahr) 
Das Thema Eigenabsicherung muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, dafür sind wir ja alle schon groß.

Zum Thema Müll:
hab ich jetzt schon 3 mal in Folge unseren Camping Müll in Säcken gesammelt und vorne an der Unterseite der Werkstatt / Liftstation an die Wand gestellt. Dann den Leuten oben am Lift bescheid gesagt und ein Trinkgeld "pourboire" gegeben. 
Die Leute haben sich gefreut und sogar bedankt - denke so kann das noch ne Weile funktionieren. 

*Und die Assi-Camper kann man ruhig freundlich drauf hinweisen, dass Sie mit Ihrer faulen Arroganz das entspannte Wildcampen in Lac Blanc riskieren.*


----------



## mikeymark (24. Juni 2014)

@afro-dieter 
alles richtig gemacht, nachgedacht, und sich sozial Verhalten!
So sollte jeder handeln.

Ich bin auch Privat Unfall Versichert.
Und den Müll den ich mache, nehme ich mit nach Hause und entsorge ihn dann.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juni 2014)

Mal zum Versicherungsschutz des DAV, ich habe nachgefragt:

--------------------------------------------
wir haben Ihre Anfrage mit unserem Versicherer geklärt und können Ihnen folgende Antwort weiterleiten.

1. Wenn es sich beim Downhill-MTB um eine DAV-Veranstaltung handelt, dann besteht als DAV-Mitglied Versicherungsschutz des ASS.
2. Sollte es sich beim Downhill-MTB um keine DAV-Veranstaltung handeln, dann schützt der ASS:
a) bei der Ausübung einer „Alpinsportart“ b) wenn infolge eines Unfalls c) eine Bergrettung notwendig wird.

Versicherungsschutz besteht also grundsätzlich nur im alpinen Gelände. (Der Begriff „weltweit“ bezieht sich auf die Länder der Welt, nicht auf einzelne Gebiete.)
Der Versicherer beurteilt das ggf. je nach Umständen des konkreten Schadenfalls.

Darüber hinaus empfehlen wir Ihnen zusätzlich zur Mitgliedschaft im DAV den RSF (Reise-Sport- und Freizeit-Schutz) abzuschließen. Der RSF bietet Schutz bei Unfall unabhängig von den genaueren Trainingssituationen, also auch in flacheren Gebieten und auch für Krankheit im Ausland.

Nähere Informationen hierzu finden Sie auf unserer Homepage unter:
http://www.alpenverein.de/aktuelles...icherungen-versicherungsschutz_aid_10258.html.
--------------------------------------------

Für mich klingt es nicht danach, dass man hier als Downhiller optimal abgesichert ist. Alpines Gelände und Alpinsportart ist in meinen Augen ein zu schwammiger Begriff und lässt dem Versicherer im Zweifelsfall zu viel Schlupflöcher offen um am Ende doch nicht für die Kosten aufkommen zu müssen. Den kleinen Ameisenhügel in Beerfelden wird man sicher nicht als "alpin" bezeichnen können, bei LacBlanc wäre ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das tatsächlich als alpines Gelände klassifiziert werden kann.

Aber natürlich gibt es eine Zusatzversicherung mit der man den Leuten noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen kann. ;-)

In meinen Augen: Versicherer = Verbrecher.
Aber leider geht es auch nicht ohne sie, ich werde mich jedenfalls erstmal nach einer anderen sinnvollen Versicherungsmöglichkeit umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juni 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen: Versicherer = Verbrecher.
> Aber leider geht es auch nicht ohne sie, ich werde mich jedenfalls erstmal nach einer anderen sinnvollen Versicherungsmöglichkeit umschauen.



Seh ich genauso  Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach sowas, bin aber leider überhaupt nicht gut im mich um sowas kümmern . Wäre sehr cool wenn du kurz schreiben könntest (gerne auch PM wenn das sonst hier niemand interessiert) wenn du ne sinnvolle Versicherung findest.


----------



## mikeymark (26. Juni 2014)

Die Sparkasse bietet eine "Wohngebäude & Familienversicherung" an, in der ist auch die Private Unfallversicherung mit guter Deckung enthalten (je nach Vereinbarung). Über ein unabhängiges Wertgutachten sind dort auch meine Fahrräder komplett Versichert (Wohngebäude).

Aber der Beitritt in einem Alpenverein ist in meinen Augen das Sinnvollste, und man leistet auch nebenbei noch gutes und soziales für die Berglandschaft.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juni 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso  Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach sowas, bin aber leider überhaupt nicht gut im mich um sowas kümmern . Wäre sehr cool wenn du kurz schreiben könntest (gerne auch PM wenn das sonst hier niemand interessiert) wenn du ne sinnvolle Versicherung findest.



Kann ich machen, wenn ich dann noch daran denke. ;-)

Werde mich nämlich erst nach meinem Urlaub, also irgendwann im August, dem Thema widmen.


----------



## mikeymark (26. Juni 2014)

Kann vielleicht schon zu spät sein für dich!


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juni 2014)

Kann, muss aber nicht.
Auslandskrankenschutz habe ich schon mal, daher alles halb so wild.
Die beste Versicherung ist noch gesunder Menschenverstand und die Fähigkeit seine eigenen Grenzen einschätzen zu können.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Juni 2014)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Aber der Beitritt in einem Alpenverein ist in meinen Augen das Sinnvollste, und man leistet auch nebenbei noch gutes und soziales für die Berglandschaft.



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Wenn ich nun wüsste was da nun tatsächlich versichert ist. Das ist so ne s**** laber Welt, in der ich mich einfach nicht auskenne. Wie Sasse schon meinte - bin ich nun in Lac versichert oder nciht? Wie siehts in Beerfelden aus? Oder zahlt immer die DAV Versicherung wenn es unter Bergrettung fällt, und wenn es nicht Bergrettung ist zahlt immer ne normale Versicherung? Blöder s***** da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2014)

Is am Samstag jemand vor Ort? Hatte jetzt spontan keinen gefunden der mit kommt


----------



## shield (3. Juli 2014)

was meint ihr denn zum wochenende und dem wetter?

ich hab n bisschen bammel dass es am sonntag doch mehr runter macht als angekündigt. wäre dann überhaupt offen?


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Juli 2014)

shield schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn zum wochenende und dem wetter?



Zelten könnte evtl. nicht sooo geil sein, und Regenkleidung solltest du wohl mitnehmen 



shield schrieb:


> ich hab n bisschen bammel dass es am sonntag doch mehr runter macht als angekündigt. wäre dann überhaupt offen?



Konnte bisher noch keinen Wetterbericht finden der mir das Wetter in Lac sinnvoll vorhergesagt hat. Meiner Erfahrung nach ändert sich der Wetterbericht da alle paar Stunden...Letzen Sa war Fr Abend 8mm Niederschlag für den Nachmittag angekündigt, Sa morgen hieß es dann für Nachmittag nur noch Nieselregen, und als wir da waren hat es zwar morgens noch wie angekündigt geregnet, ab 13 Uhr war allerdings schönster Sonnenschein mit wenig Wolken bis Liftschluss...Lift läuft auch bei Regen, einzig bei Gewitter könnte ich mir vorstellen dass der Liftbetrieb vorrübergehend eingestellt werden muss. Und der Lac Boden ist ja eh genial - selbst bei richtig nass noch toll fahrbar, größtenteils fast besser als bei richtig trocken  Wenn es aufhört zu regnen trocknet der Boden auch innerhalb weniger Stunden größtenteils ab. Falls du Schlammreifen mitnehmen willst, dann keine mit zu langen Stollen (z.B. Wetscream). Es entsteht dort kein(kaum) tiefer schlamm.


----------



## shield (3. Juli 2014)

Das is mal ne Antwort. Vielen Dank!!

Wir wolle am Sonntag anreisen und nur den Tag über fahren. 
Es ist für mittags auf Wetter.com/.de usw ein Gewitter zum Mittag angekündigt. Ansonsten sehr sehr wenig Regen. Daher würde ich sagen die Jacke mitnehmen wenn es regnet.


----------



## dinamo79 (3. Juli 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Konnte bisher noch keinen Wetterbericht finden der mir das Wetter in Lac sinnvoll vorhergesagt hat. Meiner Erfahrung nach ändert sich der Wetterbericht da alle paar Stunden...Letzen Sa war Fr Abend 8mm Niederschlag für den Nachmittag angekündigt, Sa morgen hieß es dann für Nachmittag nur noch Nieselregen, und als wir da waren hat es zwar morgens noch wie angekündigt geregnet, ab 13 Uhr war allerdings schönster Sonnenschein mit wenig Wolken bis Liftschluss...Lift läuft auch bei Regen, einzig bei Gewitter könnte ich mir vorstellen dass der Liftbetrieb vorrübergehend eingestellt werden muss. Und der Lac Boden ist ja eh genial - selbst bei richtig nass noch toll fahrbar, größtenteils fast besser als bei richtig trocken  Wenn es aufhört zu regnen trocknet der Boden auch innerhalb weniger Stunden größtenteils ab. Falls du Schlammreifen mitnehmen willst, dann keine mit zu langen Stollen (z.B. Wetscream). Es entsteht dort kein(kaum) tiefer schlamm.


 
http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-montagne/le-lac-blanc/88230

Ist auf Tage im voraus zwar nicht immer ganz verlässlich, aber am Vorabend gibt es doch einen guten Indikator.

Und bei den Bodenverhältnissen kann ich nur beipflichten, am besten ist es nach einem leicht verregneten Tag, selbst wenn es am morgen noch etwas regnet, ist es nach dem Mittag perfekt, da ist Trockenheit viel mühsamer. Nach Regen sind Muddy Marys eigentlich ideal.


----------



## shield (3. Juli 2014)

dann bin ich ja mit meiner magischen maria vorne bestens aufgestellt


----------



## Fun-Master (13. Juli 2014)

Hat zufällig einer vor aus Nrw, oder auf dem Weg nach Lac Blanc wohnend (Strecke Frankfurt, Karlsruhe,... ) an den kommenden Wochenenden nach Lac Blanc zu fahren? Von Freunden hat keiner Zeit und alleine hinfahren will ich nicht. Ich habe ein Auto, kann also noch einen mitnehmen.


----------



## Mudge (15. Juli 2014)

Weiß einer, ob der Sprung-Airbag letzte Woche wieder in Takt war?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Juli 2014)

Vor ner Woche war ers glaub nicht, heute hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Wenn keine anderen Antworten, die mir widersprechen, kommen sollten, würde ich mal stark davon ausgehen, dass der immernoch defekt ist.


----------



## Mudge (16. Juli 2014)

Habe via E-Mail angefragt, Airbag ist wieder repariert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusTrovato (20. Juli 2014)

hi ich war am Samstag vor Ort. Der Airbag war aber nicht aufgeblasen.
war extrem geil.......es Wetter .


----------



## trialbock (21. Juli 2014)

highspeed-raver schrieb:


> hi ich war am Samstag vor Ort. Der Airbag war aber nicht aufgeblasen.
> war extrem geil.......es Wetter .


Doch der war recht späth aufgeblasen. müste  ca .15-16 uhr gewesen sein.
War auch Samstag da.


----------



## MarkusTrovato (21. Juli 2014)

stimmt ab 15 Uhr bin ich heim.........


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juli 2014)

trialbock schrieb:


> Doch der war recht späth aufgeblasen. müste  ca .15-16 uhr gewesen sein.
> War auch Samstag da.


Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Khakiflame (22. Juli 2014)

wie voll war es denn? musste man lange warten am lift? ich muss auch mal wieder nach lb, war nur an der eröffnung da, und da konnte man schonmal 10-15min warten bis man dran kam...


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Juli 2014)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> wie voll war es denn? musste man lange warten am lift? ich muss auch mal wieder nach lb, war nur an der eröffnung da, und da konnte man schonmal 10-15min warten bis man dran kam...



War nix los. Länger als 2 Minuten stand ich nie an, meistens deutlich kürzer^^.


----------



## Newmi (25. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand etwas über den Zustand der Leihbikes sagen? Sind die 70€ gerechtfertigt?
Ich hatte vor 4 Jahren mal eines geliehen, damals noch das Mongoose Pinn'r glaube ich, und das war ne Katastrophe. Nach 2 Abfahren sind mir fast die Pfoten abgefault, da die Bremse sehr viel Handkraft erforderte. Und das will ich nem Kollegen nicht zumuten.


----------



## Khakiflame (25. Juli 2014)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> War nix los. Länger als 2 Minuten stand ich nie an, meistens deutlich kürzer^^.


danke , dann gehts wohl demnächst mal wieder nach LB


----------



## Mudge (25. Juli 2014)

Newmi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas über den Zustand der Leihbikes sagen? Sind die 70€ gerechtfertigt?
> Ich hatte vor 4 Jahren mal eines geliehen, damals noch das Mongoose Pinn'r glaube ich, und das war ne Katastrophe. Nach 2 Abfahren sind mir fast die Pfoten abgefault, da die Bremse sehr viel Handkraft erforderte. Und das will ich nem Kollegen nicht zumuten.


 
Die haben diese Saison neue GT-Fury Alu-Rahmen. So wie ich das gesehn habe, wurden die einzelnen Parts von den Mongoose-Rädern an die GT-Rahmen geschraubt. Daher noch immer unter aller Sau und völlig überteuert. Habe einige im Lift gehört, die sich über die Gabeln und Bremsen beschwert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (25. Juli 2014)

Das mit den GT-Bikes hatte ich gelesen. Aber das die Haiopais die alten Parts wieder anbauen ist ganz großes Kino.
Da schauen wir lieber, das wir Privat ein Bike auftreiben können.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## ms06-rider (25. Juli 2014)

Nur n teil der Leihbikes sind GTs, sind immernoch einige alte Mongoose in Betrieb  Hatten neulich auch mal eins geliehen, nachdem wir es 3 oder 4 mal umgetauscht hatten, hatten wir dann eins, das ganz in Ordnung war (also für n Leihbike zummindest)^^


----------



## Newmi (31. Juli 2014)

Als wir angekommen sind und der Kollege das Bike in Empfang nahm, war es natürlich ein olles Mongoose. Er hatte auf dem Formular 80-90kg und 1,70m angegeben. Rahmengröße war "L". Naja, eine Abfahrt gemacht, grad mal 1/3 des Federwegs der Gabel nutzbar, wollten wir auf Größe "S" oder "M" wechseln. Da hat der Rasta-Gigi erst mal das Formular raus gezogen und auf den 80-90kg rum geritten. Er meinte, das die kleineren Bikes nicht für das Gewicht passen würden, bla bla. Etwas widerwillig hat er dann ein GT in Größe "M" raus gerückt. Das hat dann erheblich besser gepasst. Negativ war, das man die hintere Bremse bis fast an den Lenker ziehen konnte, und dazu noch die Bremsscheibe lose war.
Für 70€ könnte man eigentlich etwas mehr erwarten.
War trotzdem ein geiler Tag. Richtig schöne Sauerei.


----------



## Thebike69 (13. September 2014)

Suche ne gutr Unterkunft ab dem 18.09. -19.09. in Lac Blanc. 
Bitte um Tipps


----------



## afro-dieter (15. September 2014)

Dir ist bewusst, dass der Park nur Sa 20. und So 21.09. offen hat?
Unten an der Liftstation gibt es meines Wissens Zimmer, die man mieten kann. 
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/hebergement.htm


----------



## Thebike69 (15. September 2014)

Hi afro-dieter, Danke das wußte ich natürlich nicht,shit. Da hätte ich Zeit gehabt und dachte Donnerstags und Freitags ist nicht soviel los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. September 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hi afro-dieter, Danke das wußte ich natürlich nicht,shit. Da hätte ich Zeit gehabt und dachte Donnerstags und Freitags ist nicht soviel los



Wenn es nur um das wenig los geht, das ist normalerweise auch am We in Ordnung...


----------



## h-walk (23. September 2014)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass der Park nur Sa 20. und So 21.09. offen hat?



Falsch, das kommende WE 27/28. Sept. ist Saisonfinale...


----------



## afro-dieter (23. September 2014)

h-walk schrieb:


> Falsch, das kommende WE 27/28. Sept. ist Saisonfinale...


Les dir nochmal in Ruhe den Zusammenhang durch


----------



## dinamo79 (23. September 2014)

h-walk schrieb:


> Falsch, das kommende WE 27/28. Sept. ist Saisonfinale...


 
er bezog sich auf den Wunsch von thebike am 18. und 19.09. im Bikepark zu fahren, nicht auf das Abschlusswochenende


----------



## Thebike69 (23. September 2014)

h-walk schrieb:


> Falsch, das kommende WE 27/28. Sept. ist Saisonfinale...



Das war schon richtig was Afro-Dieter schrieb. Ich wollte vom 18-19.09.hin und da war zu


----------



## h-walk (23. September 2014)

OK, Sorry...hatte mich verwirrt, weil ich auch mit nem Kollegen am kommenden WE hin wollte und ich erst in den Fred geschaut habe und dann auf die HP.... Alles klar...

Gruss


----------



## schnellmued (25. September 2014)

h-walk schrieb:


> Falsch, das kommende WE 27/28. Sept. ist Saisonfinale...



Hallo
weiss jemand ob da der Park noch "regulaer" geoeffnet ist ? Da scheinen ja diverse Rennen die beiden Tage ueber zu laufen lt Webseite. Wollte da Samstag hinfahren ... Und aus dem was der Google Translator da uebersetzt werd ich nicht so ganz schlau 

mfg
Schnellmued


----------



## Thebike69 (25. September 2014)

Würde auch gerne hinfahren am Samstag. 
Ist was geboten????


----------



## ms06-rider (25. September 2014)

Puhhh, mein Französisch war ja nie gut und ist schon ziemlich eingerostet, aber ich glaube das wichtigste Verstanden zu haben  Falls ich was falsch verstanden haben sollte bitte korrigieren 

Der Park ist an dem Wochenende normal geöffnet. Alle Strecken sind befahrbar. Es finden allerdings einige Events statt und ich fürchte es wird recht voll =/ Das Event, das am meisten blockieren dürfte ist wohl das am Samstag morgen. Ein Wettbewerb, wer innerhalb 4 Stunden die meisten Abfahrten schafft. Werden also vermutlich einige noch assozialer fahren als sonst, noch mehr einem dumm in den Weg fahren oder einen nicht vorbei fahren lasssen als sonst... -.- Hat aber vielleicht den Vorteil, dass danach viele zu platt zum fahren sind  Ansonsten gibts noch n Chainless Rennen, Airbag Jump Wettbewerb und weitere kleinere Wettbewerbe.


----------



## psychorad!cal (20. März 2015)

Bald ist es wieder soweit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (25. März 2015)

Hab schon viel von Lac Blanc gehört. Geht auch ein Enduro? 160mm/160mm.


----------



## afro-dieter (25. März 2015)

Geht gut, wenn du nicht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in die DH Strecken (La Route und Le Nuts) reinknallst.
Sonst halt Drahtreifen aufziehen.


----------



## shield (25. März 2015)

ich war letztes jahr 2 oder 3 mal in lac blanc. bin alles ausser die DH strecke "La Nuts" gefahren.
alles super mit meinem 160mm enduro!


----------



## aufgehts (25. März 2015)

wann ist eigentlich saisonstart ???
ostern noch zuviel schnee auf der nordseite.....


----------



## Bowl (25. März 2015)

Okay danke Hat jemand Interesse mit zu kommen? Vll Juni 21.6 oder 27.6


----------



## dinamo79 (26. März 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> wann ist eigentlich saisonstart ???
> ostern noch zuviel schnee auf der nordseite.....


 
Am 08. Mai, dieses Jahr - auch wie letztes Jahr - wieder ein Donnerstag.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir extra Donnerstag und Freitag freigenommen in der Annahme, das da nicht viel los sein wird - erst in Colmar kam mir aufgrund der geschlossenen Geschäfte in den Sinn, dass in Frankreich Feiertag sein könnte! 

Der 08. Mai ist in Frankreich "Tag des Sieges" und der Bikepark wird bei einigermassen gutem Wetter wieder voll sein. Aber Freitag könnte dann wieder weniger los sein.


Edit:
Habe mich geirrt, der 08.05. ist zwar immernoch Eröffnungstag, allerdings ein Freitag und immernoch Feiertag. Wer also schon am Freitag kommt, sollte auch recht früh da sein (Parkplatz etc.)


----------



## aufgehts (26. März 2015)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Am 08. Mai, dieses Jahr - auch wie letztes Jahr - wieder ein Donnerstag.
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich mir extra Donnerstag und Freitag freigenommen in der Annahme, das da nicht viel los sein wird - erst in Colmar kam mir aufgrund der geschlossenen Geschäfte in den Sinn, dass in Frankreich Feiertag sein könnte!
> 
> ...



merci....


----------



## Deleted 337784 (27. März 2015)

Bowl schrieb:


> Okay danke Hat jemand Interesse mit zu kommen? Vll Juni 21.6 oder 27.6



Klar gerne bin dabei hast noch ein platz frei im auto für mich+bike.


----------



## Deleted 337784 (27. März 2015)

Wer hat eine mitfahrgelegnheit für mich von freiburg nach lac blanc....danke im voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (11. Mai 2015)

Wo ist denn der nächste Campingplatz? So dass man ohne Auto (entspannt) zum Park und zurück kommt. Gibts da was?
Werde wohl ab Mittwoch abend dort sein (trotz der üblen Wetterprognose).


----------



## Fun-Master (11. Mai 2015)

Kannst direkt auf dem Parkplatz da pennen. Haben da auch letztes Jahr im Auto geschlafen und alleine bist du da nicht.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Mai 2015)

Am Gipfel gibts auch ne Pension die für französische Verhältnisse echt ok is und auch relativ günstig.
Les terrasses du Lac Blanc heisst das Ding. 
Vom Liftausstieg aus etwa 300m nach links.


----------



## flametop (12. Mai 2015)

Danke. Duschen gibt's auch bei der Talstation?!


----------



## shield (12. Mai 2015)

Jop für 2 Euro oder so


----------



## flametop (12. Mai 2015)

Tipt top. Ist jemand ab morgen dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (22. September 2015)

Servus!

Weiß jemand, ob man am kommenden Samstag in Lac Blanc "normal" fahren kann?

Es findet nämlich von 10 bis 14 Uhr der "Endurance DH" Wettbewerb statt und aus der Beschreibung werde ich nicht schlau: Man muss so viele Abfahrten wie möglich machen, egal welche Strecke. Aber ob nur Rennteilnehmer fahren dürfen oder jeder, geht nicht aus der Beschreibung hervor.

Falls jemand letztes Jahr am Saisonabschlusswochenende da war und sagen kann, wie es ablief, wäre das sehr hilfreich.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## shield (22. September 2015)

könnte mir vorstellen dass das nur so nebenbei läuft, kann dir aber nicht genaues sagen. war noch nie dabei.

ich war am letzten WE dort und wollte fragen ob hier jemand weiss wo ich an die fotos komme die dort geschossen wurden bzw immer geschossen werden?!

grüße


----------



## ms06-rider (22. September 2015)

Schlimm die Franzosen. Nichmal auf Franösisch schreiben se klar hin ob der Park auch normal geöffnet hat. Nunja, auf der Liste geöffneter Tage stehen beide Tage normal drauf und bei den Events (da war auch so n Endurance DH mal dabei) bei denen ich bisher dort war, war immer auch normales Fahren möglich. Es wurde höchstens mal eine Strecke für ein Rennen gesperrt. Von daher würde ich einfach mal von normaler Öffnung ausgehen (ohne Gewähr, aber ich werd auch Samstag zum normal fahren hin fahren ). Die La Fat wird halt von 10-14 Uhr nicht angenehm befahrbar sein. Gibt ja sonst schon genug Deppen, die fahren wie die größten Arschlöcher, aber wenn dann auch noch Rennen ist (und Fat ist was Fahrzeit, Anstrengung und Spaß angeht die einzig logische Wahl) wirds da von total bescheuert fahrenden Franzosen nur so wimmeln.


----------



## psychorad!cal (22. September 2015)

Hell yeah verdammte scheisse,diese bekakten Froschfresser was soll der scheiss,einzig Deutsche Dowhillprolle haben das recht auf Ballern in Lac,Franz abschaffen und die Amtsprache Deutsch wieder einführen.


----------



## Endurix (22. September 2015)

Danke für die Informationen/Einschätzung!


Mal sehen, ob wir nicht doch am Sonntag fahren :-D


----------



## ms06-rider (22. September 2015)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Hell yeah verdammte scheisse,diese bekakten Froschfresser was soll der scheiss,einzig Deutsche Dowhillprolle haben das recht auf Ballern in Lac,Franz abschaffen und die Amtsprache Deutsch wieder einführen.



Bist du sicher dass du schonmal in Lac biken warst? Ich hatte schon einige gefährliche Situationen dort und weiste was - es waren immer Franzosen. Plötzlich los fahren ohne zu schauen und dabei auch noch direkt quer in die Landung von nem Sprung rein fahren...schauen, sehen dass dort jemand recht schnell angefahren kommt und trotzdem einfach losfahren... Versuchen an den unmöglichsten und engsten Stellen zu überholen und einem nicht einmal die Zeit geben ran zu fahren (Kollegen passiert)...Plötzlich stehen bleiben und nicht im Ansatz versuchen dabei von der Strecke runter zu gehen. Gibt natürlich auch Deutsche die sich genau so verhalten. Meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Franzosen übertreffen allerdings die mit Deutschen um ein Vielfaches. Und nein, so viel mehr Franzosen sinds in Lac garantiert nicht  Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass alle Franzosen sich so verhalten, sondern nur, dass die meisten die sich so verhalten Franzosen sind (und das ist n Unterschied, Mengelehre und so). Und wenn du Samstag dort auf der Fat bist wirst du schon sehen - die meisten die dich voll assi überholen werden Franzosen (geh zusätzlich noch davon aus, dass bei dem Rennen weit mehr Franzosen als Deutsche mitfahren) sein. Und somit ist meine Aussage absolut richtig, ob du sie magst oder nicht. Aber vermutlich wirst du mehr Franzosen finden, die sich halbwegs benehmen können, das ist schon richtig. In Zukunft empfehle ich erst nachzudenken bevor du mich hier als Nazi bezeichnest.






Endurix schrieb:


> Danke für die Informationen/Einschätzung!
> Mal sehen, ob wir nicht doch am Sonntag fahren :-D



Sonntag hats doch auch irgend n Rennen, oder? Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann war meine Erfahrung zu diesem Thema übrigens vor genau einem Jahr  (Siehe Anfang der Seite).


----------



## Badenser (22. September 2015)

@shield 
Das ist der Fotograf:  http://www.phazoll-photos.com/
Sind aber noch keine Bilder vom September dabei,wir waren am letzten Sonntag.
War mal wieder ein RIESENSPASS


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (22. September 2015)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Bist du sicher dass du schonmal in Lac biken warst? Ich hatte schon einige gefährliche Situationen dort und weiste was - es waren immer Franzosen. Plötzlich los fahren ohne zu schauen und dabei auch noch direkt quer in die Landung von nem Sprung rein fahren...schauen, sehen dass dort jemand recht schnell angefahren kommt und trotzdem einfach losfahren... Versuchen an den unmöglichsten und engsten Stellen zu überholen und einem nicht einmal die Zeit geben ran zu fahren (Kollegen passiert)...Plötzlich stehen bleiben und nicht im Ansatz versuchen dabei von der Strecke runter zu gehen. Gibt natürlich auch Deutsche die sich genau so verhalten. Meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Franzosen übertreffen allerdings die mit Deutschen um ein Vielfaches. Und nein, so viel mehr Franzosen sinds in Lac garantiert nicht  Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass alle Franzosen sich so verhalten, sondern nur, dass die meisten die sich so verhalten Franzosen sind (und das ist n Unterschied, Mengelehre und so). Und wenn du Samstag dort auf der Fat bist wirst du schon sehen - die meisten die dich voll assi überholen werden Franzosen (geh zusätzlich noch davon aus, dass bei dem Rennen weit mehr Franzosen als Deutsche mitfahren) sein. Und somit ist meine Aussage absolut richtig, ob du sie magst oder nicht. Aber vermutlich wirst du mehr Franzosen finden, die sich halbwegs benehmen können, das ist schon richtig. In Zukunft empfehle ich erst nachzudenken bevor du mich hier als Nazi bezeichnest.
> 
> Sonntag hats doch auch irgend n Rennen, oder? Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann war meine Erfahrung zu diesem Thema übrigens vor genau einem Jahr  (Siehe Anfang der Seite).




Vielleicht bist auch einfach nur viel zu langsam für die Franzosen


----------



## shield (22. September 2015)

Badenser schrieb:


> @shield
> Das ist der Fotograf:  http://www.phazoll-photos.com/
> Sind aber noch keine Bilder vom September dabei,wir waren am letzten Sonntag.
> War mal wieder ein RIESENSPASS


Super. Danke!

Wir waren auch am Sonntag. Sehr geil wie immer!


----------



## Endurix (22. September 2015)

@ms06-rider: Am Sonntag ist ein Chainless Rennen. Das dürfte keine 4h dauern. Es sei denn die fahren so auch uphill 

Und Dein Post vor einem Jahr war glaube ich auch eine Einschätzung. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Einschätzung zutraf. Auf jeden Fall danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (23. September 2015)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist auch einfach nur viel zu langsam für die Franzosen



Yeah right ^^. Mal davon abgesehen, selbst wenn es so wäre entschuldigt dass nicht, grob fahrlässig bis vorsätzlich andere in Gefahr zu bringen.



Endurix schrieb:


> @ms06-rider: Am Sonntag ist ein Chainless Rennen. Das dürfte keine 4h dauern. Es sei denn die fahren so auch uphill



 Das ist wohl war, dafür dürfte eine Strecke gesperrt sein. Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass du unbedingt Samstag gehen musst  Wenn Sonntag genauso gut ist für dich geh Sonntag, dann isses für mich am Samstag leerer ^^.



Endurix schrieb:


> Und Dein Post vor einem Jahr war glaube ich auch eine Einschätzung. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Einschätzung zutraf. Auf jeden Fall danke für die Info!



Teils. Dass die Strecken für den Normalbetrieb frei sind während des Rennens stand letztes Jahr explizit in der Ausschreibung. Die ist aber dieses jahr insgesamt schlampiger gestaltet. Ich war auch definitiv mal bei so nem 4h Rennen dort normal biken. Und da ich mir recht sicher bin dass ich letztes Jahr am letzten WE auch in Lac war, da ich jedes WE bin wenn nicht ich oder mein (Auto stellender) Kollege krank sind , gehe ich mal davon aus dass das letztes Jahr am letzten WE war.


----------



## Saci (23. September 2015)

Gehst dir eigentlich wieder gut Flo, seid ja dann recht zügig abgetigert nachdem es dich gelatzt hatte, iwas schlimmeres passiert?


----------



## ms06-rider (23. September 2015)

Saci schrieb:


> Gehst dir eigentlich wieder gut Flo, seid ja dann recht zügig abgetigert nachdem es dich gelatzt hatte, iwas schlimmeres passiert?



Ja geht es, aber das ist ja wohl eher PM stuff (Hast gleich ne Whats App Nachricht )


----------



## Teisho (27. September 2015)

War gestern dort, ging aber fand ich. 
Ich stand maximal 10min an, obwohl die Parkplätze fast komplett voll waren.
Auf der Strecken war schon was los, aber nie so, dass man das Gefühl hatte, es wäre zu voll.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. September 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> ging aber fand ich.
> Auf der Strecken war schon was los, aber nie so, dass man das Gefühl hatte, es wäre zu voll.



Gibts noch n zweites Lac Blanc? Zeitweise gings tatsächlich. Aber wir sind auch mal fast ne halbe Stunde angestanden. Dafür waren dann unglaublich viele Fahranfänger unterwegs, die auch noch dazu auf allen Strecken waren und einen andauernd ausgebremst haben. Sind um 4 nach vielleicht 6 Abfahrten abgezogen obwohl wir erst gegen 1 angefangen haben zu fahren weils einfach zu ätzend war. Am Lift fand ich s auch nicht sooo schlimm, zummindest nicht schlimmer als erwartet, aber auf den Strecken fand ich's teils echt übel. 

Und noch für die Nachwelt: Wie "vermutet" war während dem 4h Rennen ganz normaler Betrieb. Nur die Schlange ganz rechts wurde für die Rennfahrer extra reserviert (Bike seitlich einhängen), also blieben 3 Plätze pro Sessel für den Normalbetrieb.


----------



## Teisho (27. September 2015)

Stimmt zwischendurch war es schon voll am Lift, dann sind wir einfach was zur Karre n Happen essen und so, dann ging's wieder.
Ich stand bestimmt nie länger als 10 min, lass es von mir aus auch 15min gewesen sein. 
Waren ab halb 12 da.
Sind auch oft die Roots runter, da waren wenig Anfänger und die Standen meistens am Rand.

Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich das zu entspannt sehe. 
Ich hatte zumindest schlimmeres erwartet.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. September 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich das zu entspannt sehe.
> Ich hatte zumindest schlimmeres erwartet.



Zwei Wochen vorher war halt die längste Wartezeit die ich mal stand so 30 Sekunden. Und ist Ende der Saison, war mal wieder ganz schön oft in Lac und daher dann halt verwöhnt  War schon im Rahmen für das letzte Wochenende. Nach dem Entzug im Winter werd ich Anfang nächstes Jahr auch besser mit klar kommen wenn wieder viel los is denk ich  Roots war sicherlich auch ne gute Streckenwahl aber mein Kollege wollte die nicht fahren an dem Tag. Abartig extrem wars auch eigentlich nur auf einer Abfahrt, aber ich bin wie gesagt auch recht verwöhnt was das alles angeht


----------



## Teisho (28. September 2015)

Eben, für das letzte Wochenende ging es voll. Waren die letzten male auch immer unter der Woche. 
Da muss man so gut wie nie anstehen. 

Mit der Roots verbindet mich auch so ne Hassliebe, aber mittlerweile komm ich da super runter.


----------



## limbokoenig (29. September 2015)

unter der Woche haben die doch gar nicht geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (29. September 2015)

Klar.

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires.htm


----------



## Mephisto_ (1. Februar 2016)

Hat Lac Blanc 2016 den Montag gestrichen? Wer weiß genaues?


----------



## flametop (1. Februar 2016)

Sieht wohl so aus.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. Februar 2016)

Wieso "gestrichen"? Bis auf paar Montage im Hochsommer - was ja weiterhin vorgesehen ist - war in Lac Blanc nie Montags Betrieb.


----------



## Dusius (3. Februar 2016)

Ist nur in der Schulferienzeit Montags geöffnet.


----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2016)

Hi,
wollte 3 Tage im Auto in Lac Blanc nächtigen. Unten an der Station wäre es mir zu voll. Gibt es oben am Austieg ein guter Platz fürs Nächtigen (man hat mir erzählt das die Stromleitungen oben extrem laut und unangenehm wären)
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (28. März 2016)

Ich fahre manchmal zum See, die Straße etwas weiter hoch. 
Meistens ist es da ruhig. Weiß aber nicht ob das da erlaubt ist.


----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2016)

Wo in etwa?
Verbotenes macht denn Reiz


----------



## Teisho (28. März 2016)

An den Lac Blanc.


----------



## sickgorilla (26. April 2016)

Mhh, mal gespannt ob die Franzosen nächste Woche aufmachen, da liegt ja noch einiges an Schnee und die Wettervorhersagen sehen nicht so dolle aus


----------



## Teisho (26. April 2016)

Wehe wenn nicht, ich hab sogar Urlaub genommen.


----------



## ms06-rider (26. April 2016)

Auch du schande...

@Teisho: Schau mal Webcam Bilder an  ^^


----------



## martinos (2. Mai 2016)

wird schon klappen. Denke, dass die alles dran setzen, dass zur Saisoneröffnung auch gefahren werden kann. Wetter soll ganz gut werden, Schnee an der Bergstation sieht relativ überschaubar aus. Allerdings war ich noch nie dort und werde auch am Donnerstag oder Freitag erst sehen, ob das ein absolutes Schneeloch ist.


----------



## flametop (2. Mai 2016)

Denke das wird passen. Wobei es sicherlich matschig sein wird.


----------



## dinamo79 (4. Mai 2016)

Kann jemand am Donnerstag abend berichten? Würde gerne am Freitag oder Samstag fahren. Bei gutem trockenem Wetter sind die Streckenzustände eigentlich immer schnell wieder gut - bis auf Roots und teilweise Flow - aber schwer zu beurteilen nach den vielen Regen- und kalten Tage der letzten Wochen.


----------



## shield (4. Mai 2016)

schließe mich an, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (4. Mai 2016)

Ja, Freunde von mir wollen auch am Samstag gehen. Im Moment zeigen die WebCams eher "Schmelzwasserflüsse". Gespannt ob das mit zum WE trocknet.


----------



## ketis (4. Mai 2016)

Geht doch recht schnell,  will morgen früh hin


----------



## Teisho (5. Mai 2016)

Voll war's zeitweise echt lange angestanden, wenn man sich nicht wie manch anderer Affe vorgedrängelt hat.
Strecken durchweg gut. Wie bereits vermutet, auf der Roots zuweilen etwas rutschig und ein paar nicht sehr große Matschstellen aber halb so wild. Flow bis auf das letzte Stück im Wald vor der 4cross recht matschig und rutschig auf den Wurzeln. Überall wo Sonne hinkommt, trockene griffige Verhältnisse. Cool und Fat top. Nuts, Easy und Smooth bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Dusius (5. Mai 2016)

Am ersten Tag muss man sich am Lift vordrängeln sonst kommt man ja nie hoch ^^


----------



## MrShine (6. Mai 2016)

Erste Fahrt 45+min angestanden. Um die Mittagszeit wurde es etwas besser und dann wieder voll.

Strecken waren aber top.


----------



## shield (6. Mai 2016)

ach du meine güte...


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Mai 2016)

MrShine schrieb:


> Erste Fahrt 45+min angestanden. Um die Mittagszeit wurde es etwas besser und dann wieder voll.
> 
> Strecken waren aber top.


Heute oder gestern?


----------



## Teisho (7. Mai 2016)

Heute Nachmittag wars besser. Max 10 min angestanden. Strecken waren top.


----------



## martinos (9. Mai 2016)

Freitag früh war es die Hölle - dachte schon das Tagesticket ist für die Katz! Dann hat es sich "verteilt", erst am Nachmittag gab es nochmal ne längere Wartezeit.

Insgesamt richtig geiler Park, Preis-Leistung super und mein Junior (9 Jahre) hatte viel Spaß auf der "La Flow". Hab leider zu spät gelesen, dass es dort auch Punktekarten gibt, sonst hätte die Juniorine sich noch auf der Smooth versuchen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (9. Mai 2016)

War schon extrem voll - trotzdem geil.


----------



## limbokoenig (9. Mai 2016)

martinos schrieb:


> Insgesamt richtig geiler Park, Preis-Leistung super und mein Junior (9 Jahre) hatte viel Spaß auf der "La Flow".



Respekt 

Ich hab die La Flow ziemlich rumpelig im Gedächtnis. Ich kann mich auf jeden Fall noch dran erinnern dass ich mitm dem Hardtail nicht so viel spass auf der Strecke hatte


----------



## rrrobin (14. Mai 2016)

Weiss jemand wie die Streckenbedingungen grade sind (Matsch und so)? Lohnt sichs Morgen oder Übermorgen hinzufahren?


----------



## psychorad!cal (14. Mai 2016)

Lac dirt trocknet sehr schnell und ist nass auch noch griffig genug,kannst ruhig morgen schon hinfahren.Wetter ist auch gut einfach kühl.


----------



## sickgorilla (17. Mai 2016)

ho,
am Eröffnungs-WE waren ja recht viele Fotografen da...
...weiß jemand ob die was online stellen??  (Phazoll war leider nicht da :-( )


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (19. Mai 2016)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> ho,
> am Eröffnungs-WE waren ja recht viele Fotografen da...
> ...weiß jemand ob die was online stellen??  (Phazoll war leider nicht da :-( )



Hey,
schau mal hier:
https://www.facebook.com/Freekor-163444733672954/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo, bin von 04-07.08 in Colmar und wollte am 05.08 in Lac Blanc mit meiner Frau (die Anfängerin ist,etwas Gardasee und Pfalz Erfahrung) etwas biken. Gibt es Vorort Fahrtechniktrainer oder reicht es anfangs La Smooth und La Easy sie runder poltern zu lassen?!?!
Sonntags wollte ich in der Region etwas AM Touren fahren. Gibt es da schöne Strecken?
Gruß Mike


----------



## Loamer (27. Juli 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin von 04-07.08 in Colmar und wollte am 05.08 in Lac Blanc mit meiner Frau (die Anfängerin ist,etwas Gardasee und Pfalz Erfahrung) etwas biken. Gibt es Vorort Fahrtechniktrainer oder reicht es anfangs La Smooth und La Easy sie runder poltern zu lassen?!?!
> Gruß Mike



Bikeschulen gibt es nicht Vorort. Die Anfängerstrecken Smooth, Easy und Cool sind aber wirklich ganz einfach zu fahren und super zum Üben (und machen sogar fortgeschritteneren auch Spaß). Wenn die Strecken gut gehen, kann man/frau sich auch mal auf die La Flow wagen


----------



## Endurix (27. Juli 2016)

"La Flow" hat aber nix mit "Flow" zu tun


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Juli 2016)

Hab ihr gestern mal ein Video von La Easy vorgespielt. Sie findet es machbar. 
Na dann hoffe ich mal das sie nach dem WE keinen Downhiller möchte


----------



## Paulk86 (28. Juli 2016)

http://2-cycle.de/termine-2

die bieten zwar an dem tag keinen kurs an aber der noah macht auch privattraining in lac blanc schätze ich. einfach mal anfragen kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Juli 2016)

Paulk86 schrieb:


> http://2-cycle.de/termine-2
> 
> die bieten zwar an dem tag keinen kurs an aber der noah macht auch privattraining in lac blanc schätze ich. einfach mal anfragen kann ich nur empfehlen



Hi Paulk86,
seeeeehr geiler Tipp 
Da ich vom 18.08-28.08 Bikeurlaub mache und ich bis 21ten in Saalbach bin. Habe ich nun das das BikeCamp in Portes du Solei entdeckt auf 2cycle


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juli 2016)

Hey, kann mir jemand sagen, was am Wochenende in Lac Blanc wegen der Veranstaltung gesperrt ist? 
Wollte eigentlich Morgen hinfahren habe allerdings wenig Lust auf Schwimmflügel. Ist es wirklich so schlimm wie die Wetterfrösche behaupten? Wenn ich mir die Webcam anschaue scheint nichts los zu sein?!? (Ich kenne die Schlange am Lift schon ganz anders...)


----------



## Apeman (29. Juli 2016)

Sonntag interessiert mich auch!


----------



## Bloodshot (30. Juli 2016)

also heute alles top, am nachmittag aber schon staubig auf der fat, aber noch gut fahrbar. roots, nuts und flow(haben sie hergerichtet) fahren sich aber sehr gut


----------



## dinamo79 (8. August 2016)

Habe es gestern endlich wieder nach LB geschafft - in den Jahren zuvor eigentlich immmer schon ab Mai, aber besser spät als gar nicht - und sie haben doch wieder einiges gemacht und hergerichtet.

Auf der Flow haben sie für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu viel "entschärft", die hätte ruhig noch etwas ruppig bleiben können, 1-2 von den etwas steileren Abschnitten wurden auch rausgenommen bzw. sind derzeit gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (15. August 2016)

Jemand am Dienstag in LACCE ?


----------



## Sasse82 (15. August 2016)

Ich fahre morgen mit einem Freund hin.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kunscht (28. August 2016)

Servus,

kennt jemand den Fotografen der heute, am Sonntag (28.08.16)nachmittag auf der la roots Fotos gemacht hat?
Oder falls jemand nen Fahrer mit einem schwarzen Propain Tyee und Camohose abgelichtet hat, darf er/sie mir gerne das Foto schicken. 

LG


----------



## Newmi (8. September 2016)

Wie sind die Strecken so kurz vor Saisonende??


----------



## _Vader (23. September 2016)

Am letzten geöffneten Tag (25.09) wird es wohl eher sehr voll sein oder? Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## lowrider89 (23. September 2016)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das schwierig ab zuschätzen. Mal war es den letzten Tag voll. Und mal war da gar nichts los


----------



## _Vader (23. September 2016)

ok, hilft mir zwar nich wirklich weiter aber trotzdem danke..


----------



## lowrider89 (24. September 2016)

Ich weis  Fahr einfach hin und hoffe das wenig los ist. So mache ich das auch


----------



## derkleinenick (26. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
vermisst hier jemand seit seinem Lac Blanc-Besuch diesen Sonntag sein Spank Spike Race Hinterrad? Falls ja -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...r-hat-dieses-hinterrad-in-lac-blanc-vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Am letzten geöffneten Tag (25.09) wird es wohl eher sehr voll sein oder? Wer hat Erfahrungen?


Kommt zwar etwas zu spät aber dieses Wochenende ist/war auch noch auf. Letztes Wochenende war schon viel los aber ich habe auch schon länger am Lift angestanden. Hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich gestört.


----------



## dinamo79 (4. Oktober 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kommt zwar etwas zu spät aber dieses Wochenende ist/war auch noch auf. Letztes Wochenende war schon viel los aber ich habe auch schon länger am Lift angestanden. Hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich gestört.



 Dann haben sie offensichtlich nochmal verlängert, ursprünglich war im Kalendar immer der 25.09. der letzte Öffnungstag.

Kommt tatsächlich leider etwas zu spät


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2016)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Dann haben sie offensichtlich nochmal verlängert, ursprünglich war im Kalendar immer der 25.09. der letzte Öffnungstag.
> 
> Kommt tatsächlich leider etwas zu spät


Hab's an der Kasse gelesen. Da lag ein Zettel. War leider auch nicht da.


----------



## martinos (6. Oktober 2016)

schade, dass das nicht im Internet stand. Wir waren eh in der Gegend über das verlängerte Wochenende


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Oktober 2016)

Warum die das nicht machen verstehe ich auch nicht


----------



## han (14. September 2017)

Servus, hat einer von euch mal mit dem Wohnwagen unten auf dem Parkplatz übernachtet? Gibts da Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (14. September 2017)

Nope, nie Probleme gehabt. Auch nicht mit Zelten. Offenes Feuer ging auch. War allerdings nicht trocken.


----------



## han (14. September 2017)

Teisho schrieb:


> Nope, nie Probleme gehabt. Auch nicht mit Zelten. Offenes Feuer ging auch. War allerdings nicht trocken.


danke


----------



## DAKAY (15. September 2017)

Video des Tages auf Pinkbike kommt aus Lac 

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/477567/


----------



## Badenser (7. Juli 2020)

Hi, 
ich nutze jetzt einfach mal diesen alten thread. 
Wie wird es aktuell in Lac Blanc mit dem Parkplatz - Camping gehandhabt?? 
Zwecks Corona....... 

Danke


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Juli 2020)

So wie ich es letzten Freitag mitbekommen habe, wurde dort gecampt.


----------



## schnellmued (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo

Wir waren letzes WE vor Ort (ohne Camping Samstag Morgen hingefahren), alles beim alten. Parkplatz voll mit Kastenwaegen und Zelten. Maskenpflicht hat am Lift niemand gejuckt. Lt Arbeitskollegen gab es die Woche zuvor eine Polizeikontrolle. Im Restaurant ist die Maske wohl noch Pflicht, ich war aber nicht drin daher kann ich dazu nix sagen..  Ob die Dusche nutzbar ist konnte mir niemand sagen. Viel Spass in Lac B 

-
mfg 
schnellmued


----------



## fresh-e (8. Juli 2020)

@Badenser Camping war ganz normal möglich. Masken hatten nur die im Restaurant, nicht mal der Lift-Dude, der hatte vor 2 Wochen aber noch eine. Können auch weiterhin bis 4 Leute pro Lift fahren, daher gehts auch relativ schnell. Letzte WE war mittelviel los. Vor zwei Wochen war es heftig. Duschen waren glaub ich nicht offen bzw. war der Zugang so nicht möglich von hinten. Sind dann zum Duschen in den Lac Blanc gesprungen, war schön erfrischend.


----------



## Badenser (8. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Infos,hört sich soweit ganz gut an. 
Sehe ich das richtig das Lac Blanc Freitags geschlossen ist?


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Juli 2020)

Badenser schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos,hört sich soweit ganz gut an.
> Sehe ich das richtig das Lac Blanc Freitags geschlossen ist?


Freitags momentan noch zu.


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (8. Juli 2020)

Horaires, tarifs
					

Horaires Tarifs evenements bike park lac blanc



					www.lacblanc-bikepark.com
				




Richtig, in der Hauptsaison ist Samstag bis Dienstag geöffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenser (9. Juli 2020)

Danke ?

Wir möchten evtl auch noch La Bresse ansteuern. 
Hat da jemand nen Tipp zwecks Campingplatz, auf dem Parkplatz scheint es nicht möglich zu sein?


----------



## Saci (10. Juli 2020)

Da der Fred schon ausgegraben wurde - fährt morgen zufällig jemand nach Lac und hätte noch nen Platz für mich (aus KA) frei? ^^


----------



## fresh-e (16. Juli 2020)

-


----------



## fresh-e (16. Juli 2020)

Badenser schrieb:


> Danke ?
> 
> Wir möchten evtl auch noch La Bresse ansteuern.
> Hat da jemand nen Tipp zwecks Campingplatz, auf dem Parkplatz scheint es nicht möglich zu sein?



Camp lieber in Lac Blanc und fahr in der Früh rüber. Da ist schon sehr lässige Atmosphäre mit den ganzen Lagerfeuern.


----------



## fresh-e (17. Juli 2020)

Fährt hier jemand aus FR öfters hin zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft bzw. gemeinsamen Ridens?


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2020)

Weiß jemand mehr über den Fotograf wo am 6.9.20 fleißig Bilder gemacht hat  ?


----------



## Thebike69 (7. September 2020)

Kann es sein das am 12-13.09. der Park schließen muss wegen Corona ???


----------



## han (7. September 2020)

Laut HP bis Ende Oktober geöffnet


----------



## Thebike69 (7. September 2020)

han schrieb:


> Laut HP bis Ende Oktober geöffnet


Angeblich haben sich die Fälle von Corona im Elsass verschärft. Daher gibt's Überlegungen auch die Grenzgänger zuhause bleiben zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volty84 (9. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich selber war letztes Wochenende dort und wollte dieses Wochenende auch wieder Hin. 
Das er nicht aufmacht ist mir nicht bekannt und habe auch nichts gesehen vor Ort.
die Mund und Nasenschutz Pflicht wird fest durchgezogen.Es wird auch nur der richte mundschutz akzeptiert und keine Hals Schlauch oder Ähnliches.

Grüße Benny


----------



## volty84 (9. September 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand aus FR öfters hin zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft bzw. gemeinsamen Ridens?


Ja ich fahre sehr oft hin


----------



## Thebike69 (9. September 2020)

volty84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich selber war letztes Wochenende dort und wollte dieses Wochenende auch wieder Hin.
> Das er nicht aufmacht ist mir nicht bekannt und habe auch nichts gesehen vor Ort.
> ...


Na dann fahre ich Freitag mal nach Lac Blanc ?. 
Danke für die Info??


----------



## EifelMTBler (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte jetzt am Wochenende mit meinem Campervan zum Biken nach Lac Blanc fahren. Ich habe gelesen, dass man sowohl oben an der Bergstation als auch unten im Tal ganz gut übernachten kann. 

War jemand von euch schon in den letzten Wochen vor Ort und kann mir sagen, ob es dort aktuell irgendwo die Möglichkeit gibt öffentliche Duschen zu benutzen? 
Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch ein paar gute Tipps für mich? 

Beste Grüße aus der sonnigen Eifel ☀️


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Mai 2022)

EifelMTBler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte jetzt am Wochenende mit meinem Campervan zum Biken nach Lac Blanc fahren. Ich habe gelesen, dass man sowohl oben an der Bergstation als auch unten im Tal ganz gut übernachten kann.
> 
> ...


Wenn du es etwas Ruhiger magst von der Talstation etwas die Straße hoch ist es nachts etwas ruhiger. Eine Dusche gibts auch an der Talstation, öffnet um 9 Uhr“glaube ich🤔“


----------



## MonsterJoe (18. Mai 2022)

ja, gibt duschen für 4€. 8:30-18 uhr etwa.
Unten schlafen ist besser. Kannst feuer machen und grillen. Ohrstöpsel wären aber ratsam, da manche bis morgens feiern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenser (25. September 2022)

Servus Leute,
weiß jemand zufällig ob am Feiertag den 3. Oktober der Park geöffnet hat?
War ja in der Vergangenheit schon Mal offen an Deutschen Feiertagen....
Danke


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. September 2022)

Badenser schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> weiß jemand zufällig ob am Feiertag den 3. Oktober der Park geöffnet hat?
> War ja in der Vergangenheit schon Mal offen an Deutschen Feiertagen....
> Danke





			https://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/horaires.htm
		


Das Internet bietet soviel nützliche Informationen…man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muß 😉


----------



## Thebike69 (25. September 2022)

Badenser schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> weiß jemand zufällig ob am Feiertag den 3. Oktober der Park geöffnet hat?
> War ja in der Vergangenheit schon Mal offen an Deutschen Feiertagen....
> Danke


Ist Geschlossen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. September 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ist Geschlossen


Spielverderber 😂


----------



## Badenser (25. September 2022)

Natürlich kenne ich den Terminplan auf der Seite.
Wie schon Eingangs geschrieben war früher oft trotzdem geöffnet.....
Schade, hätte mir gut reingepasst.


----------



## S.Turner (23. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand eine Info dazu, wie sich die Fox Fender im Lift verhalten? 

Wir wollten ggf. kommendes Wochenende hin und ich überleg, den Fender davor abzumachen. 

In Sölden z.B. werden sie vom Liftsystem kaputt gerissen.


----------

